# Vendetta?



## Circe (23 Giugno 2012)

Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


salve sorella.
Non ti preoccupare. E' normale. Io ho avuto istinti terribili per molto tempo dopo. Fa parte dell'elaborazione del tradimento.
Vai tranquilla.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

*Ciao Circe*



Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......



Assolutamente normale.

di diabolico non c'è niente di niente.


----------



## Circe off line (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> salve sorella.
> Non ti preoccupare. E' normale. Io ho avuto istinti terribili per molto tempo dopo. Fa parte dell'elaborazione del tradimento.
> Vai tranquilla.


Mi anticipi la fase seguente così mi metto l'anima in pace?


----------



## Circe off line (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Assolutamente normale.
> 
> di diabolico non c'è niente di niente.


E allora perche tutti qui dentro mi hanno detto o lo perdoni e vai avanti  o lo lasci. Ed io non lo lascio ma conservo questi sentimenti cattivi?


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> E allora perche tutti qui dentro mi hanno detto o lo perdoni e vai avanti  o lo lasci. Ed io non lo lascio ma conservo questi sentimenti cattivi?



cattivi ? perchè li definisci cosi ? perchè lo vuoi tradire ?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


Cara circe una persona come te non deve abbassarsi a queste cose, l' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, gli farà più male di qualsiasi 
stupida vendetta, quando capirà cosa ha perso.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


sbaglio o non è la prima volta che aleggia nel tuo cervello questo pensiero??????

è normale..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

Donne cattive da sopportar....
Donne cattive da sopportar....:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Mi anticipi la fase seguente così mi metto l'anima in pace?


....devo proprio???
Allora...visto che non era "giusto" picchiarlo/sodomizzarlo/bruciargli i testicoli quando avevo i picchi aggressivi da vendetta (anche nei confronti di lei che conoscevo) semplicemente mi vendicavo con cose...creative.
Niente di particolarmente vendicoso tutto sommato e lui non se ne accorgeva ma il godimento massimo che ne provavo era un lieve balsamo.

Mi vendicavo ma avevo già perdonato, gli istinti non vanno mai troppo d'accordo con la testa quindi...

Gli sputavo nel piatto.
Mi cadeva la carne in terra prima di cuocerla e..ops...tanto con il calore...
Un giorno uno dei suoi adorati gatti si stava leccando allegramente un pò di formaggio e...
-Amore c'è ancora il grana?_
-Si!-flap flap -

Piccole cose innocenti che però mi acquietavano la voglia di vendetta.

Lei non l'ho nemmeno calcolata.


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> E allora perche tutti qui dentro mi hanno detto o lo perdoni e vai avanti  o lo lasci. Ed io non lo lascio ma conservo questi sentimenti cattivi?


Te lo dicono perché arriverà un momento in cui dovrai prendere una decisione convinta e ponderata.
Adesso sei ancora "a mente calda".

ari


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> E allora perche tutti qui dentro mi hanno detto o lo perdoni e vai avanti  o lo lasci. Ed io non lo lascio ma conservo questi sentimenti cattivi?


Ti dico solo che ho smesso di avere pensieri cattivi dopo circa un anno.
Però tipo l'altro ieri lui è venuto a casa tutto preoccupato dicendomi che lei al mattino gli aveva chiesto di andare a prendere il caffè insieme e gli ha raccontato una storia tragica del tipo che adesso è sola, che è dura abitare da soli, che era stata in ospedale la notte perchè si era sentita male eccetera.

Che dirti. Un pensiero cattivo mi è venuto.
Ma mi sono spruzzata un pò di Chanel ed è passato tutto...



se devi tradire non farlo per vendetta. MAI


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che ho smesso di avere pensieri cattivi dopo circa un anno.
> Però tipo l'altro ieri lui è venuto a casa tutto preoccupato dicendomi che lei al mattino gli aveva chiesto di andare a prendere il caffè insieme e gli ha raccontato una storia tragica del tipo che adesso è sola, che è dura abitare da soli, che era stata in ospedale la notte perchè si era sentita male eccetera.
> 
> Che dirti. Un pensiero cattivo mi è venuto.
> ...


Non sapevo che lo Chanel avesse proprietà anti-cornificatrici... :carneval::sonar:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ....devo proprio???
> Allora...visto che non era "giusto" picchiarlo/sodomizzarlo/bruciargli i testicoli quando avevo i picchi aggressivi da vendetta (anche nei confronti di lei che conoscevo) semplicemente mi vendicavo con cose...creative.
> Niente di particolarmente vendicoso tutto sommato e lui non se ne accorgeva ma il godimento massimo che ne provavo era un lieve balsamo.
> 
> ...








mica male


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donne cattive da sopportar....
> Donne cattive da sopportar....:mrgreen::rotfl:




..:mrgreen:.son streghe che incantano
per farci penar,
sirene che cantano
per farci affogar,
civette che allettano
per trarci le piume,
comete che brillano
per toglierci il lume;
son rose spinose,
son volpi vezzose,
son orse benigne,
colombe maligne,
maestre d'inganni,
amiche d'affanni
che fingono, mentono,
amore non senton,
non senton pietà...Il resto nol dico
già ognun lo sa!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non sapevo che lo Chanel avesse proprietà anti-cornificatrici... :carneval::sonar:


Infatti non lo uso come anti corna...  

Ma come incentivo a cornificare. Io ovviamante


----------



## circe offline (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> cattivi ? perchè li definisci cosi ? perchè lo vuoi tradire ?


No perché voglio che lui soffra emotivamente s'intende...


----------



## circe offline (23 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara circe una persona come te non deve abbassarsi a queste cose, l' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, gli farà più male di qualsiasi
> stupida vendetta, quando capirà cosa ha perso.


Perche cosa ha perso? la mia stima, la mia fiducia? Sai che gli frega ad un uomo....ha la sua vita uguale a prima....che cosa ha perso.....


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Infatti non lo uso come anti corna...
> 
> Ma come incentivo a cornificare. Io *ovviamante*


*Ovviamante*!:mexican: Che mondo sarebbe, senza Chanel :up:


----------



## circe offline (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ....devo proprio???
> Allora...visto che non era "giusto" picchiarlo/sodomizzarlo/bruciargli i testicoli quando avevo i picchi aggressivi da vendetta (anche nei confronti di lei che conoscevo) semplicemente mi vendicavo con cose...creative.
> Niente di particolarmente vendicoso tutto sommato e lui non se ne accorgeva ma il godimento massimo che ne provavo era un lieve balsamo.
> 
> ...


Lei non ê più nei miei pensieri....lui in alcuni momenti di lucidità vorrei che soffrisse, che portasse il peso del fatto di avermi resa disillusa, cinica, di avermi cambiato il mio modo di percepire i sentimenti di amore, amicizia, conoscenza....io mi piacevo com'ero e come pensavo. Ora x colpa sua vedo e penso tutto con un'altra consapevolezza. Non credete che sia una pallosa....nella vita sono una persona solare e viva. Qui mi permetto di scendere in profondità e confrontarmi con voi....il fatto fisico l'ho superato, é la complicità con lei che proprio non mi scende....


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

circe offline ha detto:


> Perche cosa ha perso? la mia stima, la mia fiducia? Sai che gli frega ad un uomo....ha la sua vita uguale a prima....che cosa ha perso.....


Tu hai perso molto. E' indubbio.
Ma anche lui ha perso. Non puoi fare tutto per macro aree perchè è stupido e non inerente alla realtà.
Tu sei ancora nella fase, giusta e sacrosanta, in cui pensi che il dolore è solo tuo.
Non è così.
Sei nella sua testa?
Ti assicuro che la sua vita non è uguale a prima ma a voi "traditi" fa più comodo pensare che invece all'altro non fotta un cazzo.
Non è. Così.


----------



## Circe offline (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che ho smesso di avere pensieri cattivi dopo circa un anno.
> Però tipo l'altro ieri lui è venuto a casa tutto preoccupato dicendomi che lei al mattino gli aveva chiesto di andare a prendere il caffè insieme e gli ha raccontato una storia tragica del tipo che adesso è sola, che è dura abitare da soli, che era stata in ospedale la notte perchè si era sentita male eccetera.
> 
> Che dirti. Un pensiero cattivo mi è venuto.
> ...


No Tebe non lo farei mai per vendetta. Un uomo deve scoparmi il cervello prima del corpo, e non credo che in giro ce ne siano tanti disposti a investire tanto tempo....


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

circe offline ha detto:


> Perche cosa ha perso? la mia stima, la mia fiducia? Sai che gli frega ad un uomo....ha la sua vita uguale a prima....che cosa ha perso.....


E perché ha la sua vita uguale a prima? 
Glielo hai permesso tu?


----------



## Circe off (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Tu hai perso molto. E' indubbio.
> Ma anche lui ha perso. Non puoi fare tutto per macro aree perchè è stupido e non inerente alla realtà.
> Tu sei ancora nella fase, giusta e sacrosanta, in cui pensi che il dolore è solo tuo.
> Non è così.
> ...


Perche mi fa più comodo? Mi fa più male....vedere che va avanti come niente fosse. Se lui mi dicesse a volte che sta male, penso che lo riterrei più umano. No Tebe non mi fa comodo. Almeno a me....non vedo quale sarebbe questa utilità.....


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Perche mi fa più comodo? Mi fa più male....vedere che va avanti come niente fosse. Se lui mi dicesse a volte che sta male, penso che lo riterrei più umano. No Tebe non mi fa comodo. Almeno a me....non vedo quale sarebbe questa utilità.....


 In che senso va avanti come niente fosse?


----------



## Circe off (23 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E perché ha la sua vita uguale a prima?
> Glielo hai permesso tu?


Si perche penso di amarlo, penso che il mio sentimento di base possa capire che si puo sbagliare, o che si puo desiderare altro nella vita. Ma ciò non toglie che mi fa troppo male, e che continuo a volte ad essere incazzata nera con lui....


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Perche mi fa più comodo? Mi fa più male....vedere che va avanti come niente fosse. Se lui mi dicesse a volte che sta male, penso che lo riterrei più umano. No Tebe non mi fa comodo. Almeno a me....non vedo quale sarebbe questa utilità.....


Ma tu sei nella testa di lui? Come fai a dire che va avanti come se niente fosse!
Non lo sai e non ci credo nemmeno morta!
Anche Mattia sembrava andare avanti senza che fosse successo nulla e invece non era così.
Stava come i pazzi ma anche se mi avesse detto sto male per cosa ti ho fatto, la mia risposta sarebbe stata CAZZI TUOI! e mi sarei incarognita doppio.

Circe...quello che voglio dirti è che lui, qualsiasi comportamento tenga in questo momento, tu non lo acceteresti a prescindere.


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Si perche penso di amarlo, penso che il mio sentimento di base possa capire che si puo sbagliare, o che si puo desiderare altro nella vita. Ma ciò non toglie che mi fa troppo male, e che continuo a volte ad essere incazzata nera con lui....



Circe...farà male ancora per un pò di tempo e continuerai ad essere incazzata con lui ancora per molto.
Tutti dicono che ci vuole circa un anno per metabolizzare.

Non sei strana. Provi cose normali che ho provato pure io.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che ho smesso di avere pensieri cattivi dopo circa un anno.
> Però tipo l'altro ieri lui è venuto a casa tutto preoccupato dicendomi che lei al mattino gli aveva chiesto di andare a prendere il caffè insieme e gli ha *raccontato una storia tragica del tipo che adesso è sola, che è dura abitare da soli, che era stata in ospedale la notte perchè si era sentita male eccetera.
> *
> Che dirti. Un pensiero cattivo mi è venuto.
> ...


poverina.....le hai fatto un colpetto di telefono anche tu per sapere come stava....???
io al tuo posto si un colpo con un telefono vecchia generazione quelli con la rotella che pensano un a tonnellata..in testa...
(chiudo argomento perchè non c'entra un niente...ma l'ho voluto dire lo stesso)


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe offline ha detto:


> No Tebe non lo farei mai per vendetta. Un uomo deve scoparmi il cervello prima del corpo, e non credo che in giro ce ne siano tanti disposti a investire tanto tempo....


Non hai idea di quanti uomini sono disposti ad investirlo questo tempo....


----------



## Circe off (23 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In che senso va avanti come niente fosse?


Che non lo vedo mai farsi crucci e paranoie, non lo vedo mai pensieroso....quando gli chiedo ma non senti la sua mancanza mi dice che quasi non ricorda più la sua faccia e che lui guarda avanti insieme a me perche ha capito che non serve cercare fuori storie di solo sesso....boh.....io se avessi avuto un amante x tanti anni lo avrei pensato di continuo!


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Si perche penso di amarlo, penso che il mio sentimento di base possa capire che si puo sbagliare, o che si puo desiderare altro nella vita. Ma ciò non toglie che mi fa troppo male, e che continuo a volte ad essere incazzata nera con lui....


Il fatto che tu possa amarlo non vuol dire che doveva tornare tutto come prima.
La vostra coppia doveva rivoluzionarsi...lui doveva rivoluzionarsi.
Non sarà molto, ma ti avrebbe aiutato.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Che non lo vedo mai farsi crucci e paranoie, non lo vedo mai pensieroso....quando gli chiedo ma non senti la sua mancanza mi dice che quasi non ricorda più la sua faccia e che lui guarda avanti insieme a me perche ha capito che non serve cercare fuori storie di solo sesso....boh.....*io se avessi avuto un amante x tanti anni lo avrei pensato di continuo!*


*
*
non siamo tutti uguali....


----------



## Tebina (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poverina.....le hai fatto un colpetto di telefono anche tu per sapere come stava....???
> io al tuo posto si un colpo con un telefono vecchia generazione quelli con la rotella che pensano un a tonnellata..in testa...
> (chiudo argomento perchè non c'entra un niente...ma l'ho voluto dire lo stesso)


Ma no...è solo una povera sfigata che a distanza di anni non si rassegna e fa ancora la vittima.

Chi se ne fotte Annuccia.
Chi. Se. Ne. Fotte!


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Che non lo vedo mai farsi crucci e paranoie, non lo vedo mai pensieroso....quando gli chiedo ma non senti la sua mancanza mi dice che quasi non ricorda più la sua faccia e che lui guarda avanti insieme a me perche ha capito che non serve cercare fuori storie di solo sesso....boh.....io se avessi avuto un amante x tanti anni lo avrei pensato di continuo!


Beh dipende....quoto Annuccia, non tutti sono uguali.
Predi la storia di "puttana" dopo tanti anni l'amante (sposato) le ha dato il ben servito e ora la ignora.


----------



## Circe offline (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ma no...è solo una povera sfigata che a distanza di anni non si rassegna e fa ancora la vittima.
> 
> Chi se ne fotte Annuccia.
> Chi. Se. Ne. Fotte!


Sai Tebe da te prendo esempio. Specialmente da questa frase.
Cercherò di ripetermela ogni volta che ne ho bisogno ....


----------



## Circe off (23 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu possa amarlo non vuol dire che doveva tornare tutto come prima.
> La vostra coppia doveva rivoluzionarsi...lui doveva rivoluzionarsi.
> Non sarà molto, ma ti avrebbe aiutato.


Hai ragione, in fondo non si puo vivere come in una tabellina....a volte bisogna spezzettarsi e poi ricostruirsi...


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe offline ha detto:


> Sai Tebe da te prendo esempio. Specialmente da questa frase.
> Cercherò di ripetermela ogni volta che ne ho bisogno ....


Vedi Circe...hai scritto che gli chiedi se la pensa e lui ti ha risposto che va avanti insieme a te e non ricorda quasi la sua faccia, tu non ci credi perchè PRESUPPONI che se fosse successo a te tu ci avresti pensato sempre.
Tu non sei lui.
Tu non hai tradito.
I fatti oggettivi quali sono? Si comporta bene con te?

Se lui ti avesse detto che invece ci pensava, che tanti anni non si possono dimenticare in uno schiocco di dita...tu saresti andata in mina peggio.

Insomma...quello che voglio dirti e ridirti e che  nel dopo, il comportamento del traditore è per noi tradite quasi sempre sbagliato.

Ma non sono loro. Siamo noi che siamo ferite. Incazzate. Destabilizzate. 
E non ci va bene niente. Ma niente.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

circetta mia cara..i dubbi rimarrano sempre che ci voui fare ma rifletti su una cosa...
poteva andar via con lei....e invece non lo ha fatto e non stare a sentire i coglioni(scusate)che parlano di convenienza comodo casa-famiglia ecc ecc....
mio marito era libero dis cegliere lei...lo lascia libero..dissi lui che non lo avrei ostacolato perchè accanto a me voglio un uomo che mi ama...lui si ammise la sbandata,ammise che con lei stava bene...ma dise anche che con lei era normale stare bene...con me ta bene nonostante i problemi fdi una famiglia...chi non ne ha???
a lui piacqua molto questa donna io lo so....e magari ci sta pure che ogni tanto un pensiero vola....ma mica me lo ammetterebbe...tu lo faresti..io mai...
ma sta con me e non perchè lo costringo o perchè gli conviene...
con me vive il caos di una casa di una bimba pestifera alti e bassi economici e ci VUOLE stare..
con lei sarebvbe stato tranquillo e rilassato ad assaporarsi il NUOVO amore...sua figlia l'avrebbe vista come e quando vleva...anzi direi che per lui era più comodo "lei"...
spero di essermi spiegata...
alla luce di tutto questo mi rassereno...
guarda i fatti,non gli atteggiamenti ecc ecc...poi ognuno di noi ha un modo diverso di reagire...
guarda che nemmeno mio marito si è strappato i capelli eh???ma lo dimostra in altro modo un modo tutto suo che solo io posso interpretare...
goditi la vita....
e sputa nel suo piatto....(cazzo questa cosa mi piace....)


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> circetta mia cara..i dubbi rimarrano sempre che ci voui fare ma rifletti su una cosa...
> poteva andar via con lei....e invece non lo ha fatto e non stare a sentire i coglioni(scusate)che parlano di convenienza comodo casa-famiglia ecc ecc....
> mio marito era libero dis cegliere lei...lo lascia libero..dissi lui che non lo avrei ostacolato perchè accanto a me voglio un uomo che mi ama...lui si ammise la sbandata,ammise che con lei stava bene...ma dise anche che con lei era normale stare bene...con me ta bene nonostante i problemi fdi una famiglia...chi non ne ha???
> a lui piacqua molto questa donna io lo so....e magari ci sta pure che ogni tanto un pensiero vola....ma mica me lo ammetterebbe...tu lo faresti..io mai...
> ...


Brava annuccia. Ti straquoto.
GIUSTO!

Sputate nel piatto. E' goduriosissimo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava annuccia. Ti straquoto.
> GIUSTO!
> 
> Sputate nel piatto. E' goduriosissimo.:mrgreen:


senti...:rotfl:
:rotfl:a lui piace la birra..specie ora in estate bella fresca...
se ci piscio dentro...giusto un pochino senza esagerare è troppo???:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


Digli che sei andata con un altro e che ti ha aperta come una mela

Hiro


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ..:mrgreen:.son streghe che incantano
> per farci penar,
> sirene che cantano
> per farci affogar,
> ...


Già so...
E credimi una sporca guerra...
Ma non mi avranno...
Dovranno fare così...
Quante volte mi sento così...
Arriverà quel giorno della resa del conte!

[video=youtube;9HzIVc2vwVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HzIVc2vwVE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> senti...:rotfl:
> :rotfl:a lui piace la birra..specie ora in estate bella fresca...
> se ci piscio dentro...giusto un pochino senza esagerare è troppo???:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fatto.

Non se ne accorge.
Meglio prendere una birra "amara" così la dose di pipì che puoi mettere è maggiore


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ....devo proprio???
> Allora...visto che non era "giusto" picchiarlo/sodomizzarlo/bruciargli i testicoli quando avevo i picchi aggressivi da vendetta (anche nei confronti di lei che conoscevo) semplicemente mi vendicavo con cose...creative.
> Niente di particolarmente vendicoso tutto sommato e lui non se ne accorgeva ma il godimento massimo che ne provavo era un lieve balsamo.
> 
> ...



ma tu.. fai parte della peggiore specie delle donne! accecata dalle vendette più atroci, per fortuna che hai superato bene il tuo  tradimento!   cosa avresti fatto altrimenti? non riesci proprio a vivere senza rancori?
una donna che odia gli uomini!   disposta ad aprire le cosce in ogni momento  per vendetta, spero che ce ne siano poche come te altrimenti sarebbe da preoccuparsi. un pò di dignità no?


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tu.. fai parte della peggiore specie delle donne! accecata dalle vendette più atroci, per fortuna che hai superato bene il tuo  tradimento!   cosa avresti fatto altrimenti? non riesci proprio a vivere senza rancori?
> u*na donna che odia gli uomini!   disposta ad aprire le cosce in ogni momento  per vendetta, spero che ce ne siano poche come te altrimenti sarebbe da preoccuparsi. un pò di dignità no?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma tu.. fai parte della peggiore specie delle donne! accecata dalle vendette più atroci, per fortuna che hai superato bene il tuo  tradimento!   cosa avresti fatto altrimenti? non riesci proprio a vivere senza rancori?
> ...


----------



## circe off (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi Circe...hai scritto che gli chiedi se la pensa e lui ti ha risposto che va avanti insieme a te e non ricorda quasi la sua faccia, tu non ci credi perchè PRESUPPONI che se fosse successo a te tu ci avresti pensato sempre.
> Tu non sei lui.
> Tu non hai tradito.
> I fatti oggettivi quali sono? Si comporta bene con te?
> ...


Forse hai ragione, solo che a me non sta sempre nella testa il comportamento di ora, ma quello che aveva mentre stava con lei....


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, solo che a me non sta sempre nella testa il comportamento di ora, ma *quello che aveva mentre stava con lei..*..


Lo so. Ci caschiamo tutte. Ci sono cascata pure io che pure...conosci.

basta pensare al passato. Avvelena e basta. E' andato. Non ci puoi fare niente. 
E dio quanto mi stressavo io. Sentivo la rogna nello stomaco al pensiero di loro insieme a cosa avevano fatto, a cosa si erano detti a a a a a a...

Non se ne esce. Devi lasciarlo andare questo pensiero. Lo devi davvero combattere. Non è sano e non aiuta. Distrugge e basta.
Io mi facevo venire le contorsioni allo stomaco quando il pensiero mi balzava in testa circa 34890 volte al giorno e cazzo. Cazzo. Mi partiva un embolo che non riesco a spiegarti.

Devi fare tutto quello che è in tuo potere per cercare di pensare sempre meno a quello che è stato lui con lei.
Loro non sono più un _loro_. Sono qualcosa che c'è stato ma è passato.

Tu sei un voi adesso.
Un voi diverso e tutto il repertorio che conosciamo ma sempre e comunque un voi.
hai scelto di stare con lui e perdonare.
Perfetto. Nessuno si aspetta e nemmeno lui ti assicuro che il perdono sia anche emotivo. Non vanno di pari passo. Purtroppo.
Ma ci deve essere. 

Circe...devi fare pace con la tua testa. E pensare che puoi solo andare avanti.

Al meglio.
Solo al meglio


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > c'è poco da ridere pensa di che basso livello sei, sputare sul piatto o pisciare sul bicchiere, *ma non ti vergognate un pò?*
> ...


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Sulla vendetta "zozza" (sputi, escrementi, ecc.) non saprei dire se potrebbe mai servirmi, in caso di tradimento subìto....
Conoscendomi, penso di no. Non giudico chi si sente meglio vendicandosi così  perché ognuno soffre a modo suo... 

Ma sento che avrei bisogno di qualche alternativa più raffinata. Detesterei me stessa se mai dovessi scendere a livelli così elementari... E detesterei lui per avermi "indotta" a scendere così in basso, quando lo stesso tempo della mia vita avrei potuto dedicarlo a vivere in modo gioioso e trasparente i miei sentimenti, il mio essere donna.

Magari parlo per non aver mai provato un dolore come questo (tocco ferro spero di non provarlo maiiii! :unhappy, magari un domani la mia sensibilità potrebbe cambiare da così a così.

ari


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sulla vendetta "zozza" (sputi, escrementi, ecc.) non saprei dire se potrebbe mai servirmi, in caso di tradimento subìto....
> Conoscendomi, penso di no. Non giudico chi si sente meglio vendicandosi così  perché ognuno soffre a modo suo...
> 
> Ma sento che avrei bisogno di qualche alternativa più raffinata. Detesterei me stessa se mai dovessi scendere a livelli così elementari... E detesterei lui per avermi "indotta" a scendere così in basso, quando lo stesso tempo della mia vita avrei potuto dedicarlo a vivere in modo gioioso e trasparente i miei sentimenti, il mio essere donna.
> ...


dici che non si è capita la mia ironia?

Figo!
Quindi mi credete davvero capace di tutto....molto. Molto bene.:diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici che non si è capita la mia ironia?
> 
> Figo!
> Quindi mi credete davvero capace di tutto....molto. Molto bene.:diavoletto:


non è la prima volta che parli di vendette, forse questa volta sei caduta così in basso da rendertene conto, ora parli di ironia, facile
da dire dopo, se fossi stata ironica, avresti dato consigli non confermandolo come già eseguito.
certo per una della tua vanità (ti vanti pure di rapporti stile mobbing con ultra sessantenni) deve essere stata dura  digerire un tradimento, soprattutto non accorgersi  di niente.
Basta leggerti per capire quanto odi gli uomini, sei da parte dei traditorii solo quando sono donne, altrimenti sputi sentenze taglienti!
la vendetta è la più grande forma di vigliaccheria, la legge del taglione non esiste più, se si viene traditi si deve accettare il colpo!
o si molla o si perdona! questa è dignità! Fingere di perdonare per poi vendicarsi è da persone senza spina dorsale!


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici che non si è capita la mia ironia?
> 
> Figo!
> Quindi mi credete davvero capace di tutto....molto. Molto bene.:diavoletto:


Oddio, questo è un mondaccio e c'è gente che farebbe questo e altro _in caso di corna_.
Ormai non ci stupiamo più di nulla, deformazione forumistica :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo per una della tua vanità (ti vanti pure di rapporti stile mobbing con ultra sessantenni)


Scusa il rapporto con Manager non mi sembra che sia all'insegna del mobbing


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è la prima volta che parli di vendette, forse questa volta sei caduta così in basso da rendertene conto, ora parli di ironia, facile
> da dire dopo, se fossi stata ironica, avresti dato consigli non confermandolo come già eseguito.
> certo per una della tua vanità (ti vanti pure di rapporti stile mobbing con ultra sessantenni) deve essere stata dura  digerire un tradimento, soprattutto non accorgersi  di niente.
> Basta leggerti per capire quanto odi gli uomini, sei da parte dei traditorii solo quando sono donne, altrimenti sputi sentenze taglienti!
> ...


Guarda, ho pure riletto due volte e..
hai ragione.
Sono vanitosa.
Non ho accusato il colpo del tradimento e non mi sono accorta di niente ( e qui l'incazzatura doppia ovviamente)
Manager in effetti ha 72 anni e io 21.
Poi non ricordo cos'altro hai scritto comunque irpeto.
Ok.
Tutto vero,.








che fatica...


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa il rapporto con Manager non mi sembra che sia all'insegna del mobbing


cat...che ingenua che sei...il non registrato ha capito tutto...

Mobbizzo manager da bestia...

flap flap


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

*Consiglio da amica*



Tebe ha detto:


> cat...che ingenua che sei...il non registrato ha capito tutto...
> 
> Mobbizzo manager da bestia...
> 
> flap flap


 Non nominare Cat invano :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cat...che ingenua che sei...il non registrato ha capito tutto...
> 
> Mobbizzo manager da bestia...
> 
> flap flap


parlavo di stile mobbing, sesso tra capo e segretaria, non so quanti anni ha il tuo capo, so solo che  devi essere abbastanza tardona...  aggiusta le storie come ti pare non me ne può fregare di meno, tanto lo fai sempre quando ti trovi scomoda, trovo squallida anche la tua compiacenza.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> parlavo di stile mobbing, sesso tra capo e segretaria, non so quanti anni ha il tuo capo, so solo che  devi essere abbastanza tardona...  aggiusta le storie come ti pare non me ne può fregare di meno, tanto lo fai sempre quando ti trovi scomoda, trovo squallida anche la tua compiacenza.


Non è il mio capo. e non faccio l'assistente del capo.
Non sei personcina attenta....no no.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è il mio capo. e non faccio l'assistente del capo.
> Non sei personcina attenta....no no.


Ma da dove cazzo salta fuori questo?
Odiosi sti non registrati.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma da dove cazzo salta fuori questo?
> Odiosi sti non registrati.


sembra un pò Ballerino, non trovi?
magari è la sorella...


----------



## Circe off (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so. Ci caschiamo tutte. Ci sono cascata pure io che pure...conosci.
> 
> basta pensare al passato. Avvelena e basta. E' andato. Non ci puoi fare niente.
> E dio quanto mi stressavo io. Sentivo la rogna nello stomaco al pensiero di loro insieme a cosa avevano fatto, a cosa si erano detti a a a a a a...
> ...


Hai ragione Tebe, ma ora non riesco ancora, la mia testa va x i ca@@i suoi e il mio cuore sta da un'altra parte. Mi sto facendo molto male, persino i calmanti non ce la fanno ad aiutarmi....forse devo passare a qualche tequila, più di una....e dimenticare almeno un po'....


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Hai ragione Tebe, ma ora non riesco ancora, la mia testa va x i ca@@i suoi e il mio cuore sta da un'altra parte. Mi sto facendo molto male, persino i calmanti non ce la fanno ad aiutarmi....forse devo passare a qualche tequila, più di una....e dimenticare almeno un po'....


Scusa Circe, hai provato a staccarti da lui per un po'? Ci hai pensato? Piuttosto che dannarti così... :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra un pò Ballerino, non trovi?
> magari è la sorella...


O la super mamma no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Hai ragione Tebe, ma ora non riesco ancora, la mia testa va x i ca@@i suoi e il mio cuore sta da un'altra parte. Mi sto facendo molto male, persino i calmanti non ce la fanno ad aiutarmi....forse devo passare a qualche tequila, più di una....e dimenticare almeno un po'....


Circe scusa, forse lo ha già detto ma non ricordo.

Tu ne parli con lui di questo? ne avete parlato?
Intendo del malessere che ti provoca il pensiero di lei e lui insieme.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O la super mamma no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai ragione...la super mamma....


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


mah...probabilmente devi capire se hai più voglia di rendergli la pariglia oppure di menarlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ....devo proprio???
> Allora...visto che non era "giusto" picchiarlo/sodomizzarlo/bruciargli i testicoli quando avevo i picchi aggressivi da vendetta (anche nei confronti di lei che conoscevo) semplicemente mi vendicavo con cose...creative.
> Niente di particolarmente vendicoso tutto sommato e lui non se ne accorgeva ma il godimento massimo che ne provavo era un lieve balsamo.
> 
> ...


Anche io penso sempre alla vendetta e anche a distanza di tempo, sento questo bisogno, ora più che mai....per un brevissimo lasso di tempo, sono riuscita anche a farmi accettare come amica su fb dalla moglie.....Ovviamente la mia vendetta è per lui ma non so come farlo, senza fare male ad altri.
Forse sarà anche normale il senso di vendetta ma a me sembra che porto solo io il dolore nel cuore, per un uomo che non mi sento di definire tale...

E in questo senso, cambio discorso e vorrei capire un altro punto di vista...ma perchè voi donne tradite, invece di INDIGNARVI con vostro marito, ce l'avete sempre con l'altra????
Ma l'altra che c'entra??? Qui sembra sempre che in ogni amante ci sia una Circe che ha stregato con l'inganno e la magia il marito di turno e costui, poverino è caduto nell'incantesimo. Ma poi finalmente si sveglia e torna dalla moglie!


Svegliatevi e uscite dal mondo dei sogni. A mancarvi di rispetto è sempre e solo vostro marito. Colui che dice di amarvi. Non ingannatevi da sole e soprattutto non date colpe a gente che ha solo quello di aver incontrato l'uomo sbagliato!

Vi racconto in breve la storia di un marito, quello che ho incontrato io...
Un giorno qualunque su messenger mi arriva un contatto ignoto, fino a prima di quel giorno c'erano solo persone a cui lo davo io personalmente. La cosa all'inizio mi disturba, chiedo spiegazioni e come sia arrivato a me. Eravamo due perfetti estranei, lui, un manipolatore nato, riesce con i suoi modi ad attacar bottone. Iniziamo a parlare, lui mi dice che si era lasciato da qualche mese con la sua ragazza ecc... Ora, io avevo 28 anni, lui 27, fin qui nulla di strano. Con i giorni cresce sempre più l'intesa parlavamo tutto il giorno e anche fino a notte. Lui insiste tanto per il numero di telefono, per vedermi ecc.... Io non ne volevo sapere. Passa altro tempo, iniziamo a sentirci a telefono...fino a quando un giorno vado nella sua città e la sera ci incontriamo. Lui brutto che più brutto è difficile, quindi neanche mi prende fisicamente. Ci continuiamo a sentire sempre via messenger o telefono. Io ero in una crisi sciocca, lui mi consiglia, accetto quel consiglio e l'istante dopo mi telefona. In quei giorni era fuori da amici. Il sabato successivo al rientro da Modena, viene a trovarmi, io vivo in Abruzzo, lui è di Roma. Lì cambia tutto!
Ho una specie di folgorazione o se preferite colpo di fulmine, le cose tra noi scoppiano. Il sabato dopo torna e quello dopo ancora...ecc...
Premesso che non ci raccontavamo barzellette, mi invita a casa sua, io mi rifiuto perchè non mi andava di accelerare le cose. Lui parte per le vacanze e lì tutto si trasforma. All'inizio non capivo. Credevo fosse colpa mia, lui mi disse che non voleva una storia. Comunque fra alti e bassi continuiamo a sentirci e vederci, sempre più sporadicamente e con vari problemi e litigi continui da parte mia. Passa un anno, mi invita di nuovo a casa sua(dei suoi genitori), questa volta accetto, passiamo il week end insieme...
Insomma per tagliare corto....anni dopo, nei quali abbiamo continuato a frequentarci, lui a venire da me ecc....scopro che è sposato! Non solo ma si è sposato esattamente 15 gg dopo avermi portato a casa dei suoi genitori.

Ora spiegatemi perchè, sarei io la stronza, in questa storia??? 

Chi ha mancato di rispetto alla moglie, io che neanche ne sapevo l'esistenza? Vi tralascio tutto ciò che ho scoperto dopo....vi dico solo che faceva il coglione con ogni donna a portata di mano. E premetto, una volta ho provato a contattarlo io, con altro nick su messenger per carpirgli informazioni, quando avevo capito che nascondeva un gran segreto. E sapete lui dopo neanche un giorno che chattavamo cosa mi disse??? Che si era lasciato da qualche mese e che aveva voglia di occhi nuovi da incontrare, voleva il numero di telefono e incontrarsi. 

Ora, io sono al mio posto, con tutta la mia rabbia e il mio dolore.....lui resta sempre lui, anche se dice di amare sua moglie!

Buona domenica a tutte!


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io penso sempre alla vendetta e anche a distanza di tempo, sento questo bisogno, ora più che mai....per un brevissimo lasso di tempo, sono riuscita anche a farmi accettare come amica su fb dalla moglie.....Ovviamente la mia vendetta è per lui ma non so come farlo, senza fare male ad altri.
> Forse sarà anche normale il senso di vendetta ma a me sembra che porto solo io il dolore nel cuore, per un uomo che non mi sento di definire tale...
> 
> E in questo senso, cambio discorso e vorrei capire un altro punto di vista..*.ma perchè voi donne tradite, invece di INDIGNARVI con vostro marito, ce l'avete sempre con l'altra????
> ...





Sono d accordo cara Nr. sul rosso.

Sul resto hai la mia comprensione. quando non si è sereni si è non poco vulnerabili, e con difficoltà si ascoltano le voci che dall interno ti dicono che qualcosa non va...ci passi sopra. 


io mi ritenevo fortunata perchè la persona che frequentavo responsabilmente aveva lasciato la moglie. e mi aveva anche consegnato le chiavi di casa.

Ebbene, nemmeno questo garantisce niente: frequentava trans mercenari, ma alla grande.essendo poi uno straimpegnato in varie cose, i sospetti, quando vi erano, me li facevo anche passare.

E guai se mi permettevo di fare alcune osservazioni:* urlava come un dannato per difenders*i. Ecco, questo avrebbe dovuto insospettirmi ( il modo in cui reagiva )..tant'è che l ho lasciato, dopo 4 anni.solo poi ho scoperto *anche* questa verità.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

*NR. una curiositò*

Non ti sei mai insospettita del fatto che ti portasse a casa dai suoi e NON in casa propria?


scommetto che ci hai pensato e non ti sei data ascolto.


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai insospettita del fatto che ti portasse a casa dai suoi e NON in casa propria?
> 
> 
> scommetto che ci hai pensato e non ti sei data ascolto.



ma i suoi dov'erano?
spero che non abbiano partecipato alla sceneggiata, sarebbe veramente il colmo...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma i suoi dov'erano?
> spero che non abbiano partecipato alla sceneggiata, sarebbe veramente il colmo...



Non lo so free.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io penso sempre alla vendetta e anche a distanza di tempo, sento questo bisogno, ora più che mai....per un brevissimo lasso di tempo, sono riuscita anche a farmi accettare come amica su fb dalla moglie.....Ovviamente la mia vendetta è per lui ma non so come farlo, senza fare male ad altri.
> Forse sarà anche normale il senso di vendetta ma a me sembra che porto solo io il dolore nel cuore, per un uomo che non mi sento di definire tale...
> 
> E in questo senso, cambio discorso e vorrei capire un altro punto di vista...ma perchè voi donne tradite, invece di INDIGNARVI con vostro marito, ce l'avete sempre con l'altra????
> ...


Ci sono cose che capirai
Solo quando
Moglie anche tu sarai!:smile:


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che capirai
> Solo quando
> Moglie anche tu sarai!:smile:


Ciao,

quoto e approvo ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che capirai
> Solo quando
> Moglie anche tu sarai!:smile:



Io non me la sono mai presa con loro, ma con lui, il marito. è con lui che avevo una relazione, non  con le amiche sue.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non dico che le avrei abbracciate ...o che ci sarei diventa amica.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non dico che le avrei abbracciate ...o che ci sarei diventa amica.


Ovvio e concordo.
Ma le "amiche" si lasciano fuori. E' lui che bisogna "distruggere"

Però con Circe è diverso.
L'amichetta del marito era una grande amica di Circe, per cui l'altra purtroppo è tirata in mezzo.

*Cioè ragazze...pensateci un pò.
Non solo tuo marito ti tradisce per anni ma lo fa anche con la tua migliore amica.
*
Scusatemi ma è davvero una merdata e Circe avrebbe tutte le ragioni a tirarle due schiaffi ben dati.
Un amica.
No.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvio e concordo.
> Ma le "amiche" si lasciano fuori. E' lui che bisogna "distruggere"
> 
> Però con Circe è diverso.
> ...


Continui a dare consigli sbagliati, prima sputare sul piatto ora la violenza, ma dove vivi in campo nomadi?
C'è da essere superiori in certe situazioni non abbassarsi allo streguo di chi si ha di fronte


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra un pò Ballerino, non trovi?
> magari è la sorella...



Ballerino? di ballerina vedo solo te cara, sei anche tardona dato che passi anche il sabato sera sul forum, sicuramente alla tua età non puoi fare altro


saluti  Maurizio


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io penso sempre alla vendetta e anche a distanza di tempo, sento questo bisogno, ora più che mai....per un brevissimo lasso di tempo, sono riuscita anche a farmi accettare come amica su fb dalla moglie.....Ovviamente la mia vendetta è per lui ma non so come farlo, senza fare male ad altri.
> Forse sarà anche normale il senso di vendetta ma a me sembra che porto solo io il dolore nel cuore, per un uomo che non mi sento di definire tale...
> 
> E in questo senso, cambio discorso e vorrei capire un altro punto di vista...ma perchè voi donne tradite, invece di INDIGNARVI con vostro marito, ce l'avete sempre con l'altra????
> ...


Ma come proprio tu inizi il post dicendo che pensi alla vendetta, che hai avuto l'amicizia della moglie su facebook e poi dici che noi siamo concentrate sulle amanti? Non ti sembra di essere incoerente????  e poi avresti dovuto leggere bene il post che ho aperto prima di dare risposte a caso....io ho scritto che é lui che mi provoca sti sentimenti non lei....lei ormai me ne fotto di chi è e cosa fa....ha speso anni a dargliela a mio marito e poi é stata liquidata con un calcio in culo. L'ha già avuta la sua punizione senza che io alzassi un dito....


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvio e concordo.
> Ma le "amiche" si lasciano fuori. E' lui che bisogna "distruggere"
> 
> Però con Circe è diverso.
> ...


Grazie Tebe ma i miei schiaffi sono stati diversi....li ho sputtanati e tutti sanno cosa sono stati capaci di fare ai loro consorti e ai loro figli. Perche erano sposati e con prole entrambi. E lei amica da quando eravamo bambine. Cene, vacanze, feste, tutto ma proprio tutto insieme. Ora secondo la non registrata avrei dovuto prendermela solo con lui....see........ha ragione conte, provare x credere....


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a dare consigli sbagliati, prima sputare sul piatto ora la violenza, ma dove vivi in campo nomadi?
> C'è da essere superiori in certe situazioni non abbassarsi allo streguo di chi si ha di fronte


la superiorità non serve ad un cazzo...scusa la finezza....ma a volte é meglio togliersela qualche soddisfazione. Per essere buoni c'è sempre tempo. Lo sono stata tanti anni e vedi chei hanno fatto....


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe ma i miei schiaffi sono stati diversi....li ho sputtanati e tutti sanno cosa sono stati capaci di fare ai loro consorti e ai loro figli. Perche erano sposati e con prole entrambi. E lei amica da quando eravamo bambine. Cene, vacanze, feste, tutto ma proprio tutto insieme. Ora secondo la non registrata avrei dovuto prendermela solo con lui....see........ha ragione conte, provare x credere....


No, in quel caso è bene prendersela anche  con lei, praticamente una di famiglia per te, quasi una sorella... Di una pochezza impressionante, il suo comportamento. Vuoto. Hai fatto bene a farti valere, qualunque cosa tu abbia fatto.


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, in quel caso è bene prendersela anche  con lei, praticamente una di famiglia per te, quasi una sorella... Di una pochezza impressionante, il suo comportamento. Vuoto. Hai fatto bene a farti valere, qualunque cosa tu abbia fatto.


Piu di una sorella....una vita a fingere con me e a scoparsi mio marito appena poteva. E sapeva tutto di noi, anche quando c'erano periodi di liti e incomprensioni. E lei lo consolava....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> la superiorità non serve ad un cazzo...scusa la finezza....ma a volte é meglio togliersela qualche soddisfazione. Per essere buoni c'è sempre tempo. Lo sono stata tanti anni e vedi chei hanno fatto....


Capisco che a volte è dura mantenere il self control agendo  instintivamente, diverso è premeditare vendette, ragionandoci alla fine non si ottiene niente anzi si rischia di passare dalla parte del torto. queste soddisfazioni durano un secondo metre la dignita dura una vita!
L' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, il tempo farà la sua parte.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe ma i miei schiaffi sono stati diversi....li ho sputtanati e tutti sanno cosa sono stati capaci di fare ai loro consorti e ai loro figli. Perche erano sposati e con prole entrambi. E lei amica da quando eravamo bambine. Cene, vacanze, feste, tutto ma proprio tutto insieme. Ora secondo la non registrata avrei dovuto prendermela solo con lui....see........ha ragione conte, provare x credere....


Guarda..io ricordo solo quando la mia ex amica si era scopata il mio toy di allora.
Ero andata in mina, e lui era solo il toy quindi non paragonabile ma mi si è spaccato il cuore perchè per me l'amicizia è sacra e l'ho sempre detto.

Io non sono da uragano nelle questioni di corna, non mi da nessun piacere postumo o alleviamento dolore "sputtanare" ,infatti ho cancellato la mia amica per sempre e lui..beh..ho cambiato toy.

Però cazzo. Ho provato a pensare se Mattia si fosse scopato la mia migliore amica.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

*Circe*

aggiungo anche però...che ti devi dare una fine a questa rabbia.
Perchè se no soccombi.
Ne diventi schiava.

Non se lo meritano Circe.
Devi riuscire a fare qualcosa. 
davvero.
E' un veleno che ti porti dietro e ti inquina la vita.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, in quel caso è bene prendersela anche  con lei, praticamente una di famiglia per te, quasi una sorella... Di una pochezza impressionante, il suo comportamento. Vuoto. Hai fatto bene a farti valere, qualunque cosa tu abbia fatto.


Infatti.
Il tradimento di un amica amica è peggio secondo me.
Che vomito.

Ma soprattutto che coraggio.

Pur avendo una moralità free non lo farei mai. E mai fatto.
Le amiche sono sacre cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco che a volte è dura mantenere il self control agendo  instintivamente, diverso è premeditare vendette, ragionandoci alla fine non si ottiene niente anzi si rischia di passare dalla parte del torto. queste soddisfazioni durano un secondo metre la dignita dura una vita!
> *L' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, il tempo farà la sua parte.*
> 
> Maurizio


Sei stato cornificato dalla tua compagna che si è scopata il tuo migliore amico per anni?

Bello fare gli splendidi e distribuire consigli se non l'hai provato.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei stato cornificato dalla tua compagna che si è scopata il tuo migliore per anni?
> 
> Bello fare gli splendidi e distribuire consigli se non l'hai provato.


Molte volte è meglio rinunciare al compagno, riflettendo di più sul fatto  di quanto  abbiamo sbagliato noi a non capire chi avevamo accanto, di quanto sia meglio allontanarsi definitivamente da queste persone, no insistere a riportarlo verso di noi  con rancori o trame di vendetta, bisogna farsi forza e ricominciare è l ‘unico modo per cancellare per sempre queste brutte storie.
C’è un detto che dice “chiusa una porta si riapre un portone” è la verità ! è inutile cercare di tenere aperta una porta mezza chiusa che mai si riaprirà completamente!
Traditi da un amico/a ? è così difficile pensare che forse non lo era e alla fine è stato meglio scoprirlo invece di continuare ad averlo accanto.
Alla fine si tratta solo di stupido orgoglio egoistico di non voler ammettere una sconfitta, bisogna saper perdere anche in amore, c'è molto più dignità in questo, ti assicuro che la dignità è l 'unica arma per avere una serenità d'animo.
Si vive una volta sola, se sbagliamo strada bisogna cambiarla subito, intestardirsi non cambierà niente ci farà solo perdere altro tempo.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei stato cornificato dalla tua compagna che si è scopata il tuo migliore amico per anni?
> 
> Bello fare gli splendidi e distribuire consigli se non l'hai provato.



Sempre meglio di consigliare vendette con zozzerie varie o violenze fisiche, non faccio mai lo splendido al contrario di te.


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco che a volte è dura mantenere il self control agendo  instintivamente, diverso è premeditare vendette, ragionandoci alla fine non si ottiene niente anzi si rischia di passare dalla parte del torto. queste soddisfazioni durano un secondo metre la dignita dura una vita!
> L' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, il tempo farà la sua parte.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio non so perche sei su questo forum, non ti sei esposto. Ma parli come uno che al momento non ha un turbine di pensieri e menate varie che gli girano per la testa. Forse non sei stato tradito, forse tradisci, forse ti ê successo e l'hai superato non so. Ma non sei come me nel periodo di merda post scoperta....quando ti chiedi chi sei, chi sei stata, chi ê quello che dorme a fianco a te, che razza di sentimenti circolano e tutte le psicopatie del caso. Anche io so essere razionale e superiore, quando tutto quello che ti sto raccontando lo prova qualcun altro ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Maurizio non so perche sei su questo forum, non ti sei esposto. Ma parli come uno che al momento non ha un turbine di pensieri e menate varie che gli girano per la testa. Forse non sei stato tradito, forse tradisci, forse ti ê successo e l'hai superato non so. Ma non sei come me nel periodo di merda post scoperta....quando ti chiedi chi sei, chi sei stata, chi ê quello che dorme a fianco a te, che razza di sentimenti circolano e tutte le psicopatie del caso. Anche io so essere razionale e superiore, quando tutto quello che ti sto raccontando lo prova qualcun altro ;-)


Cara Circe proprio questo volevo farti capire, questi pensieri di cui parli  non finiranno mai, è meglio cambiare strada ! 
è l 'unico sistema per dimenticare e ricominciare ad essere felici, magari incontranto una persona migliore.

Maurizio


----------



## circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Molte volte è meglio rinunciare al compagno, riflettendo di più sul fatto  di quanto  abbiamo sbagliato noi a non capire chi avevamo accanto, di quanto sia meglio allontanarsi definitivamente da queste persone, no insistere a riportarlo verso di noi  con rancori o trame di vendetta, bisogna farsi forza e ricominciare è l ‘unico modo per cancellare per sempre queste brutte storie.
> C’è un detto che dice “chiusa una porta si riapre un portone” è la verità ! è inutile cercare di tenere aperta una porta mezza chiusa che mai si riaprirà completamente!
> Traditi da un amico/a ? è così difficile pensare che forse non lo era e alla fine è stato meglio scoprirlo invece di continuare ad averlo accanto.
> Alla fine si tratta solo di stupido orgoglio egoistico di non voler ammettere una sconfitta, bisogna saper perdere anche in amore, c'è molto più dignità in questo, ti assicuro che la dignità è l 'unica arma per avere una serenità d'animo.
> ...


Quando hai dei figli e 20 anni di storia con quell'uomo, non puoi permetterti di chiudere una porta se non ne sei sicuro....la via più semplice e gratificante al momento sarebbe stata quella, ma siccome sono una persona responsabile, prima di prendere decisioni avventate e far soffrire i miei figli ho preferito prendermi del tempo. Vado da un dottore e vado avanti. Il tempo mi dirà se ho sbagliato o no. Nel frattempo ascoltare anche quello che pensa chi tradisce mi aiuta a mettermi anche in discussione. Perche avrò pure potuto sbagliare qualcosa, ma ti posso assicurare che se mi avesse tradita con una sconosciuta mi sarebbe già passata. Ma con quella con cui l'ha fatto sotto i miei occhi ogni giorno, mi sento ancora una merda al pensiero di quando si parlavano con gli occhi davanti a sta cogliona


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda..io ricordo solo quando la mia ex amica si era scopata il mio toy di allora.
> Ero andata in mina, e lui era solo il toy quindi non paragonabile ma mi si è spaccato il cuore perchè per me l'amicizia è sacra e l'ho sempre detto.
> 
> Io non sono da uragano nelle questioni di corna, non mi da nessun piacere postumo o alleviamento dolore "sputtanare" ,infatti ho cancellato la mia amica per sempre e lui..beh..ho cambiato toy.
> ...


Quella mi é scoppiata dentro (


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> Quando hai dei figli e 20 anni di storia con quell'uomo, non puoi permetterti di chiudere una porta se non ne sei sicuro....la via più semplice e gratificante al momento sarebbe stata quella, ma siccome sono una persona responsabile, prima di prendere decisioni avventate e far soffrire i miei figli ho preferito prendermi del tempo. Vado da un dottore e vado avanti. Il tempo mi dirà se ho sbagliato o no. Nel frattempo ascoltare anche quello che pensa chi tradisce mi aiuta a mettermi anche in discussione. Perche avrò pure potuto sbagliare qualcosa, ma ti posso assicurare che se mi avesse tradita con una sconosciuta mi sarebbe già passata. Ma con quella con cui l'ha fatto sotto i miei occhi ogni giorno, mi sento ancora una merda al pensiero di quando si parlavano con gli occhi davanti a sta cogliona



Sono certo che i tuoi figli capirebbero più una scelta drastica che un brutto riadattamento.


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono certo che i tuoi figli capirebbero più una scelta drastica che un brutto riadattamento.


:up:


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

Anche perché a me arriva quest'impressione che tu ti stai avvelenando giorno per giorno, il che è un peccato perché mi sembri una persona piena di risorse e intelligenza e meriti qualcosa che non sia restare infognati in queste sabbie morte.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Molte volte è meglio rinunciare al compagno, riflettendo di più sul fatto  di quanto  abbiamo sbagliato noi a non capire chi avevamo accanto, di quanto sia meglio allontanarsi definitivamente da queste persone, no insistere a riportarlo verso di noi  con rancori o trame di vendetta, bisogna farsi forza e ricominciare è l ‘unico modo per cancellare per sempre queste brutte storie.
> C’è un detto che dice “chiusa una porta si riapre un portone” è la verità ! è inutile cercare di tenere aperta una porta mezza chiusa che mai si riaprirà completamente!
> Traditi da un amico/a ? è così difficile pensare che forse non lo era e alla fine è stato meglio scoprirlo invece di continuare ad averlo accanto.
> Alla fine si tratta solo di stupido orgoglio egoistico di non voler ammettere una sconfitta, bisogna saper perdere anche in amore, c'è molto più dignità in questo, ti assicuro che la dignità è l 'unica arma per avere una serenità d'animo.
> ...


La mia domanda era precisa.

La tua compagna ti ha tradito per anni con il tuo migliore amico?


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Maurizio non so perche sei su questo forum, non ti sei esposto. Ma parli come uno che al momento non ha un turbine di pensieri e menate varie che gli girano per la testa. Forse non sei stato tradito, forse tradisci, forse ti ê successo e l'hai superato non so. Ma non sei come me nel periodo di merda post scoperta....quando ti chiedi chi sei, chi sei stata, chi ê quello che dorme a fianco a te, che razza di sentimenti circolano e tutte le psicopatie del caso. Anche io so essere razionale e superiore, quando tutto quello che ti sto raccontando lo prova qualcun altro ;-)


Brava.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di consigliare vendette con zozzerie varie o violenze fisiche, non faccio mai lo splendido al contrario di te.


Continui a non rispondere alla mia domanda, splendido


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono certo che i tuoi figli capirebbero più una scelta drastica che un brutto riadattamento.


si ma il mio cuore non vuole x ora una scelta drastica....


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono certo che i tuoi figli capirebbero più una scelta drastica che un brutto riadattamento.


Sempre più splendido


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> si ma il mio cuore non vuole x ora una scelta drastica....


Non devi nemmeno farla perchè è come se non fossi tu e qualsiasi scelta tu faccia è inquinata da altro.
Sei arrabbiata e prendere decisioni quando si è sereni non va bene.

I tuoi tempi sono i tuoi.
Tu vivi la merda di ora.
Tua è l'ex amica troia.
Tuo è il marito.
Tua la vita.

Devi solo svelenarti. Devi farcela.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia domanda era precisa.
> 
> La tua compagna ti ha tradito per anni con il tuo migliore amico?


Ma non centra se sono stato tradito o no,  io la penso in questo modo punto, ho avuto amici/che che mi hanno tradito in altri modi
(non parlo di sesso) ti assicuro che per me è stato bello scoprirlo, come la riconferma da parte di amici fidati.
Sai penso che abbiano perso  loro,  credo molto nell 'amicizia, la mia è sempre sincera, ignorandoli/e  ho ricevuto sempre richieste di scuse, ma mai accettate,  per me quando  un capitolo è chiuso non si riapre più almeno per questa vita!
Sapere la verità per quanto brutta, ci aiuta molto a dimenticare in fretta i brutti momenti, al contrario non accettandola ce la portiamo dietro per tutta la vita, senza mai trovare la giustificazione giusta.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> si ma il mio cuore non vuole x ora una scelta drastica....


Il cuore serve  a tenerci in vita,  la testa che deve fare il resto,  se non ragioniamo più con la testa, tutto il nostro corpo ne risentirà, soprattutto il cuore.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Ma non centra se sono stato tradito o no,  io* la penso in questo modo punto, ho avuto amici/che che mi hanno tradito in altri modi
> (non parlo di sesso) ti assicuro che per me è stato bello scoprirlo, come la riconferma da parte di amici fidati.
> Sai penso che abbiano perso  loro,  credo molto nell 'amicizia, la mia è sempre sincera, ignorandoli/e  ho ricevuto sempre richieste di scuse, ma mai accettate,  per me quando  un capitolo è chiuso non si riapre più almeno per questa vita!
> Sapere la verità per quanto brutta, ci aiuta molto a dimenticare in fretta i brutti momenti, al contrario non accettandola ce la portiamo dietro per tutta la vita, senza mai trovare la giustificazione giusta.


Buffone.
Non l'hai provato.
Non puoi saperlo.

Non puoi davvero saperlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Buffone.
> Non l'hai provato.
> Non puoi saperlo.
> 
> Non puoi davvero saperlo.


Forse al contrario sono una persona non egoista, molto realista e molto accorta, consapevole che tutto puo succedere a tutti, non sperando o credendo che capitino solo ad altri. 
So accettare le sconfitte ed andare avanti senza farmi tante  menate mentali che non servono a niente!


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse al contrario sono una persona non egoista, molto realista e molto accorta, consapevole che tutto puo succedere a tutti, non sperando o credendo che capitino solo ad altri.
> So accettare le sconfitte ed andare avanti senza farmi tante  menate mentali che non servono a niente!


Dai tutta un altra impressione allora.
Vedi di fare qualcosa per la tua immagine perchè sembri solo un buffone che dispensa consigli non sapendo assolutamente di cosa si parla.


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2012)

Cara Circe,

non ho letto tutto ... spero di non ripetere una cosa già detta ...

credo, che la tua voglia di vendetta derivi dal fatto, che lui non condivide questo momento con te. 

è lontano da te, dalla tua sofferenza e delusione ... 

continua come se niente fosse accaduto e non da la stessa importanza alla faccenda, come te ...

se è così, dev'essere devastante ... perché non si viene presi in considerazione ...

se è così, dovresti parlare con lui ... dirglielo che ti senti sola ed abbandonata nel tuo dolore ... 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dai tutta un altra impressione allora.
> Vedi di fare qualcosa per la tua immagine perchè sembri solo un buffone che dispensa consigli non sapendo assolutamente di cosa si parla.



Beh sempre meglio dei tuoi consigli di vendette con violenze o sporcizie varie, sei stata tradita mi dispiace per te, ma fattene una ragione santo dio, hai il veleno che ti spruzza da tutti i pori, prova a ricominciare, pur tardona troverai ancora qualcosa di meglio per dimenticare quello che hai subito.


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Circe,
> 
> non ho letto tutto ... spero di non ripetere una cosa già detta ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, ho detto che in alcuni momenti mi viene, il resto del tempo siamo una coppia normale che condivide tutto, anche i momenti difficili....e lui li conosce tutti, e mi sta vicino in tutti i sensi. Ma a volte non so perche non mi basta.....boh....


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non devi nemmeno farla perchè è come se non fossi tu e qualsiasi scelta tu faccia è inquinata da altro.
> Sei arrabbiata e prendere decisioni quando si è sereni non va bene.
> 
> I tuoi tempi sono i tuoi.
> ...


;-)


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh sempre meglio dei tuoi consigli di vendette con violenze o sporcizie varie, sei stata tradita mi dispiace per te, ma fattene una ragione santo dio, hai il veleno che ti spruzza da tutti i pori, prova a ricominciare, pur tardona troverai ancora qualcosa di meglio per dimenticare quello che hai subito.


Sempre più buffone e totalmente alienato dalla realtà.

Spero tu abbia l'aria condizionata in casa, perchè ti vedo in difficoltà neurale.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda..io ricordo solo quando la mia ex amica si era scopata il mio toy di allora.
> Ero andata in mina, e lui era solo il toy quindi non paragonabile ma mi si è spaccato il cuore perchè per me l'amicizia è sacra e l'ho sempre detto.
> 
> Io non sono da uragano nelle questioni di corna, non mi da nessun piacere postumo o alleviamento dolore "sputtanare" ,infatti ho cancellato la mia amica per sempre e lui..beh..ho cambiato toy.
> ...


:carneval:

Senti tebe, volevo chiedertelo già da qualche giorno.
Lui era il tuo toy, quindi nulla di serio tra di voi...se la tua amica ti avesse chiesto di poterci provare con lui, l'avresti accontentata?


----------



## circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non centra se sono stato tradito o no,  io la penso in questo modo punto, ho avuto amici/che che mi hanno tradito in altri modi
> (non parlo di sesso) ti assicuro che per me è stato bello scoprirlo, come la riconferma da parte di amici fidati.
> Sai penso che abbiano perso  loro,  credo molto nell 'amicizia, la mia è sempre sincera, ignorandoli/e  ho ricevuto sempre richieste di scuse, ma mai accettate,  per me quando  un capitolo è chiuso non si riapre più almeno per questa vita!
> Sapere la verità per quanto brutta, ci aiuta molto a dimenticare in fretta i brutti momenti, al contrario non accettandola ce la portiamo dietro per tutta la vita, senza mai trovare la giustificazione giusta.


Per te é stato bello scoprire di essere tradito? quando un capitolo è chiuso é chiuso x questa vita? Sei strano....sei un ragazzino? Hai una donna che ami? Parli troppo da 'la mia é l'unica legge'....a mie spese ho imparato che su questa terra a volte ognuno rispetta le proprie leggi, quelle che gli fanno comodo. E poi, scusami se mi permetto, io non so quanti anni hai tu, ma cosa significa dare della tardona ad una donna? Pensi sia una offesa ? Ognuno ha gli anni che ha, ti posso assicurare che come soffre o gode un ragazzino, così lo fa una persona adulta, ma con consapevolezze diverse. Perciò credo che in ogni caso un vero uomo non abbia bisogno di offendere chi sta interloquendo con lui per avere ragione. Se pensi di aver ragione ne hai tutto il diritto, ma l'educazione non è un'optional da usare a volte soltanto...ognuno di noi ha la nostra storia, siamo qui x confrontarci.....e cercare di stare meglio ;-)


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Senti tebe, volevo chiedertelo già da qualche giorno.
> Lui era il tuo toy, quindi nulla di serio tra di voi...se la tua amica ti avesse chiesto di poterci provare con lui, l'avresti accontentata?


Si, perchè era un toy quindi nulla di sentimentale, come scambiarsi un paio di scarpe ecco (ora Maurizio il non registrato va fuori di testa definitivamente:mrgreen.

E' stata la menzogna. Da lei. Con cui avevo condiviso davvero un mondo. Avevamo storie famigliari simili ed è stato grazie a lei se ho trovato la mia prima casa quando me ne sono andata da casa.
E' stata lei che mi ha raccattato una volta che ero in un periodo in cui mi auto distruggevo e basta chiudendosi con me due giorni in casa. 8Ero terribile ai tempi...non so quanti lo avrebbero fatto!) 
E sono stata io che sono andata a prenderla quando il suo compagno carabiniere la stava menando.

Non posso racchiuderti vent'anni di amicizia a questi livelli. Perchè abbiamo condiviso cose che nemmeno con un partner puoi o vuoi.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> Per te é stato bello scoprire di essere tradito? quando un capitolo è chiuso é chiuso x questa vita? Sei strano....sei un ragazzino? Hai una donna che ami? Parli troppo da 'la mia é l'unica legge'....a mie spese ho imparato che su questa terra a volte ognuno rispetta le proprie leggi, quelle che gli fanno comodo. E poi, scusami se mi permetto, io non so quanti anni hai tu, ma cosa significa dare della tardona ad una donna? Pensi sia una offesa ? Ognuno ha gli anni che ha, ti posso assicurare che come soffre o gode un ragazzino, così lo fa una persona adulta, ma con consapevolezze diverse. Perciò credo che in ogni caso un vero uomo non abbia bisogno di offendere chi sta interloquendo con lui per avere ragione. Se pensi di aver ragione ne hai tutto il diritto, ma l'educazione non è un'optional da usare a volte soltanto...ognuno di noi ha la nostra storia, siamo qui x confrontarci.....e cercare di stare meglio ;-)



Ecco...non posso assentarmi che ti parte l'embolo.
ma non discutere con maurizio, gli hai fatto la radiografia benissimo...usalo per sorridere, noi tardone facciamo così!:carneval:

Comunque vatti a fare un giro da registrata nel nostro privè a vai nel 3d _come ci vediamo noi di tradinet?_

(Io non sono stata. La Tebe che posta là in verità è Eliade che mi ruba l'identità...è inquietante la sua conoscenza del mezzo pc....:scared: oltre quello da Sibilla)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io penso sempre alla vendetta e anche a distanza di tempo, sento questo bisogno, ora più che mai....per un brevissimo lasso di tempo, sono riuscita anche a farmi accettare come amica su fb dalla moglie.....Ovviamente la mia vendetta è per lui ma non so come farlo, senza fare male ad altri.
> Forse sarà anche normale il senso di vendetta ma a me sembra che porto solo io il dolore nel cuore, per un uomo che non mi sento di definire tale...
> 
> E in questo senso, cambio discorso e vorrei capire un altro punto di vista...ma perchè voi donne tradite, invece di INDIGNARVI con vostro marito, ce l'avete sempre con l'altra????
> ...



Ma per caso sei Diavoletta78? Mi sembra la stessa storia...


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, perchè era un toy quindi nulla di sentimentale, come scambiarsi un paio di scarpe ecco (ora Maurizio il non registrato va fuori di testa definitivamente:mrgreen.
> 
> E' stata la menzogna. Da lei. Con cui avevo condiviso davvero un mondo. Avevamo storie famigliari simili ed è stato grazie a lei se ho trovato la mia prima casa quando me ne sono andata da casa.
> E' stata lei che mi ha raccattato una volta che ero in un periodo in cui mi auto distruggevo e basta chiudendosi con me due giorni in casa. 8Ero terribile ai tempi...non so quanti lo avrebbero fatto!)
> ...


:up:
per carità, non volevo di certo mettere in dubbio la vostra storia di amicizia. 
Ma quindi ora non la frequenti più?


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...non posso assentarmi che ti parte l'embolo.
> ma non discutere con maurizio, gli hai fatto la radiografia benissimo...usalo per sorridere, noi tardone facciamo così!:carneval:
> 
> Comunque vatti a fare un giro da registrata nel nostro privè a vai nel 3d _come ci vediamo noi di tradinet?_
> ...


Oh ma non è veroooooooooo!!!!!!!! :incazzato:
'azzo dici? Che poi fraintendono?? Io rubarti l'identità? Non sarebbe passabile...a stento fai una coscia mia!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

*Scusa Circe se vado Ot*



Eliade ha detto:


> :up:
> per carità, non volevo di certo mettere in dubbio la vostra storia di amicizia.
> Ma quindi ora non la frequenti più?


OT

allora...intanto me lo aveva confessato lui e non lei. Però non ero ancora in embolo..ho chiesto al toy di non dire nulla e ho fatto la domanda diretta a lei una sera che eravamo andate a cena fuori.
-Ti sei scopata toy?- (lo so...sono sempre diplomatica)
-No. ma cosa ti salta in mente?-
-Te lo chiedo ancora una volta e poi chiudiamo l'argomento per sempre. Ti sei scopata toy?-
Eliade mi ha guardata negli occhi fissa e ha risposto, offesa. No.
Mi sono sentita malissimo. 

Ho finito la cena come se niente fosse poi quando l'ho riaccompagnata a casa le ho chiesto di aspettare un attimo, ho chiamato il toy (che non sapeva fossi con lei) e gli ho fatto alcune domande  sulla serata che si erano passati.
Quindi...aveva poco da negare a quel punto ( e toy era toy sul serio. Scemo come l'acqua del mare. Uno spasso. Ma davvero bello.)

No. Non la frequento assolutamente più.
Se ha avuto il coraggio di mentirmi su una cretinata del genere avrebbe potuto farlo su una cosa davvero seria.
Intollerabile da un amica.

esempio cretino. Le mie tre amiche  potrebbero anche dormire nello stesso letto con mattia che non avrei problemi.
Perchè so che si comporterebbero come me in una situazione uguale con i loro compagni.
Ovvero. L'uomo dell'altra. Non solo è asessuato ma è incesto.

FINE OT


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> Per te é stato bello scoprire di essere tradito? quando un capitolo è chiuso é chiuso x questa vita? Sei strano....sei un ragazzino? Hai una donna che ami? Parli troppo da 'la mia é l'unica legge'....a mie spese ho imparato che su questa terra a volte ognuno rispetta le proprie leggi, quelle che gli fanno comodo. E poi, scusami se mi permetto, io non so quanti anni hai tu, ma cosa significa dare della tardona ad una donna? Pensi sia una offesa ? Ognuno ha gli anni che ha, ti posso assicurare che come soffre o gode un ragazzino, così lo fa una persona adulta, ma con consapevolezze diverse. Perciò credo che in ogni caso un vero uomo non abbia bisogno di offendere chi sta interloquendo con lui per avere ragione. Se pensi di aver ragione ne hai tutto il diritto, ma l'educazione non è un'optional da usare a volte soltanto...ognuno di noi ha la nostra storia, siamo qui x confrontarci.....e cercare di stare meglio ;-)


chi avrei offeso di grazia? al contrario ho letto offese verso di me, ma non le ho calcolate più di tanto. Ho detto solo come la penso
c'è qualcosa di male? volete continuare a farmi male portando avanti una situazione sbagliata, rimuginando malatamente pensieri su pensieri che vi avvelenano la vita,  vi devo scrivere : " continuate così, vendicatevi in ogni modo possibile"
siete contente adesso?

Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Piu di una sorella....una vita a fingere con me e a scoparsi mio marito appena poteva. E sapeva tutto di noi, anche quando c'erano periodi di liti e incomprensioni. E lei lo consolava....



circe scusa,ma quanto tempo è andata avanti sta farsa?


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Circe,
> 
> non ho letto tutto ... spero di non ripetere una cosa già detta ...
> 
> ...


bella Sienne, il senso del tuodiscorso è vero, ma potremmo mai chiedere conforto o aspettarcelo proprio da chi ci ha pugnalato cosi ?

scordiamocelo...è una dolorosa illusione e basta. magari non fosse cosi.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh sempre meglio dei tuoi consigli di vendette con violenze o sporcizie varie, sei stata tradita mi dispiace per te, ma fattene una ragione santo dio, hai il veleno che ti spruzza da tutti i pori, prova a ricominciare, pur tardona troverai ancora qualcosa di meglio per dimenticare quello che hai subito.




rozzetto eh ...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> allora...intanto me lo aveva confessato lui e non lei. Però non ero ancora in embolo..ho chiesto al toy di non dire nulla e ho fatto la domanda diretta a lei una sera che eravamo andate a cena fuori.
> -Ti sei scopata toy?- (lo so...sono sempre diplomatica)
> ...


Strano che non l 'hai picchiata o sputato sul suo cocktail, comunque il comportamento che hai avuto è quello giusto
di questo parlo, bisogna ignorare è la soluzione più giusta in qualsiasi età.


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> circe scusa,ma quanto tempo è andata avanti sta farsa?


Non me lo ricordare....5 anni.....erano trombamici.....gli bastava la scopata extra, quella perversa, quella che non faceva con me. Perche lei in quanto a zoccolaggine era una vera esperta....e ad un uomo dava tutto di se, proprio tutto..


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Strano che non l 'hai picchiata o sputato sul suo cocktail, comunque il comportamento che hai avuto è quello giusto
> di questo parlo, bisogna ignorare è la soluzione più giusta in qualsiasi età.


Mi hai beccata.

In effetti non è andata così, non è proprio nel mio carattere.
A fine cena mi sono semplicemente tolta il tampax e mentre lei andava in bagno io l'ho intinto nell sua coca cola.

Ai tempi ovviamente non ero in menopausa come adesso.
Anzi, per dirla tutta l'ho finita.

Vuoi che ti racconti il proseguo?


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordare....5 anni.....erano trombamici.....gli bastava la scopata extra, quella perversa, quella che non faceva con me. Perche lei in quanto a zoccolaggine era una vera esperta....e ad un uomo dava tutto di se, proprio tutto..



porca puttana ...scusa ma quando ci vuole...


mi spiace.



ma come si fa a elaborare una roba simile senza portare cicatrici per tutta una vita...altro che violenza fisica...ma ora lui vive fuori o dentro casa? dimmi dove hai scritto tutte queste cose.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai beccata.
> 
> In effetti non è andata così, non è proprio nel mio carattere.
> A fine cena mi sono semplicemente tolta il tampax e mentre lei andava in bagno io l'ho intinto nell sua coca cola.
> ...


sentiamo vai Zingara racconta


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

fanno uno piu schifo dell altro...


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> fanno uno piu schifo dell altro...


Non farmi parlare...
però lei di più. A me intendo


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farmi parlare...
> però lei di più. A me intendo


perchè lui non potrà mai capire l'intimo legame che unisce due donne


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sentiamo vai Zingara racconta


Chi è zingara?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi è zingara?


tu chi altro, nei modi naturalmente


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farmi parlare...
> però lei di più. A me intendo


è una lotta dura...

certamente per il gradi di complicità che ho alcune donne, se venissi a scoprire una roba del genere...beh...dopo i trans Tebe, credo che al peggio non ci sia mai fine..........

non riesco a fare una gerarchia del dolore. te lo becchi e vaffanculo a tutti.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu chi altro, nei modi naturalmente


ecco, bravo, mettici un pezza e chiedi scusa per quella cagata di prima.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è una lotta dura...
> 
> certamente per il gradi di complicità che ho alcune donne, se venissi a scoprire una roba del genere...beh...dopo i trans Tebe, credo che al peggio non ci sia mai fine..........
> 
> non riesco a fare una gerarchia del dolore. te lo becchi e vaffanculo a tutti.


Ben detto! bisogna voltare pagina immediatamente è l 'unico sistema per non portarselo dietro a vita!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco, bravo, mettici un pezza e chiedi scusa per quella cagata di prima.


cioè?


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu chi altro, nei modi naturalmente


Sono molto offesa. nella vita mi chiamano Principessa per i miei modi gentili, il sorriso innocente e i flap flap.

Vedi' Non mi conosci. Non posso interagire con te se ti basi su alcuni preconcetti. Ti scuso però, perchè se qui da quanto...solo questo 3d?

Sul fatto che sono carampana hai ragione. Fine intuizione. Qui dentro ne è pieno guarda. Un geriatrico fottuto  che per broccolare devi organizzarti con l'ospedale vicino al motel, vista l'età media qui dentro. Almeno facciamo alzare le vendite di gel vaginale e viagra.
Qualcuno qui si è anche organizzato con il defibrillatore multi uso. Io non ancora ma ho una collezione di cateteri.
Adoro certi giochetti sado maso.

Dai non fare il timido...vai a leggerti il blog...c'è anche gente interessante...uomini intendo, non ti prendiamo per gay giuro se è questo il tuo timore da etero.
Tranquillo.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ben detto! bisogna voltare pagina immediatamente è l 'unico sistema per non portarselo dietro a vita!




si, ma per voltare pagina, non è cosi automatico, PER NESSUNO!!!


qui tanti, si riempiono la bocca con gli stessi consigli che hai dato tu, e sono gli stessi, che QUI DENTRO, per scaramucce tra utenti, l hanno menata fino allo sfinimento, scrivendone di ogni, liberando una tale violenza che nemmno voglio immaginare nel REALE, quanto di quel controllo che vanno evocando AGLI ALTRI, potrebbero esercitare su LORO STESSI.


quindi per me caro NR, con tutte le buone intenzioni che hanno le tue parole, per me le chiacchere stanno a ZERO.

sino a quando uno non prova a mangiare la stessa cacca, non ci sono consigli che tengano, seppur dati con le migliori intenzioni.

e poi, per dirla tutta, guarisce piu un ascolto attivo e partecipativo come quello di Tebe, perchè ci si sente meno SOLI, che mille parole di buon senso, che sicuramente con la ragione approviamo, ma non aiutano affatto. almeno a me ..non hanno aiutato nemmeno un poco, e ripeto, pur con le migliori intenzioni tue e di chi la pensa come te.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cioè?


uso della parola_ tardona_


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è una lotta dura...
> 
> certamente per il gradi di complicità che ho alcune donne, se venissi a scoprire una roba del genere...beh...dopo i trans Tebe, credo che al peggio non ci sia mai fine..........
> 
> *non riesco a fare una gerarchia del dolore. te lo becchi e vaffanculo a tutti.*


*
*
Certo hai ragione. Poi ognuno di noi sopporta e accetta in maniera diversa.
Come dice Minerva, ho un idea talebana della fedeltà E quella che mi aspetto dalle amiche non me l'aspetto dai miei compagni a prescindere.
Ma da un amica si.

Poi hai ragione.
Se penso di beccare Mattia con un trans...non lo so. 
Con una escort niente fastidio. Con un trans dovrei trovarmici.


O no...no...spero proprio di no....

Mi aiuti con il tacco 12 Chanel?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono molto offesa. nella vita mi chiamano Principessa per i miei modi gentili, il sorriso innocente e i flap flap.
> 
> Vedi' Non mi conosci. Non posso interagire con te se ti basi su alcuni preconcetti. Ti scuso però, perchè se qui da quanto...solo questo 3d?
> 
> ...






Principessa... che simpatica che sei, se non esistessi bisognerebbe inventarti...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> Certo hai ragione. Poi ognuno di noi sopporta e accetta in maniera diversa.
> Come dice Minerva, ho un idea talebana della fedeltà E quella che mi aspetto dalle amiche non me l'aspetto dai miei compagni a prescindere.
> Ma da un amica si.
> ...


usato come sfintere anale?


----------



## Fabry (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, ma per voltare pagina, non è cosi automatico, PER NESSUNO!!!
> 
> 
> qui tanti, si riempiono la bocca con gli stessi consigli che hai dato tu, e sono gli stessi, che QUI DENTRO, per scaramucce tra utenti, l hanno menata fino allo sfinimento, scrivendone di ogni, liberando una tale violenza che nemmno voglio immaginare nel REALE, quanto di quel controllo che vanno evocando AGLI ALTRI, potrebbero esercitare su LORO STESSI.
> ...


Minchia se sei ferita micio...

p.s. aho sei peggio della primula rossa, per riconescerti ce vole holmes....


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Minchia se sei ferita micio...
> 
> p.s. aho sei peggio della primula rossa, per riconescerti ce vole holmes....


tesoro.eccolo qui ....ma lo sai che sono entrata con sto cz di nik perchè ero distrutta e mi vergognavo?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> uso della parola_ tardona_


Non è un offesa,
sefinizione e significato del termine tardona: donna di età già avanzata che si atteggia e veste da giovane.
Sembra il suo ritratto non trovi 

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Principessa... che simpatica che sei, se non esistessi bisognerebbe inventarti...


Ops...mi hai fatto il solletico con la tua linguetta biforcuta ed è schizzata pure una goccia di veleno sul monitor...


















Era veleno, VERO?
O ti stavi toccando leggendomi?


----------



## Fabry (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tesoro.eccolo qui ....ma lo sai che sono entrata con sto cz di nik perchè ero distrutta e mi vergognavo?


E di che, sei una bella persona è un piacere rileggerti...altri si dovrebbero vergognare...

Scusa Circe per o.t.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è un offesa,
> sefinizione e significato del termine tardona: donna di età già avanzata che si atteggia e veste da giovane.
> Sembra il suo ritratto non trovi
> 
> Maurizio



Maurizio, si sceglie quel termine per colpire una donna, e lo sai.  



no, non mi sembra affatto il suo ritratto, lei potrebbe mentire sulla sua età, e invece te la sbatte in faccia come è giusto che sia, senza paura e senza timore . é la fierezza che mi piace di lei, sebbene caratterialmente non saprei reagire come fa lei , sono diversa, ma mi piace proprio per questo. la sua esuberanza è totale. anche nelle reazioni, che magari non si condividono, ma sono sincere.e questo mi piace.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops...mi hai fatto il solletico con la tua linguetta biforcuta ed è schizzata pure una goccia di veleno sul monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sei tremenda. li conosci bene...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops...mi hai fatto il solletico con la tua linguetta biforcuta ed è schizzata pure una goccia di veleno sul monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono signore  di una certa età che hanno una classe infinita, il loro fascino domina il tempo, al contrario altre come te che si atteggiano e vestono da giovane  credendosi  sexi eterne, mentre in realtà non lo sono state mai nemmeno da giovani.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> E di che, sei una bella persona è un piacere rileggerti...altri si dovrebbero vergognare...
> 
> Scusa Circe per o.t.




bon. fidanziamoci e punto.:mrgreen:

dopo tutti sti anni...


circe scusa l ot.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei tremenda. li conosci bene...


Ho cominciato a studiarli tardi, ma mi sono rifatta dopo.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sono signore  di una certa età che hanno una classe infinita, il loro fascino domina il tempo, al contrario altre come te che si atteggiano e vestono da giovane  credendosi  sexi eterne, mentre in realtà non lo sono state mai nemmeno da giovani.


Scusa, solo per capire...quanti anni credi  io abbia?


----------



## Fabry (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bon. fidanziamoci e punto.:mrgreen:
> 
> dopo tutti sti anni...
> 
> ...



Mica male come idea....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho cominciato a studiarli tardi, ma mi sono rifatta dopo.
> 
> :mrgreen:


rifatta è un aggettivo appropriato, che uso limitativo usarlo solo per il pane.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mica male come idea....


arty:è fatta.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa, solo per capire...quanti anni credi  io abbia?


da quello che emerge nei tuoi racconti, dovresti essere nata dal 1956 al 1959 quindi over 50


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> rifatta è un aggettivo appropriato, che uso limitativo usarlo solo per il pane.



dille una cosa gentile ora. suvvia..:santarellina:


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> rifatta è un aggettivo appropriato, che uso limitativo usarlo solo per il pane.


ma io infatti intendo rifatta a tutto tondo. 
Il seno nuovo è la cosa migliore che il chirurgo mi ha fatto. Ho una terza abbondante che fa luce.
Col deambulatore mi da un pò fastidio in effetti, però...


----------



## Fabry (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> arty:è fatta.


:cincin:


----------



## ferita (24 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


La prima voce (quella che strillava di più) dice: "lascialo, è uno stronzo, ti ha imbrogliata per anni, ti ha tradita mentre tu ti dedicavi alla famiglia, forse con quella ancora continua, tanto non ti fiderai mai più di lui, che ci stai a fare con uno così? Un bel calcio in culo, buttalo fuori casa e liberatene per sempre, ecc. ecc..."
La seconda voce (quella che - forse - adesso sta prendendo il sopravvento), invece dice: "ha preso una sbandata, può succedere...ma ha scelto te, non vedi come ti ama? Non vedi che ti sta addosso e ha paura? Non ti accorgi che ti vuole bene e che ti desidera? Pensi che sarebbe rimasto non ti avesse amato? Guardalo: fa tenerezza, è pentito, si vergogna, non sa più cosa fare per riconquistarti, perdonalo. Ricomincia a fidarti, avete costruito tanto insieme, perchè vuoi distruggere tutto? ecc. ecc."

Ecco, a volte prevale una, a volte l'altra....la prima che urlava adesso non ha più tanta voce e l'altra se ne sta approfittando per farsi sentire :smile:...insomma convivo con due pensieri diversi e contrari e non c'è niente di diabolico, ma è solo un'autodifesa, un modo per metabolizzare e superare il tradimento.

Nessuno sa come andrà a finire però ce la sto mettendo tutta per cacciare via dalla mia testa la prima voce e spero tanto di farcela, sempre che lui sia davvero ciò che descrive la seconda voce...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La prima voce (quella che strillava di più) dice: "lascialo, è uno stronzo, ti ha imbrogliata per anni, ti ha tradita mentre tu ti dedicavi alla famiglia, forse con quella ancora continua, tanto non ti fiderai mai più di lui, che ci stai a fare con uno così? Un bel calcio in culo, buttalo fuori casa e liberatene per sempre, ecc. ecc..."
> La seconda voce (quella che - forse - adesso sta prendendo il sopravvento), invece dice: "ha preso una sbandata, può succedere...ma ha scelto te, non vedi come ti ama? Non vedi che ti sta addosso e ha paura? Non ti accorgi che ti vuole bene e che ti desidera? Pensi che sarebbe rimasto non ti avesse amato? Guardalo: fa tenerezza, è pentito, si vergogna, non sa più cosa fare per riconquistarti, perdonalo. Ricomincia a fidarti, avete costruito tanto insieme, perchè vuoi distruggere tutto? ecc. ecc."
> 
> Ecco, a volte prevale una, a volte l'altra....la prima che urlava adesso non ha più tanta voce e l'altra se ne sta approfittando per farsi sentire :smile:...insomma convivo con due pensieri diversi e contrari e non c'è niente di diabolico, ma è solo un'autodifesa, un modo per metabolizzare e superare il tradimento.
> ...


ferita,ma tuo marito si è dato da fare per riconquistarti o fa il mollusco?


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da quello che emerge nei tuoi racconti, dovresti essere nata dal 1956 al 1959 quindi over 50


Quindi leggi già il blog...

Ho una scrittura così blasè?

Ribadisco.
Sei veramente un fine conoscitore dell animo umano.


*CIRCE NON ASCOLTARE  QUELLO CHE DICE!
SI LAVA LA FACCIA ANCORA CON IL TOPEXAN QUESTO!


*


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io infatti intendo rifatta a tutto tondo.
> Il seno nuovo è la cosa migliore che il chirurgo mi ha fatto. Ho una terza abbondante che fa luce.
> Col deambulatore mi da un pò fastidio in effetti, però...


Una donna con il seno rifatto è paragonabile ad un uomo con il pene finto, illusione da ambo le parti di migliorarsi.


----------



## ferita (24 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ferita,ma tuo marito si è dato da fare per riconquistarti o fa il mollusco?


Si sta dando da fare...ma io ho difficoltà a fidarmi.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi leggi già il blog...
> 
> Ho una scrittura così blasè?
> 
> ...


dai spara sentiamo quanti anni hai, ma non esagerare già fa molto caldo.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dai spara sentiamo quanti anni hai, ma non esagerare già fa molto caldo.


Lo ha scritto sul blog quanti anni ha.


Comunque non ho capito un tubo, se non che mi è stato dato della tardona viagra-dipendente...:incazzato:
...e non ho nemmeno compiuto 30 anni...


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> allora...intanto me lo aveva confessato lui e non lei. Però non ero ancora in embolo..ho chiesto al toy di non dire nulla e ho fatto la domanda diretta a lei una sera che eravamo andate a cena fuori.
> -Ti sei scopata toy?- (lo so...sono sempre diplomatica)
> ...


Che stronza!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo ha scritto sul blog quanti anni ha.
> 
> 
> Comunque non ho capito un tubo, se non che mi è stato dato della tardona viagra-dipendente...:incazzato:
> ...e non ho nemmeno compiuto 30 anni...


allora non avrà problemi a riscriverlo, siccome parlava di fumetti porno,  se non erro sono tipici degli anni 60/70 almeno che non li leggesse in culla i conti tornano, a te  invece chi ti ha dato della tardona ?


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora non avrà problemi a riscriverlo, siccome parlava di* fumetti porno,  se non erro sono tipici degli anni 60/70 *almeno che non li leggesse in culla i conti tornano, a te  invece chi ti ha dato della tardona ?


Ma quelli li puoi trovare in casa... Non sono un indicatore affidabile dell'età di una persona
Ma poi, perché chiedere l'età ?


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora non avrà problemi a riscriverlo, siccome parlava di fumetti porno,  se non erro sono tipici degli anni 60/70 almeno che non li leggesse in culla i conti tornano, a te  invece chi ti ha dato della tardona ?


Non lo so chi me lo ha dato della tardona, ho letto qualche parola qua e la. Non farci caso a me, io sono un po' svampita... 

Comunque no, i fumetti (manga, manhwa, ecc) porno, detti hentai sono attualissimi, se ne producono ancora di tutti i tipi. Vuoi che ti posti qualcosa?
Son carini sai?


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

Io per esempio, che di anni ne ho 31 appena compiuti, stavo pensando seriamente di farmi una collezione ben fatta di fumetti porno d'autore :sonar:... cè da dire che in Italia non ci siamo fatti mancar niente sotto questo punto di vista, abbiamo fatto scuola.
Mi manca lo spazio per questa collezione,  ma non demordo: la rimando solamente


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma quelli li puoi trovare in casa... Non sono un indicatore affidabile dell'età di una persona
> Ma poi, perché chiedere l'età ?


La domanda è stata fatta al contrario, non sono stato io a chiedere l 'età non mi interessa, riguardo i fumetti, trovati per caso o acquistati il risultato non cambia gli anni sono quelli.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2012)

*Migliori amiche!*

Mi rivolgo a voi tradinaute...
Ocio eh? Donne sono io che vi parlo: il conte in persona.

Detto ciò...
Sono confuso.

Ora vi elenco le situazioni vissute migliore amica.
A) Ci sono due amiche: entrambe senza ragazzo.
Io mi innamoro di una e le faccio: punypuny e lei risponde flap flap.
Bon la sua amica ha avviato una lotta senza quartieri per sputanarmi ai suoi occhi.

B) Lei mi presenta la sua migliore amica.
La sera dopo ohi, mai ricevuto una corte così provocante, per scoprire con mio sommo disdoro, che le due si dicevano tutto...per cui mi trovai con una...che mi sussurava all'orecchio...Guarda che io so quanto ti piacciono certe paroline in certi momenti...
Sulla situazione B, non sapevo come fare, cioè mi sentivo provocato a darglielo: per mostrarglielo e farglielo conoscere perchè poi avessero vieppiù argomento di conversazione.

Mi pare che tra adolescenti sia un classico che la migliore amica te porta via el moroso eh?
O mi sbaglio?

Per evitare CASINI.
IO, da che mi sono sposato e ho avuto certe situazioni dalle rispettive testimoni di nozze...non voglio nemmeno conoscere le amiche di mia moglie.
Casomai ho avuto dei pasticci, perchè mia moglie ha conosciuto delle donne che in passato hanno avuto affari con me...e sono ste qua...porco cazzo che le dicono tante cose su di me no? Ma saranno stronze io dico eh?

Poi ne ha una adesso con cui esce spesso e ogni volta, lei cerca di invitare pure me...
Allora mia moglie fa...
Vieni anche tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....( con il tono di voce moglioso, che in maritoso si traduce...in: Vedi di rispondermi di no e seccamente altrimenti ti pianto il muso)....E io le rispondo ridendo: No sai non vengo, non vorrei che il mio tipico egocentrismo facesse in modo che io catalizzi tutte le attenzioni della tua amica su di me...

Ma quando lei dice...Con altro tono moglioso: Ma non mi hai mai detto che 25 anni fa....( e nella mia testa si traduce...speriamo che quell'altra non sia ancora incazzata da quella vvolta che l'ho cacciata su un pianale di un motocarro e l'ho portata in giro a contetrophy no? O speriamo che non si ricordi più di quella volta che l'ho trascinata in un campo con la scusa di vedere le stelle no?)....E sono agitato perchè mi dico...ma porc...porc...porcc...il passato non mi abbandona mai...


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La domanda è stata fatta al contrario, non sono stato io a chiedere l 'età non mi interessa, riguardo i fumetti, trovati per caso o acquistati il risultato non cambia *gli anni sono quelli.*


Forse allora non stiamo parlando della stessa cosa...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non lo so chi me lo ha dato della tardona, ho letto qualche parola qua e la. Non farci caso a me, io sono un po' svampita...
> 
> Comunque no, i fumetti (manga, manhwa, ecc) porno, detti hentai sono attualissimi, se ne producono ancora di tutti i tipi. Vuoi che ti posti qualcosa?
> Son carini sai?


Infatti molto svampita, si parlava di fumetti vecchi di molti anni fa non di quelli recenti di cui parli tu, metti un baseball (cappello con visiera, meglio evitare ancora equivoci) in testa, il sole è pericoloso in questi giorni.


----------



## Leda (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti molto svampita, si parlava di fumetti vecchi di molti anni fa non di quelli recenti di cui parli tu, metti un baseball (cappello con visiera, meglio evitare ancora equivoci) in testa, il sole è pericoloso in questi giorni.


Senti un po', ce l'hai fatto a fette, eh.
Questo è un forum e ci sono regole di buona educazione di cui dovresti essere al corrente.
Hai detto la tua opinione in merito al caso dell'utente che ha aperto il thread? Bene. Altri hanno detto la loro. Funziona così. Nessuno pretende di avere ragione; si forniscono spunti di riflessione basati su angolazioni differenti dalle quali si osserva il problema. 
In ogni caso, per essere uno che predica l'indifferenza ai torti subiti dimostri un livore insensato.
Datti una calmata. Hai stufato.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti molto svampita, si parlava di fumetti vecchi di molti anni fa non di quelli recenti di cui parli tu, metti un baseball (cappello con visiera, meglio evitare ancora equivoci) in testa, il sole è pericoloso in questi giorni.


Beh, almeno a me il colpo di caldo passa...a te non passa mica...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Senti un po', ce l'hai fatto a fette, eh.
> Questo è un forum e ci sono regole di buona educazione di cui dovresti essere al corrente.
> Hai detto la tua opinione in merito al caso dell'utente che ha aperto il thread? Bene. Altri hanno detto la loro. Funziona così. Nessuno pretende di avere ragione; si forniscono spunti di riflessione basati su angolazioni differenti dalle quali si osserva il problema.
> In ogni caso, per essere uno che predica l'indifferenza ai torti subiti dimostri un livore insensato.
> Datti una calmata. Hai stufato.


Non ho preteso di avere ragione, ho dato solo il mio punto di vista tutto qui, al contrario non mi sembra di essere diseducato nel rispondere alle domande che mi vengono rivolte, forse hai ragione dovrei ignorarle, senza dare risposte ne spiegazioni.
Ops  ho sbagliato ancora una volta rispondendoti.


----------



## Leda (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho preteso di avere ragione, ho dato solo il mio punto di vista tutto qui, al contrario non mi sembra di essere diseducato nel rispondere alle domande che mi vengono rivolte, forse hai ragione dovrei ignorarle, senza dare risposte ne spiegazioni.
> Ops ho sbagliato ancora una volta rispondendoti.


No, non hai sbagliato a rispondermi. Sei stato cortese e non aggressivo.
Penso che all'autrice del thread siano più d'aiuto le nostre risposte in tema, che non le schermaglie tra utenti, ti pare?


----------



## Circe off line (24 Giugno 2012)

Ragazzi grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte....vi leggo a tratti dal telefono e non posso partecipare bene alla discussione, ma ognuno di voi a proprio modo mi ha dato qualche spunto di riflessione.....purtroppo cado ogni tanto in giornate no, in cui vengono a galla nella mia mente dettagli di vita comune (con lui e con lei) e ciò mi distrugge. Abbiamo vissuto anni e anni insieme e praticamente lei c'è in tutti i miei ricordi da vent'anni a questa parte. Una cosa non mi spiego peró.....come può accadere tra due amici che si conoscono da vent'anni di diventare amanti? Mi sa di ripiego e non di amore. Almeno io non credo che mi innamorerei di un amico di cui conosco già tutti i pregi e i difetti. E mio marito ne ha parecchi. E pure lei...non era certo il tipo di donna che piaceva a lui. Di che si sono nutriti questi anni solo di sesso? Non so, è che io l'amore lo vedo in altro modo....e per sesso non andrei mai con uno che mi sta sul ca@@o....


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dai spara sentiamo quanti anni hai, ma non esagerare già fa molto caldo.


Qualsiasi età ora ti dica tu non ci credi quindi.
Ne ho 72.

E chiudo


----------



## Circe (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualsiasi età ora ti dica tu non ci credi quindi.
> Ne ho 72.
> 
> E chiudo


Tebe è la prima volta che qualcuno ti da sui nervi seriamente


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualsiasi età ora ti dica tu non ci credi quindi.
> *Ne ho 72.*
> 
> E chiudo



Allora mi hai mentito!
Sporca traditrice! :carneval:


----------



## Tebina (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Tebe è la prima volta che qualcuno ti da sui nervi seriamente


Si, hai ragione. Mi ha dato sui nervi ma non per la tardona o altro che ha detto che non ricordo nemmeno ma..

Non sono certo la persona giusta per fare appunti agli altri sul modo di porsi, considerati i miei di modi però leggendoti, arrivando qui si capisce dalla prima riga che eri in embolo anche per chi non ti ha mai letta.

Ora...lo sfogo scritto nel post tradimento è non solo utile ma basilare. Perchè anche se hai mille persone fuori con cui puoi parlare non è mai come entrare in forum dove davvero i punti di vista sono molteplici.

Maurizio lo splendido, che avrà si e no otto anni mentali, l'ho percepito entrare qui da te a gamba tesa, dicendoti esattamente le cose che non andavano dette in quel momento che anche uno dei gatti di Mattia ci sarebbe arrivato.

Le persone che non provano, che non si fermano a mettersi in gioco, i duri e puri di sta minkia ( e scusa ma mi innervosisco) con i loro discorsi pindarici sull'andare oltre e tutto il repertorio, mi irritano.
E mi irritano ancora di più quando davanti ad una persona che sta annaspando nella merda, con il cuore spaccato, con la nebbia in testa perchè tutto quello che è successo cambia il maledetto dna, fanno gli splendidi elargendo puttanate a manetta SENZA ASCOLTARE L-ALTRO, perche non automatico per niente ragionare subito con la parte razionale, sarebbe anche un non affrontare sul serio non crogiolarsi (per modo di dire) nel dolore e nei pensieri spaletter o cattivi o di venditta.

Sei umana. Non solo sei stata ferita ma ti hanno liposucchiato il cuore e hai ragione ad avere istinti di vendetta. Perchè sono umani e naturali.
Fa assolutamente parte dell' elaborazione del lutto e difficilmente verrebbero messi in pratica perchè la differenza fra quelle che vanno sui giornali per avere magari acidificato il pipino del marito e te, credo sia abissale.

Io sublimavo con i racconti splatter, ma splatter pesanti.
Uno me lo hanno pubblicato anche cartaceo...e mattia l'ha letto.
E' sbiancato.

Quindi...per inciso, credo sa evidente a tutti che non ho mai mai sputato nel piatto di Mattia o fatto qualsiasi altra schifezza, ma non posso negare di averci pensato. (quello lo faceva la mia mammina adorata)

Ecco...mi è partita la logorroicità...

Riassumendo.
maurizio mi ha dato in testa perchè ogni sua parola in questo 3d non solo era fuori luogo, ma presuntuosa e irriverente verso il tuo dolore che io  sento urlare dallo schermo con rabbia, anche quando ironeggi.

ma vedo anche che fai dei passi avanti da quando sei qui. Ti ricordi il nostro primo incontro? flap flap

Circe sfogati qui dentro. Ma non ascoltare o leggere gentucola come maurizio che nulla sa e nulla vede perchè fa solo irritare e non aggiunge niente.

Ecco perch[ mi sono irritata.

Non ci posso fare niente.
La cretinaggine vera reiterata non la reggo.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione. Mi ha dato sui nervi ma non per la tardona o altro che ha detto che non ricordo nemmeno ma..
> 
> Non sono certo la persona giusta per fare appunti agli altri sul modo di porsi, considerati i miei di modi però leggendoti, arrivando qui si capisce dalla prima riga che eri in embolo anche per chi non ti ha mai letta.
> 
> ...





prima o poi ci passano anche loro....non me la prenderei più di tanto...
e magari quando accadrà si registreranno per bene con il loro nome.....

al tuo discorso manca il finale..

POSSO??

EH VAFFANCULO VA'...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualsiasi età ora ti dica tu non ci credi quindi.
> Ne ho 72.
> 
> E chiudo


Starda...starda...mi avevi detto che ne avevi 52...e mi hai perfino dato un calcio nei coglioni perchè ti ho detto...ma casso come li pèorti male eh? Sembri na vecia de settanta anni:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Ne hai 72  e millanti di averne 52...

Visto? TUTTE BUGIARDE


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> prima o poi ci passano anche loro....non me la prenderei più di tanto...
> e magari quando accadrà si registreranno per bene con il loro nome.....
> 
> al tuo discorso manca il finale..
> ...


Già e hai voglia di dirlo eh?
Arriva sta qua e mi fai sei un duro te eh?
E io...
Sbagliato: sono un bimbominkia no?


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Che poi, se andiamo ad analizzare la percentuale di coloro che commettono atti violenti per _vendette_ sentimentali, sono nella stragrande maggioranza uomini e NON donne.


dato oggettivo, al di là delle varie considerazioni del nostro NR a gamba tesa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Che poi, se andiamo ad analizzare la percentuale di coloro che commettono atti violenti per _vendette_ sentimentali, sono nella stragrande maggioranza uomini e NON donne.
> 
> 
> dato oggettivo, al di là delle varie considerazioni del nostro NR a gamba tesa.


Beh si hai ragione...
Ma la donna si vendica in maniera differente eh?
A noi la natura ha dato la forza bruta: a voi la perfidia.
Una lingua di una donna sa ferire un uomo molto a fondo.

Poi dicono che le donne quando si menano tra loro siano ridicole...

Ed è uno dei miei sogni più inconfessabili eh?
Visione:
Io là seduto al bar con una birra e davanti a me due che si azzuffano per me...ah grandio...che botta di autostima che avrei eh?

Poi arriva la terza...con cui me ne vado no?

Invece se io innescassi questa macchina cosa capita?
Che me ne trovo 3 contro coalizzate contro di me...
E allora eccomi là dietro il tavolino del bar...
Ecco che mi tolgo la cinghia...
A cuccia bestiacce...a cuccia....ste maledette tigri...a cuccia bestiacce...


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si hai ragione...
> Ma la donna si vendica in maniera differente eh?
> A noi la natura ha dato la forza bruta: a voi la perfidia.
> Una lingua di una donna sa ferire un uomo molto a fondo.
> ...


lo so 

anzi, credo che ce lo sappiamo tutte


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

*conte*

che poi quale perfidia...

l unica cosa capace di colpirvi sono le eventuali considerazioni che potrebbero mettere in discussione la vostra virilità, del resto ...di tutto il resto...vi sciacquate abbondantemente:mexican:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Che poi, se andiamo ad analizzare la percentuale di coloro che commettono atti violenti per _vendette_ sentimentali, sono nella stragrande maggioranza uomini e NON donne.
> 
> 
> dato oggettivo, al di là delle varie considerazioni del nostro NR a gamba tesa.



che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
eddai su...

porgi l'altra guangia????col cazzo...
eh!!!!


sapete invece cosa ho fatto e continuo a fare io???
non lo tradisco...
ma do segnali chiari che qualcsa stia accadendo...

compro biamncheria intima senza fargliela vedere...(esagero pure)poi me la scopre indosso...è nuova??? si ti piace???(prima ogni pacchetto che entrava in casa glielo facevo vedere...)
idem con abiti pantaloni e vestiario insomma..

non portavo le gonne nemmeno sotto minaccia...le odio..
adesso le porto..non tutti i giorni,ma sto imparando a sopportare la cosa...del resto ho delle belle gambe perchè coprirle...

prima di tornare a casa faccio un giro in macchina se so che lui è a casa...ritardo 20 min...

stacco la suoneria del cell, o lo spengo...lo nascondo..prima era sempre tra le palle...
l'altra sera lo cercava....

esco per ogni cazzata...toh manca il latte...vado io tieni tu la bambina altrimenti mi fa impazzire...
il super è vicino casa...impiego 40 minuti per una busta di latte...se chiede?? scuse banale:ho incontrato un amica mi sono messa a chiacchierare...

ci sono settimane che lo faccio,settimane in cui tutto normale...

e lui chiede chiede chiede...
e io godo godo godo...

ma non faccio nulla di male...non scopo e non mi vedo con nessuno...ma i segnali sono quelli..all'inizio non capiva...

che bello quando di nascosto vedo che fruga...e certo è troppo orgoglioso per chiedere....ma non trova nulla...ma a lui resta il dubbio

adesso ditemi che sono una stronza per questo...o che non si fa...


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
> dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
> ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
> eddai su...
> ...


stronza? Annu, ma fai bene! su tutti i fronti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
> dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
> ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
> eddai su...
> ...


Sulla graticola, come San Lorenzo. Oh come mai usi quella biancheria per andare al lavoro? Non stai scomoda? Noooo (flap flap) è così fresca...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......




Continuo a dire di lascire stare le vendette...
Io sono del parere che il tempo farà pagare tutto e li c'è molta più soddisfazione ...:smile:


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
> dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
> ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
> eddai su...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Grandeeee!!!!! :up::up:


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sulla graticola, come San Lorenzo. Oh come mai usi quella biancheria per andare al lavoro? Non stai scomoda? Noooo (flap flap) è così fresca...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sulla graticola, come San Lorenzo. Oh come mai usi quella biancheria per andare al lavoro? Non stai scomoda? Noooo (flap flap) è così fresca...



sono stata sempre amante della biancheria intima particolare...la adoro...
ma certo non stavo li a comprarla spesso....e quando lo facevo la indossavo e gliela facevo vedere subito...
adesso no..la conservo...la indosso..magari tornando da lavoro mi cambio davanti a lui...con tranquillità...
è nuova???si..tesoro ti piace???

pensavo che è da un po che non faccio nuovi acquisti...oggi pomeriggio magari...


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
> dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
> ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
> eddai su...
> ...


si fa, si fa.ottimo annuccia
è comunque una tecnica d'intrigo: occhio che non sono scontata
vai avanti con l'approvazione della maestra tardona :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono stata sempre amante della biancheria intima particolare...la adoro...
> ma certo non stavo li a comprarla spesso....e quando lo facevo la indossavo e gliela facevo vedere subito...
> adesso no..la conservo...la indosso..magari tornando da lavoro mi cambio davanti a lui...con tranquillità...
> è nuova???si..tesoro ti piace???
> ...


anche io... sono 3 settimane che non mi prendo nulla... e con l'abbronzatura servono nuovi colori.


----------



## Tebina (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
> dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
> ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
> eddai su...
> ...


Oddio Annuccia lo facevo anche io!
Senza la b8ianchiera intima però, non sarei stata credibile ma mi facevo portare fuori a cena, o fare shopping per librerie, o qualsiasi cosa  da amici compiacenti  di cui sapevo lui essere geloso (quindi tutti i miei amici, gay compresi)

Una sera l'ho beccato a seguirmi mentre andavo in una discoteca (gay)...è stata la serata in cui per la prima volta ho riso della situazione.

Immagina.
Discoteca gay. Io dentro tutta brillantinata a fare qualsiasi cosa (compreso cubo con cubista compiacente), mattia e il suo amico segugio a nascondersi tra boa di struzzo e pailettes. (per inciso. Anche un cieco li avrebbe visti. La loro eterosità era un faro nella notte senza luna).

Insomma....BRAVA ANNUCCIA!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione. Mi ha dato sui nervi ma non per la tardona o altro che ha detto che non ricordo nemmeno ma..
> 
> Non sono certo la persona giusta per fare appunti agli altri sul modo di porsi, considerati i miei di modi però leggendoti, arrivando qui si capisce dalla prima riga che eri in embolo anche per chi non ti ha mai letta.
> 
> ...



Cavolo non devi averci dormito e questo un pò mi dispiace mia cara 52enne zingara dentro.
Certo può accadere anche a me, di sicuro non perderò la mia dignità in stupide vendette  o falsi perdoni, che celando trame di vendetta, mi dispiace non riuscerei ad abbassarmi a tanto, per quanto possa essere dura e spiacevole la situazione, sarà peggio  portarmela dietro tutta la vita con menate o pensieri autolesionisti, volterei subito pagina.


ciao,ciao Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Continuo a dire di lascire stare le vendette...
> Io sono del parere che il tempo farà pagare tutto e li c'è molta più soddisfazione ...:smile:



Ciao Luna, io fino a oggi non mi sono ancora mai vendicata, almeno in parte perchè comunque che gran persona è, l'ho scritto, pur senza fare nomi, nel suo sito....e tutti hanno capito chi era! Come dire, ogni riferimento era volutamente casuale! 

Però a oggi resta la rabbia e ci sono momenti in cui mi assale la voglia di vendicarmi.
Io lo spero davvero di cuore che il tempo farà pagare a queste persone tutto....lo spero davvero!!! 
Un abbraccio!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Oddio Annuccia lo facevo anche io!
> Senza la b8ianchiera intima però, non sarei stata credibile ma mi facevo portare fuori a cena, o fare shopping per librerie, o qualsiasi cosa da amici compiacenti di cui sapevo lui essere geloso (quindi tutti i miei amici, gay compresi)
> 
> Una sera l'ho beccato a seguirmi mentre andavo in una discoteca (gay)...è stata la serata in cui per la prima volta ho riso della situazione.
> ...



alle volte piglia il tel di nascosto(lui queste cose non le fa eh....mai fatte)
ma io me ne accorgo sempre...faccio finta di nulla....
l'altra volta una mia amica mi chiamò da un altro numero(della sorella-pura verità)
naturalmente restò memorizzato tra le chiamate in entrata...
lui chiamòDAL MIO TEL quel numero(non era nel suo orizzonte conoscitivo)
quel numero non rispose....(non so perchè)
io non mi sono accorta..
dopo un po squilla il mio tel..mi appare questo numero...lui sio fiordò accanto a me(figurati)
risposi..era la sorella della mia amiche...anna dimmi,non ho sentito la tua telefonata prima,scusa non ho potuto rispondere..ecc ecc...
boh...sara partita la chiamata per caso questo telefono è pazzo dissi ad alta voce..
riattaccai e continuai a tagliare le patate...
lui si dileguò...

orgasmo mentale lo chiamo...


----------



## circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione. Mi ha dato sui nervi ma non per la tardona o altro che ha detto che non ricordo nemmeno ma..
> 
> Non sono certo la persona giusta per fare appunti agli altri sul modo di porsi, considerati i miei di modi però leggendoti, arrivando qui si capisce dalla prima riga che eri in embolo anche per chi non ti ha mai letta.
> 
> ...


Tebe, la tua ironia sulle vendette mi ha fatto tornare il sorriso, come mi succede quando leggo alcune cavolate del conte. La comprensione di Annuccia mi conforta perchè vedo che praticamente provo le stesse cose che ha provato lei e non mi sento un'aliena.....in questo forum ho i miei momenti positivi e quelli negativi, tutti contribuiscono al mio percorso....sta tranquilla io ti avevo capita....;-)


----------



## circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che poi scusa..la cosa che mi rabbia è questa..
> dico no alla vendetta quella dure...per carità
> ma è normale pensare o commettere piccoli genti vendicativi nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto scoprire l'inferno...
> eddai su...
> ...


e' quello che volevo dire io quando ho aperto la discussione....infatti ho scritto : " Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi??"

non ho scritto VOGLIO SCOPARMI UN ALTRO X VENDICARMI o VOGLIO DIVENTARE LA BOBBIT!!!
ma spesso si perde di vista il senso di quello che è scritto e si va per altre strade.....fai bene a comportarti cosi, prendero' spunto dalle tue astuzie ;-)


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alle volte piglia il tel di nascosto(lui queste cose non le fa eh....mai fatte)
> ma io me ne accorgo sempre...faccio finta di nulla....
> l'altra volta una mia amica mi chiamò da un altro numero(della sorella-pura verità)
> naturalmente restò memorizzato tra le chiamate in entrata...
> ...


Annuccia fai bene, se ti va
tu marito all'inizio rimarrà un po' spiazzato, poi si "abituerà" ad esserlo!:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Continuo a dire di lascire stare le vendette...
> Io sono del parere che il tempo farà pagare tutto e li c'è molta più soddisfazione ...:smile:



Finalmente una persona saggia.

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> Tebe, la tua ironia sulle vendette mi ha fatto tornare il sorriso, come mi succede quando leggo alcune cavolate del conte. La comprensione di Annuccia mi conforta perchè vedo che praticamente provo le stesse cose che ha provato lei e non mi sento un'aliena.....in questo forum ho i miei momenti positivi e quelli negativi, tutti contribuiscono al mio percorso....sta tranquilla io ti avevo capita....;-)




circe???mi senti???

dai su
alla caricaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

passerà....


----------



## circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> circe???mi senti???
> 
> dai su
> alla caricaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


speriamoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente una persona saggia.
> 
> Maurizio


se vuoi dire che la vendetta in generale è sterile  e che porti via energia per altre cose hai tutta la mia approvazione...però non c'è mica bisogno di offendere per affermare questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai insospettita del fatto che ti portasse a casa dai suoi e NON in casa propria?
> 
> 
> scommetto che ci hai pensato e non ti sei data ascolto.



No, perchè lo ritenevo un ragazzo single, che viveva con i suoi...poi avevamo all'epoca 27 e 28 anni, quindi la cosa all'inizio non mi insospettiva.
Le cose che mi insospettivano sono state tante altre. Soprattutto che ci fosse un'altra e ogni santo giorno, credimi, ho chiesto spiegazioni e chiarimenti, senza averne.
Lui come il tuo, mi accusava di essere pesante, che non si legava, perchè litigavamo sempre, perchè io ero così o colà...
Ho avuto tanti sospetti e a volte anche io li facevo tacere per quieto vivere, perchè mi ero convinta di essere io ad allontanarlo da me!

Poi mi sono svegliata!

Però mi immedesimo purtroppo in tante storie che leggo qui, nel ruolo dell'altra e non mi sento colpevole!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi dire che la vendetta in generale è sterile e che porti via energia per altre cose hai tutta la mia approvazione...però non c'è mica bisogno di offendere per affermare questo.


ma qui non si sta parlando ne di teste o altro mozzati,ne di minacce di morte....
e alla fine ne di andare a scoparsi chicchessia per render pan per focaccia(anche se il pensiero è in circolo...ma è anche a bada)
sono reazioni scaturite da un senso di soffocamento,di una mano che ti stringe in gola..questo è almeno quello che ho provato e che ahimè continuo ogni tanto ancora a provare...ti manca il respiro....
sono innocenti segni di protesta forse....che durano per un po perchè dopo ti scanchi...
io personalmente abbellendomi e coccolandomi di più del solito non credo di far nulla di male...che poi lui si insospettisca sono cazzi suoi...non miei...ma ricordiamolo..quelli di mio marito alla fine sono sospetti...lui lo ha fatto davvero....c'è na bella e abbondante differenza....

poi ognuno ha il suo modo di reagire..
ma siamo sempre la...
maritino mio hai riflettuto prima di infilare luca in iolanda altrui????
no
qualcosa te la devi anche aspettare....
e qualcosa un po tutti si aspettano e già questa mi sempbra una sufficente vendetta...(chiamiamola così)
ma poi se te lo dimentichi...te lo ricordo io che qui non pettiniamo le bambole....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> Annuccia fai bene, se ti va
> tu marito all'inizio rimarrà un po' spiazzato, poi si "abituerà" ad esserlo!:smile:



già previsto caro...
infatti mica la sto facendo diventare un'abitudine.....
mica ritorno tutti i giorni a casa piu tardi...
magari solo uno la settimana...
o alterno le settimane...
l'avevo gia pensato....vado a fasi alterne..e poi ci sono tante cose nuove da incventare....


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma qui non si sta parlando ne di teste o altro mozzati,ne di minacce di morte....
> e alla fine ne di andare a scoparsi chicchessia per render pan per focaccia(anche se il pensiero è in circolo...ma è anche a bada)
> sono reazioni scaturite da un senso di soffocamento,di una mano che ti stringe in gola..questo è almeno quello che ho provato e che ahimè continuo ogni tanto ancora a provare...ti manca il respiro....
> sono innocenti segni di protesta forse....che durano per un po perchè dopo ti scanchi...
> ...



quello che fai tu non è vendetta ma una reazione sana e intelligente che mantiene autostima e dignità.
certe vendette, *per me, sono *inutili  e controproducenti.ma è solo un mio parere in quanto hai ragione quando dici che ognuno ha il suo modo di reagire


----------



## circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, perchè lo ritenevo un ragazzo single, che viveva con i suoi...poi avevamo all'epoca 27 e 28 anni, quindi la cosa all'inizio non mi insospettiva.
> Le cose che mi insospettivano sono state tante altre. Soprattutto che ci fosse un'altra e ogni santo giorno, credimi, ho chiesto spiegazioni e chiarimenti, senza averne.
> Lui come il tuo, mi accusava di essere pesante, che non si legava, perchè litigavamo sempre, perchè io ero così o colà...
> Ho avuto tanti sospetti e a volte anche io li facevo tacere per quieto vivere, perchè mi ero convinta di essere io ad allontanarlo da me!
> ...


Non ti senti colpevole e ti chiami divaoletta? dovresti chiamarti Angioletta....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi dire che la vendetta in generale è sterile  e che porti via energia per altre cose hai tutta la mia approvazione...però non c'è mica bisogno di offendere per affermare questo.


chi avrei offeso di grazia? mi è stato dato del buffone gratuitamente solo per aver scritto questo:

1)Cara circe una persona come te non deve abbassarsi a queste cose, l' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, gli farà più male di qualsiasi
stupida vendetta, quando capirà cosa ha perso. 



2)Capisco che a volte è dura mantenere il self control agendo instintivamente, diverso è premeditare vendette, ragionandoci alla fine non si ottiene niente anzi si rischia di passare dalla parte del torto. queste soddisfazioni durano un secondo metre la dignita dura una vita!
L' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, il tempo farà la sua parte.



3)Molte volte è meglio rinunciare al compagno, riflettendo di più sul fatto di quanto abbiamo sbagliato noi a non capire chi avevamo accanto, di quanto sia meglio allontanarsi definitivamente da queste persone, no insistere a riportarlo verso di noi con rancori o trame di vendetta, bisogna farsi forza e ricominciare è l ‘unico modo per cancellare per sempre queste brutte storie.
C’è un detto che dice “chiusa una porta si riapre un portone” è la verità ! è inutile cercare di tenere aperta una porta mezza chiusa che mai si riaprirà completamente!
Traditi da un amico/a ? è così difficile pensare che forse non lo era e alla fine è stato meglio scoprirlo invece di continuare ad averlo accanto.
Alla fine si tratta solo di stupido orgoglio egoistico di non voler ammettere una sconfitta, bisogna saper perdere anche in amore, c'è molto più dignità in questo, ti assicuro che la dignità è l 'unica arma per avere una serenità d'animo.
Si vive una volta sola, se sbagliamo strada bisogna cambiarla subito, intestardirsi non cambierà niente ci farà solo perdere altro tempo.

Avevo scritto cose offensive?

Maurizio


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già previsto caro...
> infatti* mica la sto facendo diventare un'abitudine.....*
> mica ritorno tutti i giorni a casa piu tardi...
> magari solo uno la settimana...
> ...



mi sono espressa male, intendevo dire che tu marito si renderà conto (abituerà) che puoi essere imprevedibile


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi dire che la vendetta in generale è sterile  e che porti via energia per altre cose hai tutta la mia approvazione...*però non c'è mica bisogno di offendere per affermare questo*.



si stava vendicando


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> si stava vendicando


buona questa,  non era un vendetta ma solo risposte a tono.

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi avrei offeso di grazia? mi è stato dato del buffone gratuitamente solo per aver scritto questo:
> 
> 1)Cara circe una persona come te non deve abbassarsi a queste cose, l' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, gli farà più male di qualsiasi
> stupida vendetta, quando capirà cosa ha perso.
> ...


no..per carità...ma permettimi di dire che "si legge "chiaramente che queste cose tu non le hai mai provate...

sai..parli di indifferenza..beh parliamone..
l'indifferenza la provi con piacere quando accade una cosa per cui non vale la pena arrabbiarsi...io lo chiamo spreco di energie...per un'offesa gratuita da parte di qualcuno,nei confronti dell'invidia di qualcuno ecc ecc
personalmente ho provato indifferenza quando l'amante di mio marito mi ha fatto visita...
ma nei confronti di un tradimento...c'è poco da avere stomaco duro...ti incazzi...e pure tanto...
sei "indifferente"quando la cosa non ti importa....ma qui ti importa eccome
senti il terreno franare sotto i piedi,la rabbia diventa la tua migliore amica...poi..(dipende da come la cosa si evolve all'interno della coppia ovvio)...metabolizzi la cosa...la rabbia ti lascia un po....ma la ferita è fresca sei ancora in convalescenza....una convalescenza che dura un tempo indeterminato...leggi un po qua e la se hai tempo....

poi associa il tutto al fatto che alcuni mariti prima fanno poi chiedono scusa...e poi stop non parliamone piu pratica archiviata....

condisci il tutto  con qualche ricaduta...(che puo capitare)...o con la paura insita in ognuno di noi di quest'ultima...
(fantasma sempre attivo)

et voilà...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no..per carità...ma permettimi di dire che "si legge "chiaramente che queste cose tu non le hai mai provate...
> 
> sai..parli di indifferenza..beh parliamone..
> l'indifferenza la provi con piacere quando accade una cosa per cui non vale la pena arrabbiarsi...io lo chiamo spreco di energie...per un'offesa gratuita da parte di qualcuno,nei confronti dell'invidia di qualcuno ecc ecc
> ...


Certo che ti incazzi se ti tradiscono,  è normale arrabbiarsi tantissimo! ma bisogna accettare la sconfitta, non serve vendicarsi e capirlo tanto dopo sarà stato solo perdere tempo. Ne parlo perchè conosco persone che hanno buttato via la loro vita, solo per una irrisoria soddisfazione di vendetta che dura un attimo!
"tu mi hai tradito io ti tradisco 2 volte"  chi si comporta così è proprio da asilo secondo me!

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che poi quale perfidia...
> 
> l unica cosa capace di colpirvi sono le eventuali considerazioni che potrebbero mettere in discussione la vostra virilità, del resto ...di tutto il resto...vi sciacquate abbondantemente:mexican:


Un conto è la virilità...
Un conto è l'orgoglio 

Un conto è la mascolinità e la capacità di avere grandi braccia per proteggervi.

Penso che per un uomo, il bisogno di essere VALIDO superi quello di essere amato.

Tu squalifica sistematicamente quello che un uomo cerca di fare con buon cuore e per mostrarti il suo amore per te, e vedi cosa capita!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi avrei offeso di grazia? mi è stato dato del buffone gratuitamente solo per aver scritto questo:
> 
> 1)Cara circe una persona come te non deve abbassarsi a queste cose, l' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore, gli farà più male di qualsiasi
> stupida vendetta, quando capirà cosa ha perso.
> ...


Non hai scritto cose offensive, hai scritto cose che non rispondono alla realtà ed ai sentimenti che questa realtà suscita. Parli del tradimento di un amico. Brutto, l'ho provato. Noi stiamo parlando di una cosa diversa, del tradimento dei sacrifici fatti, dei sogni avuti, della realtà quotidiana di una persona. Questo succede a chi, come Circe, come me e altri qui dentro, è stato tradito dal compagno della vita, dal padre dei propri figli, dalla persona con la quale hai costruito la tua vita, che ti ha giurato lealtà e sincerità. E quello non è un giuramento fatto solo per far commuovere i parenti. Nella storia di una vita tu ci metti tutto... tutti la passione, tutto l'impegno, tutta la gioia e tutta la capacità di sacrificarti: costituisci una famiglia, che è uno da molti, e per tenerla in piedi sono necessarie fiducia e sincerità. Non faccio fatica ad immaginare io tutti gli episodi che passano in mente a Circe, che è stata doppiamente tradita; tutte le premure, tutti i piccoli gesti, tutta la sua buona fede, tutto il suo amore. Bisogna passarci, frase trita che ai giovani suscita sbuffi di impazienza, ma bisogna passarci per capire. E poter cambiare subito strada senza remore è proprio di chi non ha più, o ancora, nulla da perdere: quando in ballo c'è tutto il tuo vissuto ed il futuro che si prospettava, lato pratico e lato affettivo, è un altro paio di maniche. Allora c'è la terza opzione, quella che tu non consideri perchè parti da un assunto incompleto: si radunano tutti i pezzettini in cui ci si è sbriciolati e si cerca di ripartire. Ma prima occorre svuotarsi, fare una grande pulizia interiore, un bel lavoro di riprogettazione. Grande fatica, fatica quotidiana, credimi, fatica che si va a sommare a quella che già la vita ti dava tutti i giorni. Quindi sono necessari anche degli sfoghi, come l'urlo dell'atleta quando raggiunge il massimo dello sforzo. Non c'è nessun motivo neanche per sfogarsi a parolacce no? Eppure lo facciamo, giusto?


----------



## Circe (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi avrei offeso di grazia? mi è stato dato del buffone gratuitamente solo per aver scritto questo:
> 
> 1)Cara circe una persona come te non deve abbassarsi a queste cose, *l' indifferenza è l 'arma migliore*, gli farà più male di qualsiasi stupida vendetta, quando capirà cosa ha perso. NON HA PERSO NIENTE, DORME NEL SUO LETTO CON SUA MOGLIE E CONTINUA LA SUA VITA....pensi che stia ogni giorno a ringraziare il cielo? L'indifferenza gli renderebbe la vita un paradiso! nemmeno una rottura di palle con i soliti discorsi....quindi per me *NON E' L'ARMA MIGLIORE *se vogliamo parlare di armi, perchè mi farebbe rodere ancora di più!
> 
> ...



per il resto ho apprezzato anche le tue opinioni, che sono le tue e quindi non possono essere modificate da chiunque altro. Devi essere solo un po' piu' flessibile, perchè sono cose che quando ti capitano, ti posso assicurare che ti fanno perdere ogni razionalità.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> per il resto ho apprezzato anche le tue opinioni, che sono le tue e quindi non possono essere modificate da chiunque altro. Devi essere solo un po' piu' flessibile, perchè sono cose che quando ti capitano, ti posso assicurare che ti fanno perdere ogni razionalità.....


Circetta, ti stai ispirando a Eretteo?


----------



## Circe (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non hai scritto cose offensive, hai scritto cose che non rispondono alla realtà ed ai sentimenti che questa realtà suscita. Parli del tradimento di un amico. Brutto, l'ho provato. Noi stiamo parlando di una cosa diversa, del tradimento dei sacrifici fatti, dei sogni avuti, della realtà quotidiana di una persona. Questo succede a chi, come Circe, come me e altri qui dentro, è stato tradito dal compagno della vita, dal padre dei propri figli, dalla persona con la quale hai costruito la tua vita, che ti ha giurato lealtà e sincerità. E quello non è un giuramento fatto solo per far commuovere i parenti. Nella storia di una vita tu ci metti tutto... tutti la passione, tutto l'impegno, tutta la gioia e tutta la capacità di sacrificarti: costituisci una famiglia, che è uno da molti, e per tenerla in piedi sono necessarie fiducia e sincerità. Non faccio fatica ad immaginare io tutti gli episodi che passano in mente a Circe, che è stata doppiamente tradita; tutte le premure, tutti i piccoli gesti, tutta la sua buona fede, tutto il suo amore. Bisogna passarci, frase trita che ai giovani suscita sbuffi di impazienza, ma bisogna passarci per capire. E poter cambiare subito strada senza remore è proprio di chi non ha più, o ancora, nulla da perdere: quando in ballo c'è tutto il tuo vissuto ed il futuro che si prospettava, lato pratico e lato affettivo, è un altro paio di maniche. Allora c'è la terza opzione, quella che tu non consideri perchè parti da un assunto incompleto: si radunano tutti i pezzettini in cui ci si è sbriciolati e si cerca di ripartire. Ma prima occorre svuotarsi, fare una grande pulizia interiore, un bel lavoro di riprogettazione. Grande fatica, fatica quotidiana, credimi, fatica che si va a sommare a quella che già la vita ti dava tutti i giorni. Quindi sono necessari anche degli sfoghi, come l'urlo dell'atleta quando raggiunge il massimo dello sforzo. Non c'è nessun motivo neanche per sfogarsi a parolacce no? Eppure lo facciamo, giusto?


bellissime parole....mi hai commossa davvero


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non hai scritto cose offensive, hai scritto cose che non rispondono alla realtà ed ai sentimenti che questa realtà suscita. Parli del tradimento di un amico. Brutto, l'ho provato. Noi stiamo parlando di una cosa diversa, del tradimento dei sacrifici fatti, dei sogni avuti, della realtà quotidiana di una persona. Questo succede a chi, come Circe, come me e altri qui dentro, è stato tradito dal compagno della vita, dal padre dei propri figli, dalla persona con la quale hai costruito la tua vita, che ti ha giurato lealtà e sincerità. E quello non è un giuramento fatto solo per far commuovere i parenti. Nella storia di una vita tu ci metti tutto... tutti la passione, tutto l'impegno, tutta la gioia e tutta la capacità di sacrificarti: costituisci una famiglia, che è uno da molti, e per tenerla in piedi sono necessarie fiducia e sincerità. Non faccio fatica ad immaginare io tutti gli episodi che passano in mente a Circe, che è stata doppiamente tradita; tutte le premure, tutti i piccoli gesti, tutta la sua buona fede, tutto il suo amore. Bisogna passarci, frase trita che ai giovani suscita sbuffi di impazienza, ma bisogna passarci per capire. E poter cambiare subito strada senza remore è proprio di chi non ha più, o ancora, nulla da perdere: quando in ballo c'è tutto il tuo vissuto ed il futuro che si prospettava, lato pratico e lato affettivo, è un altro paio di maniche. Allora c'è la terza opzione, quella che tu non consideri perchè parti da un assunto incompleto: si radunano tutti i pezzettini in cui ci si è sbriciolati e si cerca di ripartire. Ma prima occorre svuotarsi, fare una grande pulizia interiore, un bel lavoro di riprogettazione. Grande fatica, fatica quotidiana, credimi, fatica che si va a sommare a quella che già la vita ti dava tutti i giorni. Quindi sono necessari anche degli sfoghi, come l'urlo dell'atleta quando raggiunge il massimo dello sforzo. Non c'è nessun motivo neanche per sfogarsi a parolacce no? Eppure lo facciamo, giusto?


Domanda:  Pensi che le vendette servano a qualcosa?

Maurizio


----------



## Circe (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circetta, ti stai ispirando a Eretteo?


perchè? non l'ho letto molto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domanda: Pensi che le vendette servano a qualcosa?
> 
> Maurizio


Non ho ucciso nessuno nè causato danni permanenti fisici o morali. Ho fatto fare scintille alla carta di credito... e causato alcuni danni materiali, dei quali non mi dispiaccio, con una sola eccezione. Non so se chiamarle vendette... ma devo dire che l'espressione che ho visto quando è arrivato un certo estratto conto... è stata IMPAGABILE almeno quanto il pomo d'adamo che continuava ad andare su è giù nel più perfetto silenzio. La vendetta non serve a riparare il torto subìto ma ... mai dato un calcio ad un oggetto o un pugno sul tavolo per rabbia tu? Mai sentito il fottutissimo bisogno di spaccare tutto? Dici che non serve? Invece serve un casino. Quello che non bisogna MAI fare però è perdere il controllo al punto di commettere qualcosa di cui ci si possa pentire.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> perchè? non l'ho letto molto....



Ho cercato solo di dare consigli sono stato arrogante? non ti preoccupare ci sono abituato a non essere capito!
Un mio amico a cui avevo consigliato di lasciare la morosa (l 'avevo vista trombare con un altro) non spiegandogli bene il motivo,
ma solo dicendogli che mi sembrava un pò troppo farfallina, di capire bene con chi avesse a che fare, dato che aveva intenzione di sposarsi, come risposta ho ricevuto solo insulti e mi ha tolto anche la parola, dopo qualche anno di matrimonio tradito pesantemente, accortosi di quale persona aveva al suo fianco è venuto a chiedemi scusa per non aver capito di quanto ero stato vero amico.

La morale, i consigli vanno sempre presi in considerazione, possiamo non condivederli ma non ignorarli !

Non serve stare nella merda per poter dire che puzza ed è meglio uscirne prima possibile!


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho ucciso nessuno nè causato danni permanenti fisici o morali. Ho fatto fare scintille alla carta di credito... e causato alcuni danni materiali, dei quali non mi dispiaccio, con una sola eccezione. Non so se chiamarle vendette... ma devo dire che l'espressione che ho visto quando è arrivato un certo estratto conto... è stata IMPAGABILE almeno quanto il pomo d'adamo che continuava ad andare su è giù nel più perfetto silenzio. La vendetta non serve a riparare il torto subìto ma ... mai dato un calcio ad un oggetto o un pugno sul tavolo per rabbia tu? Mai sentito il fottutissimo bisogno di spaccare tutto? Dici che non serve? Invece serve un casino. Quello che non bisogna MAI fare però è perdere il controllo al punto di commettere qualcosa di cui ci si possa pentire.



Reazioni incontrollate, istintive fatte senza pensare ci può stare, può scapitare di perdere il controllo.
Al contrario premeditare vendette a tavolino ragionandoci sopra,  mi sembra al quanto stupido!
Sempre un mio parere, dopo ugnuno è libero di fare e comportarsi come vuole.

Maurizio


----------



## gabriella (25 Giugno 2012)

La vendetta credo sia insita in noi,non se ne parla quando si subisce un torto grave, allora lì scatta il desiderio di fare soffrire l'altro augurandosi che stia peggio di quanto siamo state noi.....
Tutto normale, non preoccuparti, vivo anch'io questa sensazione....



Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno mi spiega perchè anche restando con lui, amandolo e cercando di perdonarlo....in alcuni momenti mi pervade una voglia di vendicarmi?? Non so perché....é come se fossi divisa in due parti.....e una di queste é diventata diabolica......


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho ucciso nessuno nè causato danni permanenti fisici o morali. Ho fatto fare scintille alla carta di credito... e causato alcuni danni materiali, dei quali non mi dispiaccio, con una sola eccezione. Non so se chiamarle vendette... ma devo dire che l'espressione che ho visto quando è arrivato un certo estratto conto... è stata IMPAGABILE almeno quanto il pomo d'adamo che continuava ad andare su è giù nel più perfetto silenzio. La vendetta non serve a riparare il torto subìto ma ... mai dato un calcio ad un oggetto o un pugno sul tavolo per rabbia tu? Mai sentito il fottutissimo bisogno di spaccare tutto? Dici che non serve? Invece serve un casino. Quello che non bisogna MAI fare però è perdere il controllo al punto di commettere qualcosa di cui ci si possa pentire.


Ora vorrei farti un' altra domanda se troppo indiscreta non rispondermi.

Ripensandoci oggi a mente fredda, pensi i tuoi atteggiamenti hanno portato frutto a qualcosa?  La tua storia è ripresa e continuata nei migliori dei modi? o al contrario pensi che hai solo perso tempo non voltando pagina subito? 



Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho ucciso nessuno nè causato danni permanenti fisici o morali. Ho fatto fare scintille alla carta di credito... e causato alcuni danni materiali, dei quali non mi dispiaccio, con una sola eccezione. Non so se chiamarle vendette... ma devo dire che l'espressione che ho visto quando è arrivato un certo estratto conto... è stata IMPAGABILE almeno quanto il pomo d'adamo che continuava ad andare su è giù nel più perfetto silenzio. La vendetta non serve a riparare il torto subìto ma ... mai dato un calcio ad un oggetto o un pugno sul tavolo per rabbia tu? Mai sentito il fottutissimo bisogno di spaccare tutto? Dici che non serve? Invece serve un casino. Quello che non bisogna MAI fare però è perdere il controllo al punto di commettere qualcosa di cui ci si possa pentire.



quando accadrà ci farà un fischio........


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho cercato solo di dare consigli sono stato arrogante? non ti preoccupare ci sono abituato a non essere capito!
> Un mio amico a cui avevo consigliato di lasciare la morosa (l 'avevo vista trombare con un altro) non spiegandogli bene il motivo,
> ma solo dicendogli che mi sembrava un pò troppo farfallina, di capire bene con chi avesse a che fare, dato che aveva intenzione di sposarsi, come risposta ho ricevuto solo insulti e mi ha tolto anche la parola, dopo qualche anno di matrimonio tradito pesantemente, accortosi di quale persona aveva al suo fianco è venuto a chiedemi scusa per non aver capito di quanto ero stato vero amico.
> 
> ...


sai che la merda fa puzza....certo..ma non sai che sapore ha....
uscirne il prima possibile???ma va..sai quasi quasi a noi piace nuovarci dentro....
e poi l'esempio che tiri n ballo niente ha a che vedere con il genere di tradimento di cui stiamo parlando...


i cnsigli nn vanno ignorati??'
si allora senti questo prenditi un paio di orette e fatti u giro qua......poi ne parlamo ok???


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ora vorrei farti un' altra domanda se troppo indiscreta non rispondermi.
> 
> Ripensandoci oggi a mente fredda, pensi i tuoi atteggiamenti hanno portato frutto a qualcosa? La tua storia è ripresa e continuata nei migliori dei modi? o al contrario pensi che hai solo perso tempo non voltando pagina subito?
> 
> ...


Io ho una famiglia, non sto perdendo tempo, sto cercando di tenerla in piedi. Non volti pagina quando ci sono figli in mezzo, ma prendi decisioni sempre tenendo conto di ciò che è bene per loro. Per cercare di essere chiara: mio marito si è dimostrato pentito ed avvilito, ma soprattutto... innamorato di me. In questo periodo ha sofferto, ma non per mia volontà.Lui è l'uomo che per oltre venti anni mi ha dato amore e mi ha sostenuto. Questo è un fatto. I nostri figli che essendo grandini hanno percepito sicuramente una situazione di crisi, si sono trovati davanti un padre che ha raddoppiato il suo impegno nei loro confronti ed ha cercato di alleggerirmi di certi pesi quando faticavo a portarli. Anche questo è un fatto. Io dal canto mio mi sono ritrovata rivoltata come un calzino e ... molto cambiata. Non sempre hai il controllo di quello che ti accade: nè del tradimento, nè del cambiamento che avviene in te dopo. Ma mi sono rimessa in piedi, questo per me è un grande successo. La storia non è ripresa, quella storia è chiusa, ne abbiamo iniziata un'altra... ripartendo non da zero, perchè era impossibile, ma con pochissimo bagaglio, in cui non sono compresi obblighi di fedeltà reciproca. Non so come finirà, ma di una cosa sono sicura: dovevo per prima cosa stare bene io, quello era il mio dovere e su quello mi sono concentrata, ed i miei atteggiamenti sono serviti anche a quello.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho una famiglia, non sto perdendo tempo, sto cercando di tenerla in piedi. Non volti pagina quando ci sono figli in mezzo, ma prendi decisioni sempre tenendo conto di ciò che è bene per loro. Per cercare di essere chiara: mio marito si è dimostrato pentito ed avvilito, ma soprattutto... innamorato di me. In questo periodo ha sofferto, ma non per mia volontà.Lui è l'uomo che per oltre venti anni mi ha dato amore e mi ha sostenuto. Questo è un fatto. I nostri figli che essendo grandini hanno percepito sicuramente una situazione di crisi, si sono trovati davanti un padre che ha raddoppiato il suo impegno nei loro confronti ed ha cercato di alleggerirmi di certi pesi quando faticavo a portarli. Anche questo è un fatto. Io dal canto mio mi sono ritrovata rivoltata come un calzino e ... molto cambiata. Non sempre hai il controllo di quello che ti accade: nè del tradimento, nè del cambiamento che avviene in te dopo. Ma mi sono rimessa in piedi, questo per me è un grande successo. La storia non è ripresa, quella storia è chiusa, ne abbiamo iniziata un'altra... ripartendo non da zero, perchè era impossibile, ma con pochissimo bagaglio, in cui non sono compresi obblighi di fedeltà reciproca. Non so come finirà, ma di una cosa sono sicura: dovevo per prima cosa stare bene io, quello era il mio dovere e su quello mi sono concentrata, ed i miei atteggiamenti sono serviti anche a quello.



prima dici che lo hai fatto per i tuoi figli va bene, in questo caso potrei non condividere ma  capire il tuo sacrificio, invece alla fine dici che dovevi farlo per te stessa in contrasto con la prima non credi?


Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

STERMY DOVE SEI.......
GIUSTOOGGI CHE POTEVI TRANQUILLAMENTE SPARARE.....
STERMINARE...
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

CHE FATICA
a proposito
è da un po che non lo leggo..
gli sarà mica capitat qualcosa???
forse è giunto il pulman di minerva  e l ha messo sotto...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai che la merda fa puzza....certo..ma non sai che sapore ha....
> uscirne il prima possibile???ma va..sai quasi quasi a noi piace nuovarci dentro....
> e poi l'esempio che tiri n ballo niente ha a che vedere con il genere di tradimento di cui stiamo parlando...
> 
> ...



non c' è bisogno di parlarne, te ne accorgerai da sola fra qualche anno, spero per te che non diventi cronica e te ne accorga prima possibile.

ciao Maurizio


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che ti incazzi se ti tradiscono,  è normale arrabbiarsi tantissimo! ma bisogna accettare la sconfitta, non serve vendicarsi e capirlo tanto dopo sarà stato solo perdere tempo. Ne parlo perchè conosco persone che hanno buttato via la loro vita, solo per una irrisoria soddisfazione di vendetta che dura un attimo!
> "tu mi hai tradito io ti tradisco 2 volte"  chi si comporta così è proprio da asilo secondo me!
> 
> Maurizio



caro Maurizio, accenni spesso alla perdita di tempo
che è una cosa molto soggettiva, ciascuno ha i suoi tempi, non siamo in una catena di montaggio e, soprattutto, non è mica detto che cercare di impegnarsi per mettere a posto le cose, anche in caso di risultato negativo, sia considerato da tutti una perdita di tempo
da me no, poichè se ho fatto tutto quello che mi sentivo di fare, non ho perso tempo, ho...vissuto, come volevo io, ho lanciato il mio cuore oltre gli ostacoli, anche nel caso in cui i risultati non siano stati quelli sperati
hai mai pensato che, invece, troncare così di brutto, come suggerisci tu, potrebbe essere più che altro un sintomo di aridità? un tirarsi indietro senza mettersi in gioco?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non c' è bisogno di parlarne, te ne accorgerai da sola fra qualche anno, spero per te *che nsoon diventi cronica *e te ne accorga prima possibile.
> 
> ciao Maurizio


grazie per l'augurio
ma nn è il mio caso


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prima dici che lo hai fatto per i tuoi figli va bene, in questo caso potrei non condividere ma capire il tuo sacrificio, invece alla fine dici che dovevi farlo per te stessa in contrasto con la prima non credi?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


No, non mi sono spiegata. Quando hai un vissuto di 20 e passa anni con una persona, quando hai dei figli con lui e tutto quello che hai costruito in comune, non pigli e vai dall'oggi al domani... cerchi prima di capire cosa fare. Fossi stata sola, sarei andata via almeno per un periodo. Per capire... ma per i cavoli miei. Quello che ti sfugge, evidentemente per non averne l'esperienza, è che dopo tanti anni, quella persona è il tuo mondo, la tua famiglia... non è la morosa da un paio d'anni con la quale esci una volta alla settimana, ma è la persona che ti ha sorretto durante lutti e malattie, con la quale sei stato sveglio fino all'alba a fare progetti, con la quale hai riso dopo aver fatto l'amore fino a cadere giù dal letto, con la quale hai lavorato per giorni per mettere su casa, con la quale hai rivisto 100 volte i conti prima di chiedere il mutuo. Non giri pagina, perchè è un libro intero che devi mettere nel cassetto. E non è detto che io non lo metta via... ma devo essere lucida per farlo. E per essere lucidi, dopo una batosta del genere, ci vuole tempo e bisogna stare bene. Altrimenti si fanno cazzate... che ricadono pure sulla testa di altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando accadrà ci farà un fischio........


spero per lui che non debba fischiare.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spero per lui che non debba fischiare.



anche io..
ma si..come stai cara tutto bene???

non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa......


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Dai Maurizio orifizio
registrati che 
facciamo un 
sodalizio
nel giorno del 
solstizio no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Maurizio, accenni spesso alla perdita di tempo
> che è una cosa molto soggettiva, ciascuno ha i suoi tempi, non siamo in una catena di montaggio e, soprattutto, non è mica detto che cercare di impegnarsi per mettere a posto le cose, anche in caso di risultato negativo, sia considerato da tutti una perdita di tempo
> da me no, poichè se ho fatto tutto quello che mi sentivo di fare, non ho perso tempo, ho...vissuto, come volevo io, ho lanciato il mio cuore oltre gli ostacoli, anche nel caso in cui i risultati non siano stati quelli sperati
> hai mai pensato che, invece, troncare così di brutto, come suggerisci tu, potrebbe essere più che altro un sintomo di aridità? un tirarsi indietro senza mettersi in gioco?


E' gggiovane... e i giovani non hanno mai tempo da perdere, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Maurizio orifizio
> registrati che
> facciamo un
> sodalizio
> ...


uhmmmmm, non so se sia l'approccio giusto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io..
> ma si..come stai cara tutto bene???
> 
> non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa......


Annu, è passato il temporale ma fa più caldo di prima. Dovrò comprarmi una camicia da notte più leggera..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmmmm, non so se sia l'approccio giusto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


..orifizio..........


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' gggiovane... ei giovani non hanno mai tempo da perdere, no?



dici che non va nemmeno a ballare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> dici che non va nemmeno a ballare?:mrgreen:


Magari gli chiedo se può accompagnarmi a fare la spesa...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari gli chiedo se può accompagnarmi a fare la spesa...:mrgreen:



ma che bella idea...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> dici che non va nemmeno a ballare?:mrgreen:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari gli chiedo se può accompagnarmi a fare la spesa...:mrgreen:





free ha detto:


> ma che bella idea...:mrgreen:




........ma non era ballerino quello??? già l'avete sostituito!!


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ........ma non era ballerino quello??? già l'avete sostituito!!



mica siamo qua a perdere tempo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che bella idea...:mrgreen:



emozionante....
potreste comprarmi per favore 100 gr di prosciutto....???
un deodorante per le ascelle,sctolette per il cucciolo e qualche leccornia per me e mia figlia che stasera il papi non c'è e facciamo tappetoparty....

io mi scoccio...chi ha voglia di uscire con questo caldo....

maurizo poi teli do i soldi nn preocc...
sbriciolata tu che sei donna saggia conserva lo scontrino...ok??


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> emozionante....
> potreste comprarmi per favore 100 gr di prosciutto....???
> un deodorante per le ascelle,sctolette per il cucciolo e qualche leccornia per me e mia figlia che stasera il papi non c'è e facciamo tappetoparty....
> 
> ...


Il prosciutto crudo o cotto?


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il prosciutto crudo o cotto?


Gran biscotto! 




Scusate!!! Non ho resistitoooo!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Gran biscotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Maurizio ti fa un bel 
Servizio no?


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

forse dico una banalità: mi sa che_ l embolo_ della vendetta arriva quando :

a. si è molto coinvolti sentimentalmente



b. quando si osserva che dall altra parte,illo o illa del vostra sofferenza NON gliene potrebbere fottere di meno.

è qui che lo sbilanciamento crea quel gap emotivo che allora dici " ah si..non sei pentito? non te ne stracatafotte ? sei ancora piu arrogante di prima? e mo' ti sistemo.



il rischio di frantumare tutto o comunque di peggiorare assai si corre..ed è alto.


*In una relazione d' amore*, quindi, non  farebbe meglio al nostro , dico NOSTRO cuore perdonare e basta ?


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho cercato solo di dare consigli sono stato arrogante? non ti preoccupare ci sono abituato a non essere capito!
> Un mio amico a cui avevo consigliato di lasciare la morosa (l 'avevo vista trombare con un altro) non spiegandogli bene il motivo,
> ma solo dicendogli che mi sembrava un pò troppo farfallina, di capire bene con chi avesse a che fare, dato che aveva intenzione di sposarsi, come risposta ho ricevuto solo insulti e mi ha tolto anche la parola, dopo qualche anno di matrimonio tradito pesantemente, accortosi di quale persona aveva al suo fianco è venuto a chiedemi scusa per non aver capito di quanto ero stato vero amico.
> 
> ...



interessante argomento.


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Continuo a dire di lascire stare le vendette...
> Io sono del parere che *il tempo farà pagare tutto *e li c'è molta più soddisfazione ...:smile:


Purtroppo non è così.

La giustizia non è di questo mondo. Spesso chi è vittima non viene risarcito e chi ha ferito, offeso o sottratto vive tranquillo la sua vita senza che gli sia torto un capello.

La vendetta è dannosa quando diventa un'ossessione e ha conseguenze pesanti. Ma qualche piccola soddisfazione ai danni di chi ha compiuto un'ingiustizia può essere considerata un giusto risarcimento.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sembra più un ultima spiaggia covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum,  acide e bramose di vendette.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sembra più un ultima spiaggia *covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum, acide e bramose di vendette.
> 
> *Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Quoto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2012)

Revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## Fabry (25 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold



Ma non troppo...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è così.
> 
> La giustizia non è di questo mondo. Spesso chi è vittima non viene risarcito e chi ha ferito, offeso o sottratto vive tranquillo la sua vita senza che gli sia torto un capello.
> 
> La vendetta è dannosa quando diventa un'ossessione e ha conseguenze pesanti. Ma qualche piccola soddisfazione ai danni di chi ha compiuto un'ingiustizia può essere considerata un giusto risarcimento.




Ma che hai oggi le mestruazioni?

Ma impariamo a vivere la nostra vita in funzione di noi..
non in funzione di risarcimenti ... Perdoni... Vendette ... Ricominciare ..

Dai ragazze!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che hai oggi le mestruazioni?
> 
> Ma impariamo a vivere la nostra vita in funzione di noi..
> non in funzione di risarcimenti ... Perdoni... Vendette ... Ricominciare ..
> ...


io ho le mestruazioni


comunque chi mi fa un torto gratuito, con cattiveria, così, per il gusto di farlo, e non si mostra nemmeno pentito... prima o poi in qualche modo la paga


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io ho le mestruazioni
> 
> 
> comunque chi mi fa un torto gratuito, con cattiveria, così, per il gusto di farlo, e non si mostra nemmeno pentito... prima o poi in qualche modo la paga



hai comprato anche una spada da hattori hanzo?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che hai oggi le mestruazioni?
> 
> Ma impariamo a vivere la nostra vita in funzione di noi..
> non in funzione di risarcimenti ... Perdoni... Vendette ... Ricominciare ..
> ...



Questo si chiama parlare, brava luna

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai comprato anche una spada da hattori hanzo?
> 
> 
> Maurizio



veramente me l'ha regalata!


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sembra più un ultima spiaggia covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum,  acide e bramose di vendette.
> 
> Maurizio


Io sono dolcissima e buonissima. Ogni tanto acida al punto giusto, quando serve.


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Ma che hai oggi le mestruazioni?
> 
> Ma impariamo a vivere la nostra vita in funzione di noi..*
> non in funzione di risarcimenti ... Perdoni... Vendette ... Ricominciare ..
> ...


Niente mestruazioni, sono incredibilmente scialla, è un fantastico lunedì 

E penso di sapere da me cosa imparare. Sempre perchè sono molto presuntuosa, ovviamente


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sembra più un ultima spiaggia covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum,  acide e bramose di vendette.
> 
> Maurizio


quanto spacchi i maroni.


oggi te lo dico in italiano.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io ho le mestruazioni
> 
> 
> comunque chi mi fa un torto gratuito, con cattiveria, così, per il gusto di farlo, *e non si mostra nemmeno pentito.*.. prima o poi in qualche modo la paga


:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Niente mestruazioni, sono incredibilmente scialla, è un fantastico lunedì
> 
> E penso di sapere da me cosa imparare. Sempre perchè sono molto presuntuosa, ovviamente



Ma non é che ti sei offesa per il "presuntuosa"?:mrgreen:

Dai Sole ... siamo adulte no!


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

insomma, ma io al Marrazzo di turno, gli devo dire anche scusa ?!!


La mia schizzofrenia avanza. non mi aiutate. grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non é che ti sei offesa per il "presuntuosa"?:mrgreen:
> 
> Dai Sole ... siamo adulte no!


In effetti mi sono girate un po' le palle, lo ammetto. Sentirmi dire da te che sono presuntuosa perchè penso che mio marito mi ami è stato paradossale, visto che non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato.

Gli adulti non si arrabbiano e non si offendono? Penso che sia lecito, se e quando se ne ha motivo.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti mi sono girate un po' le palle, lo ammetto. Sentirmi dire da te che sono presuntuosa perchè penso che mio marito mi ami è stato paradossale, visto che non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato.
> 
> Gli adulti non si arrabbiano e non si offendono? Penso che sia lecito, se e quando se ne ha motivo.


e vorrei vedere sole, porgi la guancia destra, poi la sinistra, ma poi ti puoi anche incazzare eh ...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sembra più un ultima spiaggia covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum,  acide e bramose di vendette.
> 
> Maurizio


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mi hai fatto ridere!
Dunque lode onore e gloria a te Maurizio!

Purtroppo disastri amorosi, caldo, età che avanza...ecc.e.cc...fanno vittime!

Ma non disperare
Non sono tutte così fidati quelle che hanno il marchio sulla natica sinistra dei tre teschi del conte sono tutte donne iperscialle...fidati...

Non ti curar di loro e passa oltre...
Che Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia
Ci traghetterà...

Ociò eh...sparano!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Mi hai fatto ridere!
> Dunque lode onore e gloria a te Maurizio!
> 
> ...


Che culo! Schiatto di invidia


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quanto spacchi i maroni.
> 
> 
> oggi te lo dico in italiano.


Cara mia....
Bisognerebbe qualche volta riflettere su come appariamo no?
Dai vien qua...che ho trovato dei sandali super sexy che ne dici?
Dai qua un bacino!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> insomma, ma io al Marrazzo di turno, gli devo dire anche scusa ?!!
> 
> 
> La mia schizzofrenia avanza. non mi aiutate. grazie:mrgreen:


Manooooo...
In questi casi...
Sai meglio tirare i remi in barca
leccarsi le ferite...
E darla un po' a chi se la merita no?

Quale vendetta migliore?:fischio::fischio:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara mia....
> Bisognerebbe qualche volta riflettere su come appariamo no?
> Dai vien qua...che ho trovato dei sandali super sexy che ne dici?
> Dai qua un bacino!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Serpe.:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Manooooo...
> In questi casi...
> Sai meglio tirare i remi in barca
> leccarsi le ferite...
> ...




non lo so ..se fosse stato meno arrogante..almeno quello...


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sembra più un ultima spiaggia covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum,  acide e bramose di vendette.
> 
> Maurizio



quoto! il _sembra_:mrgreen:


----------



## Circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Ma che é qualcuno si sente al di sopra delle parti? Eh Maurizio ? Questo non é posto x santi no? Questo é un forum per traditori e traditi che prendono lezioni x diventarlo )))) tu forse dovresti scrivere nel forum dei sacerdoti e delle suore 'ragazzi amatevi, porgete l'altra guancia e perdonatevi' . Io x quanto mi riguarda a volte ce le ho girate, altre, quando uso mio marito (é anche x quello che non lo mollo) sono un po' più rilassata....Stay hungry....come diceva bill gates.....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sembra più un ultima spiaggia covo di ex zitelle cibernetiche non un forum,  acide e bramose di vendette.
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl::rotfl:fossimo state "zitelle"non avremmo avuto di questi problemi....
acide e bramose.....siii nessuna pietà....
viulenza....enza enza....(effetto eco per incidere di più...)

ancora tesoro piselli mozzati in giro non ce ne sono,ne bambole wudù(si scrive così?...boh va bene uguale)
ne strani incidenti stradali(anche se ripssare avanti e indietro su colei che non solo si è fatta mio marito ma che ha avuto il coraggio di disturbarmi e dire la sua,sarebbe stato un atto di pulizia..ma va beh)
sono piccole vendette emotive....dispetti che l'altro si è abbondantemente cercato...dirai a questo punto che questo lo fanno i bambini...beh il meccanismo è quello pure per gli adulti....
le vendette,le cose brutte sono altro...
non esageriamo adesso...

pure io prima di ehm ricevere l'ornamento glorioso e mutante avrei detto le tue stesse parole....
ma poi quel coso pesa e cerchi un sistema poco ortodosso per sentirlo di meno...
e poi c'è sta fottutissima rabbia...è difficile tenerla a bada...
io personalmente ne ho parlato poco,non mi sono confidata con nessuno a parte una mia amica...ma sempre in modo blando perchè ironia della sorte ME NE VERGOGNAVO....ti rendi conto ME NE VERGOGNAVO......
perchè accade anche questo....
accade tutto...
e continuare a vivere,andare a lavoro badare ai figli con questo carico emotivo è stressante...devi scaricarlo un po non trovi....


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:fossimo state "zitelle"non avremmo avuto di questi problemi....
> acide e bramose.....siii nessuna pietà....
> viulenza....enza enza....(effetto eco per incidere di più...)
> 
> ...


c era una vocina dentro di te che ti diceva : _Annuccia,in fondo è colpa tua_. ?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> c era una vocina dentro di te che ti diceva : _Annuccia,in fondo è colpa tua_. ?



no mai...
mai creduto fosse colpa mia....
MA SOLO SUA...
mi vergognavo raccontarlo...mi vergognavo per l'accaduto e soprattutto si sono sincera perchè ancora stavo con lui...


non è mai colpa nostra.....sta balla io non l'ho mai capita...
perchè qualora le cose non vadano bene si parla....
se ci sono problemi -prima- si tenta di risolverli nel modo giusto....

ma non era il nostro caso,stavamo bene,stavamo come sempre,lui era normalissimo e non mi ha mai fatto capire nulla....è accaduto e basta...
è solo colpa sua che ha lasciato che accadesse...


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Manooooo...
> In questi casi...
> Sai meglio tirare i remi in barca
> leccarsi le ferite...
> ...


uno a caso...o hai qualche suggerimento....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Serpe.:mrgreen:


cazzo che coppia!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere sole, porgi la guancia destra, poi la sinistra, ma poi ti puoi anche incazzare eh ...


gia al porgere l'altra guancia mi sarebbero girate un po le balle...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:fossimo state "zitelle"non avremmo avuto di questi problemi....
> acide e bramose.....siii nessuna pietà....
> viulenza....enza enza....(effetto eco per incidere di più...)
> 
> ...


Infatti avevo scritto EX zitelle

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti avevo scritto EX zitelle
> 
> Maurizio



ma l'animo di zitella lo hai solo quando lo sei caro...
e chi se lo ricorda più....

e poi non definirei le zitelle acide è un luogo comune...
io le chiamerei single spensierate....che tastano il terreno di qua e la prima di trovare quello piu fertile...
e alle volte lo trovi talmente fertile che anche altri ci piantalo i loro semi...

eh si è prorpio vero..l'erba del vicino è sempre piu verde....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Mi hai fatto ridere!
> Dunque lode onore e gloria a te Maurizio!
> 
> ...


se fossi una donna col tuo marchio mi vergognerei ai massimi livelli r venderei la mia carne ad un macellaio come mucca chianina....solo una decerebrata potrebbe farsi marchiare da te.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma l'animo di zitella lo hai solo quando lo sei caro...
> e chi se lo ricorda più....
> 
> e poi non definirei le zitelle acide è un luogo comune...
> ...


Con l 'animo di zitelle ci si nasce le riconosci già dall' asilo, il loro status non cambia sposandosi,  i modi sono quelli acidi e vendicativi, ce l 'hanno sempre con qualcuno o qualcosa, sarà un luogo comune ma non si può fingere che non esistano sono troppo presenti.


Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se fossi una donna col tuo marchio mi vergognerei ai massimi livelli r venderei la mia carne ad un macellaio come mucca chianina....solo una decerebrata potrebbe farsi marchiare da te.




e te pareva che non c'era roba per te....
qua non si risparmia prorpio nessuno eh...

adesso anna attende con ansia TUA risposta....



consapevole che saprai assolvere questo compito egregiamente e bastardamente come sempre....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e te pareva che non c'era roba per te....
> qua non si risparmia prorpio nessuno eh...
> 
> adesso anna attende con ansia TUA risposta....
> ...


e qual'è la domanda?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se fossi una donna col tuo marchio mi vergognerei ai massimi livelli r venderei la mia carne ad un macellaio come mucca chianina....solo una decerebrata potrebbe farsi marchiare da te.


Ammazza che delicatezza usare mucca invece di vacca 


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ammazza che delicatezza usare mucca invece di vacca
> 
> 
> Maurizio


La classe non è acqua caro Maurizio e io non sono astemio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La classe non è acqua caro Maurizio e io non sono astemio


e poi decerebrata mi pare sia già più che sufficiente. Perchè infierire?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La classe non è acqua caro Maurizio e io non sono astemio


La mucca si è trasformata in bue?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La mucca si è trasformata in bue?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Solo se tu hai le corna


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con l 'animo di zitelle ci si nasce le riconosci già dall' asilo, il loro status non cambia sposandosi,  i modi sono quelli acidi e vendicativi, ce l 'hanno sempre con qualcuno o qualcosa, sarà un luogo comune ma non si può fingere che non esistano sono troppo presenti.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



ci credi???
e continua a farlo...

ricorda che spesso il comportamento di un qualsiasi essere umano è solo riflesso di ciò che accade...
ed è temporaneo al qui e adesso dell'accaduto....
almeno riferendomi al contesto del post di circe...
e lo ripeto..qui nessuno è arpia,nessuno è cattivo anzi....

ci si sfoga perchè altrove non puoi farlo...metti anudo te stessa perchè la fuori verresti giudicata...
triste ma è così...perchè qui, piu o meno, tutti siamo passati di qua o di la...
la fuori invece incontri persone come te che credono di avere la risposta giusta..
ti svelo un segreto
nessuno possiede la risposta giusta...
ne io,ne te,ne loro...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo se tu hai le corna



Difficile sono single in questo momento, almeno che non si consideri corna, anche relazionarsi con  qualche tromba-amica senza vincolo di fedeltà.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Difficile sono single in questo momento, almeno che non si consideri corna, anche relazionarsi con  qualche tromba-amica senza vincolo di fedeltà.
> 
> Maurizio


e allora la risposta alla tua domanda è no. mucca era e mucca è rimasta. piuttosto  perchè la domanda?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La classe non è acqua caro Maurizio e io non sono astemio


si direi proprio che sei un uomo di classe......
le donne faranno la fila per te....
si...davanti alla porta del cesso però...perchè ci vuole tempo per espellere stronzate del genere....

ho detto espellere...non cagare..perchè sono una donna di classe pure io....
non trovi....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci credi???
> e continua a farlo...
> 
> ricorda che spesso il comportamento di un qualsiasi essere umano è solo riflesso di ciò che accade...
> ...


Si forse la risposta giusta non c'è mai, ma odio le vendette le considero molto stupide! una mia amica si è rovinata la vita per le sue stupide vendette ed ogni volta che ne sento parlare vado un pò fuori orbita, per non parlare di vigliaccherie tipo sputare sul piatto o altre schifezze del genere non le tollero proprio.
Penso che ogni volta che si subisce un torto non  bisogna reagire colpo su colpo, se ci crediamo migliori delle persone che ce lo hanno fatto subire  non ha senso abbassarsi al loro livello, diventeremo peggio di loro.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ma che é qualcuno si sente al di sopra delle parti? Eh Maurizio ? Questo non é posto x santi no? Questo é un forum per traditori e traditi che prendono lezioni x diventarlo )))) tu forse dovresti scrivere nel forum dei sacerdoti e delle suore 'ragazzi amatevi, porgete l'altra guancia e perdonatevi' . Io x quanto mi riguarda a volte ce le ho girate, altre, quando uso mio marito (é anche x quello che non lo mollo) sono un po' più rilassata....Stay hungry....come diceva bill gates.....


Steve Jobs


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si direi proprio che sei un uomo di classe......
> le donne faranno la fila per te....
> si...davanti alla porta del cesso però...perchè ci vuole tempo per espellere stronzate del genere....
> 
> ...


ma te la sei presa così tanto perchè sei stata marchiata dal conte? se è così i miei complimenti per il buon gusto oltre che per la classe. che è evidente d'altronde


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Steve Jobs


Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Steve Jobs


Hai ragione chiedo venia...sempre di miliardari  informatici si tratta


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Hai ragione chiedo venia...sempre di miliardari  informatici si tratta


eh no! 12 ore sui ceci!!!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si forse la risposta giusta non c'è mai, ma odio le vendette le considero molto stupide! una mia amica si è rovinata la vita per le sue stupide vendette ed ogni volta che ne sento parlare vado un pò fuori orbita, per non parlare di vigliaccherie tipo sputare sul piatto o altre schifezze del genere non le tollero proprio.
> Penso che ogni volta che si subisce un torto non  bisogna reagire colpo su colpo, se ci crediamo migliori delle persone che ce lo hanno fatto subire  non ha senso abbassarsi al loro livello, diventeremo peggio di loro.
> 
> Maurizio



il tuo zelo a riguardo è un po eccessivo..
mi spiace per la tua amica ma qui nessuno si sta rovinando la virta...
ne abbiamo parlato in modo diciamo...eccessivo forse perchè "questo era l'argomento"ma mica stiamo sempre li a pensare a come o non come fargliela pagare...
niente di tutto ciò..
la vita trascorre normale o almeno si tenta e si spera....
magari sputare nel piatto puo sembrarti disgustoso....ma è stato più disgustoso quello che tebe (in questione)ha subito da lui...
e poi meglio uno sputo in un piatto....che poi parliamo della saliva della tua compagna,quando la baci non la assapori cmq .....che altro...
meglio spendere soldi in biancheria intima(con la quale ti riempi gli occhi pure tu)che pagare un avvocato per rovinarti....
no??
alle vendette drastiche esagerate sono contarria pure io...
e poi fai attenzione
si esagera e ci si lascia prendere...si ironizza e si scherza..pure io parlai di pisciare nella birra ma poi non credo lo farei...ma mai sfidare la sorte....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma te la sei presa così tanto perchè sei stata marchiata dal conte? se è così i miei complimenti per il buon gusto oltre che per la classe. che è evidente d'altronde





L'UOMO CREDE VERO CIO' CHE PREFERISCE.....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> L'UOMO CREDE VERO CIO' CHE PREFERISCE.....


anche la mucca e il bue


----------



## Circe off (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci credi???
> e continua a farlo...
> 
> ricorda che spesso il comportamento di un qualsiasi essere umano è solo riflesso di ciò che accade...
> ...


Annuccia io sto facendo una terapia con lo psicologo....lui mi ha detto più volte che devo spaventarlo altrimenti si culla sugli allori.....quindi se me lo dice un'esperto.....lo do per buono. E non é una vendetta, é far capire all'altro che razza di bastardo è stato. Maurizio é sicuramente un ragazzo dal cuore tenero, e non capisce il rancore delle 'tardone' ..................................capisci a mme!!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche la mucca e il bue


se vuoi...
pure il fattore e compagna e tutta l'allegra fattoria ia ia o....


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ma che é qualcuno si sente al di sopra delle parti? Eh Maurizio ? Questo non é posto x santi no? Questo é un forum per traditori e traditi che prendono lezioni x diventarlo )))) tu forse dovresti scrivere nel forum dei sacerdoti e delle suore 'ragazzi amatevi, porgete l'altra guancia e perdonatevi' . Io x quanto mi riguarda a volte ce le ho girate, altre, quando uso mio marito (é anche x quello che non lo mollo) sono un po' più rilassata...*.Stay hungry....come diceva bill gates....*.


Non ne sono molto convinta....


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La classe non è acqua caro Maurizio e io non sono astemio


'mbriacone!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Annuccia io sto facendo una terapia con lo psicologo....lui mi ha detto più volte che devo spaventarlo altrimenti* si culla sugli allori*.....quindi se me lo dice un'esperto.....lo do per buono. E non é una vendetta, é far capire all'altro che razza di bastardo è stato. Maurizio é sicuramente un ragazzo dal cuore tenero, e non capisce il rancore delle 'tardone' ..................................capisci a mme!!


e la culla si trasformò in un covo di spine....

circe mia cmq vuoi un consiglio...
lascialo perdere lo psicologo.....capisc a mme tu adesso...
ne vale la pena spendere questi soldi...non sarebbe meglio destinarli allo shopping selvaggio...
spesi per spesi...
oggi pom ho comprato un vestito fighissimo....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e la culla si trasformò in un covo di spine....
> 
> circe mia cmq vuoi un consiglio...
> lascialo perdere lo psicologo.....capisc a mme tu adesso...
> ...


Che vestito?  non credo all 'abito che non fa il monaco , sentiamo come ti vesti

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che vestito?  non credo all 'abito che non fa il monaco , sentiamo come ti vesti
> 
> Maurizio



ti piacerebbe????

tesoro
quando una donna compra un vestito fighissimo non significa necessariamente sconcio o zoccoleggiante...
è figo perchè è del tuo colore preferito,perchè ti sta bene....perchè si abina alle tue scarpe preferite e quant0altro...
magari agli occhi degli altri non è niente di che...ma per te è bello..
poi sono gusti
prendi appunti mi sa che ne hai bisogno....
l'abito non fa mai il monaco fidati....ma le eccezzioni esistono quind non voglio essere ne presuntuosa ne categosica...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se vuoi...
> pure il fattore e compagna e tutta l'allegra fattoria ia ia o....


anche il mezzadro vicino


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe????
> 
> tesoro
> quando una donna compra un vestito fighissimo non significa necessariamente sconcio o zoccoleggiante...
> ...


Siccome sono grafico pubblicitario e realizzo pagine di moda, la mia era solo semplice deformazione professionale.

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche il mezzadro vicino


che allegra compagnia...
almeno non ci si annoia.....

possiamo fare karaoke....
chiamo simy che conosce tante canzoni divertenti....
poi possiamo organizzare una bella grigliata(sacrifichiamo qualche bestiola..poverina)
perchè ad un certo punto vien fame...
il vino puo portarlo il conte...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> 'mbriacone!


eh già! sapessi quanto mi è costato


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che allegra compagnia...
> almeno non ci si annoia.....
> 
> possiamo fare karaoke....
> ...


vi lascio volentieri da soli...esco di casa solo per fare qualcosa di utile o di divertente...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe????
> 
> tesoro
> quando una donna compra un vestito fighissimo non significa necessariamente sconcio o zoccoleggiante...
> ...


Allora noi siamo degli stupidi a passare giornate su giornate a scegliere gli abbinamenti, luoghi e foto migliori per creare qualcosa di unico.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Cara annuccia, ma non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda però..non si fa..non è buona educazione


----------



## Flavia (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è così.
> 
> La giustizia non è di questo mondo. Spesso chi è vittima non viene risarcito e chi ha ferito, offeso o sottratto vive tranquillo la sua vita senza che gli sia torto un capello.
> 
> La vendetta è dannosa quando diventa un'ossessione e ha conseguenze pesanti. Ma qualche piccola soddisfazione ai danni di chi ha compiuto un'ingiustizia può essere considerata un giusto risarcimento.


ti quoto 
hai perfettamente ragione
nella vita agli str... va sempre bene
pensare alla vendetta credo sia umano, è solo uno sfogo per canalizzare sentimenti contrastanti
anch'io ci ho pensato svariate volte, ma non per questo mi sento una criminale
e poi pensarci, non significa metterla in atto


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora noi siamo degli stupidi a passare giornate su giornate a scegliere gli abbinamenti, luoghi e foto migliori per creare qualcosa di unico.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



scusa eh ma quello che dici non c'entra nulla...


avevo parlato di abito figo..
giusto??
tu subito hai alluso ad altro...e non dire che non è vero...parlando di abito che non fa il monaco....
mi spiego meglio

il discorso non verteva sugli abinamenti,sulla moda...ma sulla tua allusione al modo piu o meno provocante di vestirsi....
no?
nessuno mette in dubbio il tuo modo di lavorare...perchè non c'entra


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara annuccia, ma non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda però..non si fa..non è buona educazione


a quale di grazia...
avro perso il filo...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non lo so ..se fosse stato meno arrogante..almeno quello...


Ma dai si farà no...
Non sa ancora di Essere Maurizio sull'orlo di un precipizio no?
Dai se non lo tengo io per i capelli...
Poi sono da solo in trincea Lothar è in crociera no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa eh ma quello che dici non c'entra nulla...
> 
> 
> avevo parlato di abito figo..
> ...


No sbagli la mia era una semplice deformazione professionale dettata dalla curiosità di vedere come fosse il tuo vestito fichissimo.

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No sbagli la mia era una semplice deformazione professionale dettata dalla curiosità di vedere come fosse il tuo vestito fichissimo.
> 
> Maurizio


allora scusa pensavo alludessi ad altro.....
ma ammetti che il tuo modo di chiedere è un po fuorviante...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no mai...
> mai creduto fosse colpa mia....
> MA SOLO SUA...
> mi vergognavo raccontarlo...mi vergognavo per l'accaduto e soprattutto si sono sincera perchè ancora stavo con lui...
> ...


Magari se leggi donne che amano troppo ci caschi pure tu no?
E pensare che appena sposato ci cascava nei sensi di colpa...
Ma poi capisci la gallina s'è fatta ruspante...e adesso quando cerco di farle notare una mancanza mi fa...
Eh no caro amico non ci casco più...

E sono un uomo...perduto!
Il solito Maurizio vizio...mi aiuterà...

O fuggiremo alle Mauritius!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> uno a caso...o hai qualche suggerimento....


Beh io no?
La ius primae contis
E' una cosa serissima.:ar::ar::ar:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> gia al porgere l'altra guancia mi sarebbero girate un po le balle...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora scusa pensavo alludessi ad altro.....
> ma ammetti che il tuo modo di chiedere è un po fuorviante...


dici? forse hai letto di fretta.

"Che vestito? non credo all 'abito che non fa il monaco , sentiamo come ti vesti"

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti mi sono girate un po' le palle, lo ammetto. Sentirmi dire da te che sono presuntuosa perchè penso che mio marito mi ami è stato paradossale, visto che non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato.
> 
> Gli adulti non si arrabbiano e non si offendono? Penso che sia lecito, se e quando se ne ha motivo.


Ma ammetterai che per chi legge...Quel mio marito mi amava "troppo"...insomma dai...stonava un po' eh?
Per fortuna allora che gli altri mariti amano poco e male le mogli altrimenti apriti cielo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che culo! Schiatto di invidia


No voglio dire...
Trovane una che si lamenti...
Che abbia qualcosa da ridire eh?
Una sola...


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dici? forse hai letto di fretta.
> 
> "Che vestito? *non credo all 'abito che non fa il monaco *, sentiamo come ti vesti"
> 
> Maurizio


questa è la frase che mi ha fatto credere alludessi ad altro.....

cmq..basta time out....
adesso aspetto che l'altro "non registrato"faccia ,anzi ripeta, la domanda che dice di avermi fatto alla quale per maleducazione_dice lui_io non abbia risposto....(che giro di parole.)
e mi ritiro....
ho fame....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si forse la risposta giusta non c'è mai, ma odio le vendette le considero molto stupide! una mia amica si è rovinata la vita per le sue stupide vendette ed ogni volta che ne sento parlare vado un pò fuori orbita, per non parlare di vigliaccherie tipo sputare sul piatto o altre schifezze del genere non le tollero proprio.
> Penso che ogni volta che si subisce un torto non  bisogna reagire colpo su colpo, se ci crediamo migliori delle persone che ce lo hanno fatto subire  non ha senso abbassarsi al loro livello, diventeremo peggio di loro.
> 
> Maurizio


In altre parole bisogna sapere prendere il toro per le corna no?
Madai uffi fanno per parlare eh?
Sono delle brave picciotte eh?

Ma hai spiegato benissimo cosa penso io della vendetta.
Proprio questo mi trattiene: il non abbassarmi a certi livelli...

Poi mi sentirei una donnetta eh? E per giunta isterica!

Ma non prenderle troppo di punta eh? Dai su...


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ammetterai che per chi legge...Quel mio marito mi amava "troppo"...insomma dai...stonava un po' eh?
> Per fortuna allora che gli altri mariti amano poco e male le mogli altrimenti apriti cielo eh?


Si capiva benissimo quello che volevo dire. Volevo dire che in questi ultimi due anni, dopo avermi fatto soffrire e aver cominciato il suo percorso di 'guarigione', mio marito ha ritrovato sentimenti per me che aveva perso e probabilmente ha cominciato ad amarmi in modo molto intenso proprio perchè non l'aveva fatto negli anni precedenti. Non gli sarebbe venuto nemmeno in mente di tradirmi. Al contrario io mi sono disinnamorata e l'ho tradito.

E comunque c'è modo e modo di fare osservazioni e di commentare le vicende altrui, soprattutto quando non si conoscono.

Il vostro modo, tuo e di Lunapiena, non mi trova in sintonia, lo trovo polemico e irritante.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a quale di grazia...
> avro perso il filo...


hai scritto che attendevi una risposta e io ti ho chiesto a quale domanda.
quindi: a quale domanda attendevi con ansia una mia risposta?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Si capiva benissimo quello che volevo dire. Volevo dire che in questi ultimi due anni, dopo avermi fatto soffrire e aver cominciato il suo percorso di 'guarigione', mio marito ha ritrovato sentimenti per me che aveva perso e probabilmente ha cominciato ad amarmi in modo molto intenso proprio perchè non l'aveva fatto negli anni precedenti. Non gli sarebbe venuto nemmeno in mente di tradirmi. Al contrario io mi sono disinnamorata e l'ho tradito.
> 
> E comunque c'è modo e modo di fare osservazioni e di commentare le vicende altrui, soprattutto quando non si conoscono.
> 
> Il vostro modo, tuo e di Lunapiena, non mi trova in sintonia, lo trovo polemico e irritante.


si capiva benissimo per i normodotati...sei troppo ottimista!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In altre parole bisogna sapere prendere il toro per le corna no?
> Madai uffi fanno per parlare eh?
> Sono delle brave picciotte eh?
> 
> ...


Non le voglio prendere di punta, solo che è più forte di me, mi vengono i brividi quando sento parlare di vendette con schifezze o altro.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Si capiva benissimo quello che volevo dire. Volevo dire che in questi ultimi due anni, dopo avermi fatto soffrire e aver cominciato il suo percorso di 'guarigione', mio marito ha ritrovato sentimenti per me che aveva perso e probabilmente ha cominciato ad amarmi in modo molto intenso proprio perchè non l'aveva fatto negli anni precedenti. Non gli sarebbe venuto nemmeno in mente di tradirmi. Al contrario io mi sono disinnamorata e l'ho tradito.
> 
> E comunque c'è modo e modo di fare osservazioni e di commentare le vicende altrui, soprattutto quando non si conoscono.
> 
> Il vostro modo, tuo e di Lunapiena, non mi trova in sintonia, lo trovo polemico e irritante.


Ma dai...
Ma scusa ok...
Hai detto che almeno poi il rapporto tra te e tuo marito era nuovo e autentico.
L'anello mancante era il tuo disinnamoramento no?
Se lui in questi due anni ha fatto di tutto e di più per te, se ha ripreso sti sentimenti, ti avrà fatta sentire amata come non mai, ma allora caspita perchè tradirlo? 

E non capisco cosa c'entro io con Lunapiena...
Non è polemica...
E' volontà di capire. 

ma ti pare?

Se i discorsi non quadrano uno leggendo si pone degli interrogativi e te li espone no?

Non riesco a capire:
Qua ci sono mariti che fanno di tutto per recuperare.
Ci sono mogli che hanno concesso la famosa seconda possibilità.

Tu invece non ce l'hai fatta e ti sei disamorata.
A sto punto sto marito si è sforzato e ha sputato sangue nel rapporto per niente eh?
Per ricevere in cambio cosa?

Na separazion?
Capisci che non è molto logico?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non le voglio prendere di punta, solo che è più forte di me, mi vengono i brividi quando sento parlare di vendette con schifezze o altro.
> 
> Maurizio


Ajo'!!!!!!!!!
un altro votato alla santità!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai scritto che attendevi una risposta e io ti ho chiesto a quale domanda.
> quindi: a quale domanda attendevi con ansia una mia risposta?



risposta domanda ma non prendere le parole così...
oggi devo prorpio spiegare le cose con il cucchiaino...
allora...hai risposto o meglio HAI DATO UN TUO PARERE RIGUARDO UN INTERVENTO DEL CONTE...credo pag 31....poco carino ma figurati...mi stupirei del contrario..
ed io ho risposo o meglio HO FATTO UN INTERVENTO A RIGUARDO...
leggilo...
e poi ho scritto vediamo un po conte come rispondi....o meglio cosa rispondi a riguardo...
RISPONDI CITANDO
INTERVIENI A TALE DISCUSSIONE...
non c'è ne domanda ne risposta...
o meglio chiedevo al conte una CONTROBBATTUTA A QUELLO CHE AVEVI SCRITTO CON ELEGANZA....



 e meno male che le tardone siamo noi....
ancora mi chiedevo  quale fosse sta domanda....


basta...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non le voglio prendere di punta, solo che è più forte di me, mi vengono i brividi quando sento parlare di vendette con schifezze o altro.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma Maurizio...
A te nessuna donna ha mai combinato qualche casin serio? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> risposta domanda ma non prendere le parole così...
> oggi devo prorpio spiegare le cose con il cucchiaino...
> allora...hai risposto o meglio HAI DATO UN TUO PARERE RIGUARDO UN INTERVENTO DEL CONTE...credo pag 31....poco carino ma figurati...mi stupirei del contrario..
> ed io ho risposo o meglio HO FATTO UN INTERVENTO A RIGUARDO...
> ...


Ma si dai Annuccia...lascia perdere eh?
Se vai dietro a tutto...
Pensa a me...
Salto post interi...
Manco leggo...tutto...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> risposta domanda ma non prendere le parole così...
> oggi devo prorpio spiegare le cose con il cucchiaino...
> allora...hai risposto o meglio HAI DATO UN TUO PARERE RIGUARDO UN INTERVENTO DEL CONTE...credo pag 31....poco carino ma figurati...mi stupirei del contrario..
> ed io ho risposo o meglio HO FATTO UN INTERVENTO A RIGUARDO...
> ...


beh si la tarda sei tu..perchè se chiedi a me una risposta che ti aspetti dal conte senza scriverlo stamo freschi...
giusto basta...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Maurizio...
> A te nessuna donna ha mai combinato qualche casin serio? Eh?


Che io sappia no, ma inizio a nutrire  dubbi da oggi il mio bicchiere o piatto  non li lascio più incustodito non si sa mai.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai Annuccia...lascia perdere eh?
> Se vai dietro a tutto...
> Pensa a me...
> Salto post interi...
> Manco leggo...tutto...


attenzione a saltare perchè se sono più alti di 3 righe ti fai male. non vorrei averti sulla coscienza


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai...
> Ma scusa ok...
> Hai detto che almeno poi il rapporto tra te e tuo marito era nuovo e autentico.
> L'anello mancante era il tuo disinnamoramento no?
> ...


Della mia storia ho già scritto e già detto, c'è pure un thread dove racconto perchè mi separo. Se vuoi rompere e provocare attaccati a qualcos'altro perchè io non rispondo più e non entro in questi giochini.

Cos'è, avevi fatto una pausa e sei tornato alla carica? Vai a scandagliare la vita di qualcun altro, la mia la gestisco benissimo da sola, non ho la necessità di leggere le tue considerazioni, soprattutto in thread dove non si parla di me.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che io sappia no, ma inizio a nutrire  dubbi da oggi il mio bicchiere o piatto  non li lascio più incustodito non si sa mai.
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma dai...

continua a tenere la tua coscenza pulita...e anche i tuoi cibi e le tue bevande lo saranno......

mi sa che si è un po traumatizzato...

però se ti fa star tranquillo controola non si sa mai


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh si la tarda sei tu..perchè se chiedi a me una risposta che ti aspetti dal conte senza scriverlo stamo freschi...
> giusto basta...


m n on dovevi uscire a fare qualcosa di piu eccitante e divertente????
che ci fai ancora qui...
vai...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Della mia storia ho già scritto e già detto, c'è pure un thread dove racconto perchè mi separo. Se vuoi rompere e provocare attaccati a qualcos'altro perchè io non rispondo più e non entro in questi giochini.
> 
> Cos'è, avevi fatto una pausa e sei tornato alla carica? Vai a scandagliare la vita di qualcun altro, la mia la gestisco benissimo da sola, non ho la necessità di leggere le tue considerazioni, soprattutto in thread dove non si parla di me.



Ammazza che caratterino..

Maurizio


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ammazza che caratterino..
> 
> Maurizio


Cosa ti aspetti da un'ex zitella acida all'ultima spiaggia?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma dai...
> 
> ...



Con voi donne non si sai mai, magari uno pensa di comportarsi bene invece dall 'altra parte si trova una subito una vendetta.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa ti aspetti da un'ex zitella acida all'ultima spiaggia?


uno yogurt aspro


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa ti aspetti da un'ex zitella acida all'ultima spiaggia?


Sono rimasto sorpreso  mi sembravi un persona moderata.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con voi donne non si sai mai, magari uno pensa di comportarsi bene invece dall 'altra parte si trova una subito una vendetta.
> 
> Maurizio



:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Infatti basta non badare alle vendette femminili.
Pensa a quanto male fa una vendetta a uno che neanche si accorge che gli stai faccendo una vendetta.
Pensa la vendetta andata a vuoto...

Quelli si che sono sberloni...
E credimi a certe scendono quei terribili lagrimoni da nervoso eh?

E tu le ridi in faccia ancora una volta.

Però dai con loro...
Non ne becchiamo mai una giusta no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono rimasto sorpreso  mi sembravi un persona moderata.
> 
> Maurizio


Visto?
Cosa ti dicevo?
Non fermarti alla prima impressione e partire in quarta eh?
Fatti un po' il polso della situazione eh?


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono rimasto sorpreso  mi sembravi un persona moderata.
> 
> Maurizio


Sono una persona moderata, ma quando qualcuno comincia a provocare fingendo di voler solo discutere, e dopo che questo giochino è stato fatto e rifatto più volte, preferisco evitare di moderare e cerco di essere chiara.

Ho già visto questo gioco, ci ho già giocato, mi ha stancata e spero di stroncarlo sul nascere. Tutto qui


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

*Maurizio ti faccio una proposta che non puoi rifiutare.*

Ora tu ti occupi di moda.
Annuccia ha un vestito fighissimo.
Ci troviamo e io convinco Annuccia a darti il vestito, così tu lo puoi mettere su un manichino e fai le mega foto.

Io nel frattempo mi tengo Annuccia senza vestito.

Così non ti capita niente no?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora tu ti occupi di moda.
> Annuccia ha un vestito fighissimo.
> Ci troviamo e io convinco Annuccia a darti il vestito, così tu lo puoi mettere su un manichino e fai le mega foto.
> 
> ...


Non faccio foto le ritocco, scelgo ambientazioni, modelle etc

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non faccio foto le ritocco, scelgo ambientazioni, modelle etc
> 
> Maurizio


allora la foto la faccio io.....ebeh...stare dietro l'obiettivo ha il suo fascino...
se vuoi visto che ci siamo ti do una mano nel post produzione....


conte non è una proposta indecente eh....
sai com'è....conoscendolo 


sai i fraintendimenti oggi non si sprecano...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora la foto la faccio io.....ebeh...stare dietro l'obiettivo ha il suo fascino...
> se vuoi visto che ci siamo ti do una mano nel post produzione....
> 
> 
> ...


Allora tu fai le foto e io lo metto nell'orifizio di maurizio?
Sarebbe questa la vendetta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu fai le foto e io lo metto nell'orifizio di maurizio?
> Sarebbe questa la vendetta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che classe...che allure..che stile...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che classe...che allure..che stile...


Vedi Toys?
Anche qui c'è un troll no?
Ma sono tutti bislacchi tentativi per fare in modo che Admin ritolga la possibilità agli ospiti di postare.
Ma conoscendolo...
Sono tutti tentativi a vuoto...no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

[video=youtube;6Ee7gKvXMAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ee7gKvXMAE[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu fai le foto e io* lo metto nell'orifizio di maurizio*?
> Sarebbe questa la vendetta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quetsa mi fa un po impressione...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quetsa mi fa un po impressione...


Ma Annuccia...lo farei per mostrarti quanto sono un principe su un cavallo bianco no?
Però dai Maurizio mi sta simpatico...no?
Dai Annù te lo chiedo con rispetto...

Non massacratemi Mauriziooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Annuccia...lo farei per mostrarti quanto sono un principe su un cavallo bianco no?
> Però dai Maurizio mi sta simpatico...no?
> Dai Annù te lo chiedo con rispetto...
> 
> Non massacratemi Mauriziooooooooooooooooo...


personalmente non credo di aver massacrato nessuno....
sono buona io....
can che abbaia mica morde...
ma se ha fame...non azzarderei ad avvicinarmi
credo sia andato via...
mentre l'altro si è traferito a litigare in "calo della libido"...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> personalmente non credo di aver massacrato nessuno....
> sono buona io....
> can che abbaia mica morde...
> ma se ha fame...non azzarderei ad avvicinarmi
> ...


Povero Maurizio Supplizio!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero Maurizio Supplizio!:mrgreen:


è andato via...
mica l'ho cacciato io
iniziava a starmi simpatico....


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti mi sono girate un po' le palle, lo ammetto. Sentirmi dire da te che sono presuntuosa perchè penso che mio marito mi ami è stato paradossale, visto che non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato.
> 
> Gli adulti non si arrabbiano e non si offendono? Penso che sia lecito, se e quando se ne ha motivo.




Fammi capire cosa intendi con : 
non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato..

Siamo in un forum stiamo conversando virtualmente .. Io non conosco nessuno in reale .. Non mi andrebbe di andare ai raduni .... Mando pochissimi mp ,perchè voglio continuare a scrivere senza essere condizionata dalla conoscenza reale..
quindi io scrivo e espongo le mie opinioni in base a ció che leggo , quindi di conseguenza in base a ció che uno scrive...
se sembro polemica e provocatrice é una tua impressione ... Come è la mia impressione che tu sia presuntuosa per il discorso di tuo marito.
E poi sarà perchè io non mi sono mai permessa di valutare il sentimento , l'amore , che un'altra persona prova per me..
proprio per evitare grandi delusioni come tu hai avuto.. Anche se non ti conosco...
ma evidentemente sono una persona molti limitata per quanto riguarda la conoscenza interiore di me stessa..
Non sono alla ricerca di qualcosa che non esiste ..io esisto per me stessa ...



Certo che è lecito arrabbiarsi e offendersi ...
Se questo ti puó servire per sfogarti fallo no!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire cosa intendi con :
> non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato..
> 
> Siamo in un forum stiamo conversando virtualmente .. Io non conosco nessuno in reale .. Non mi andrebbe di andare ai raduni .... Mando pochissimi mp ,perchè voglio continuare a scrivere senza essere condizionata dalla conoscenza reale..
> ...



Mi piace il tuo avatar luna


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire cosa intendi con :
> non ti conosco e non ti ho mai parlato..
> 
> Siamo in un forum stiamo conversando virtualmente .. Io non conosco nessuno in reale .. Non mi andrebbe di andare ai raduni .... Mando pochissimi mp ,perchè voglio continuare a scrivere senza essere condizionata dalla conoscenza reale..
> ...


Sul neretto, io mi permetto di valutare il sentimento di mio marito, con cui ho avuto un rapporto profondissimo per 18 anni e che conosco quasi come me stessa. E soprattutto non parlo quasi mai a sproposito. Aggiungo che sono in terapia da 2 anni e mezzo, lui pure... quindi abbiamo una visione della nostra vicenda molto chiara, è stato tutto ampiamente sviscerato. Penso che qui l'unica che ha titoli per valutare quanto mi abbia amata mio marito sono io, non certo tu o il Conte.

Sul rosso ti rassicuro. Non ho bisogno di sfogarmi, sono molto serena. Mi piace puntualizzare sulle cose che ritengo importanti, sulle mie cose personali e penso di averne il diritto. Soprattutto quando si parla di mio marito, una persona che qui non può controbattere, per rispetto nei suoi confronti mi sento in dovere di chiarire al meglio. Tutto qui, stai serena.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, io mi permetto di valutare il sentimento di mio marito, con cui ho avuto un rapporto profondissimo per 18 anni e che conosco quasi come me stessa. E soprattutto non parlo quasi mai a sproposito. Aggiungo che sono in terapia da 2 anni e mezzo, lui pure... quindi abbiamo una visione della nostra vicenda molto chiara, è stato tutto ampiamente sviscerato. Penso che qui l'unica che ha titoli per valutare quanto mi abbia amata mio marito sono io, non certo tu o il Conte.
> 
> Sul rosso ti rassicuro. Non ho bisogno di sfogarmi, sono molto serena. Mi piace puntualizzare sulle cose che ritengo importanti, sulle mie cose personali e penso di averne il diritto. Soprattutto quando si parla di mio marito, una persona che qui non può controbattere, per rispetto nei suoi confronti mi sento in dovere di chiarire al meglio. Tutto qui, stai serena.


Bhè di certo non sono io ad avere titoli per valutare l'amore che cc'è stato tra di voi....
ma ripensa a questa frase quando valuterai l'amore di altri..
Ora capito come sei starò più attenta a fare supposizioni o dare opinioni..
E poi non accumunarmi al Conte perchè da quello che posso aver intuito voi vi conoscete di persona... Credo che faccia molta differenza


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè di certo non sono io ad avere titoli per valutare l'amore che cc'è stato tra di voi....
> *ma ripensa a questa frase quando valuterai l'amore di altri..*
> Ora capito come sei starò più attenta a fare supposizioni o dare opinioni..
> E poi non accumunarmi al Conte perchè da quello che posso aver intuito voi vi conoscete di persona... Credo che faccia molta differenza


Io non ho mai valutato l'amore di una persona per un'altra. Anzi, ho sempre ribadito che ci sono amori diversi e che ciascuno ama a modo suo, che ogni storia è a sé.
Posso dire cosa penso _in generale _di certe tipologie di coppie, quelle, ad esempio, che decidono di stare insieme ma nello stesso tempo fare sesso con chiunque capiti a tiro. Ma di solito lo faccio tenendomi sempre aperta e disponibile alla discussione, se questa rimane sul generale e se si evita di entrare nel mio personale per controbattere.
Non credo di essermi mai permessa di riferirmi a _quel _marito o _quella _moglie e a _quella _storia.

Questa la differenza tra me e te.

Ti accomuno al Conte perchè dite più o meno le stesse cose, non per altro.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai valutato l'amore di una persona per un'altra. Anzi, ho sempre ribadito che ci sono amori diversi e che ciascuno ama a modo suo, che ogni storia è a sé.
> Posso dire cosa penso _in generale _di certe tipologie di coppie, quelle, ad esempio, che decidono di stare insieme ma nello stesso tempo fare sesso con chiunque capiti a tiro. Ma di solito lo faccio tenendomi sempre aperta e disponibile alla discussione, *se questa rimane sul generale e se si evita di entrare nel mio personale per controbattere.
> Non credo di essermi mai permessa di riferirmi a quel marito o quella moglie e a quella storia.*
> 
> ...




Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...


Poi io amo le differenze tra le persone ...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> 
> 
> *Poi io amo le differenze tra le persone *...


se le ami come dici le devi anche rispettare....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se le ami come dici le devi anche rispettare....



Così scritto non capisco "se le ami "è riferito alle persone o alle differenze...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu fai le foto e io lo metto nell'orifizio di maurizio?
> Sarebbe questa la vendetta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Conte con questa rima stavolta sei uscito dai binari, non esagerare altrimenti ti metto a sedere sopra un ombrello di scena.



Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Così scritto non capisco "se le ami "è riferito alle persone o alle differenze...


alle differenze..ovvio


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte con questa rima stavolta sei uscito dai binari, non esagerare altrimenti ti metto a sedere sopra un ombrello di scena.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Dai Maurizio facciamo un bel sodalizio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai...
> Ma scusa ok...
> Hai detto che almeno poi il rapporto tra te e tuo marito era nuovo e autentico.
> L'anello mancante era il tuo disinnamoramento no?
> ...


da quando in qua l'amore è logico Conte? Scusate se intervengo, ma mi sento molto in sintonia con Sole per quello che sto vivendo. I sentimenti si provano... o non si provano, non c'è logica, non c'è ragionamento, non c'è convenienza che tenga.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non faccio foto le ritocco, scelgo ambientazioni, modelle etc
> 
> Maurizio


in che città?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che città?


ti stavo aspettando.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti stavo aspettando.


cosa mi hai portato?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando in qua l'amore è logico Conte? Scusate se intervengo, ma mi sento molto in sintonia con Sole per quello che sto vivendo. I sentimenti si provano... o non si provano, non c'è logica, non c'è ragionamento, non c'è convenienza che tenga.



è vero non c'è nulla di più illogico dell'amore...
magari potessimo scegliere di innamorarci o disinnamorarci così ...a comando...seguendo la "logica"
sarebbe tutto più semplice e soprattutto indolore...

ma il conte ha detto in un intervento di non essere mai stato innamorato...(spero di non sbagliarmi)
quindi...è normale che parli così credo...

e aggiungo beato lui....
alle volte,scusate lo sfogo che c'entra poco,o forse c'entrra...avrei voluto svuotare il mio cuore....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa mi hai portato?


piantine di salvia:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando in qua l'amore è logico Conte? Scusate se intervengo, ma mi sento molto in sintonia con Sole per quello che sto vivendo. I sentimenti si provano... o non si provano, non c'è logica, non c'è ragionamento, non c'è convenienza che tenga.


Certo i sentimenti sono moti spontanei dell'animo...
Vanno e vengono eh?
Difficile descriverli sempre eh?

Ma sono di questa opinione:
1) COn i sentimenti non si combina un casso.
2) L'innamoramento passa pì che in pressia
3) Vanno avanti solo le coppie che passato tutta questa aura: stanno insieme 
Perchè legati dalle cose che contano per davvero.

Poi lei non mi capisce.
E per quanto io cerchi di spiegare il mio punto di vista, lei nemmeno lo considera.

Se siamo legati da cose che non contano: finisce sempre male.

Meglio le coppie che investono in:
-dosi di accetazione
-dosi di sopportazione reciproca e vicendevole
-dosi di pazienza e lungimiranza

Perchè poi non meniamo il can per l'aia...
Hai mai osservato?
Quando abbiamo troppa confidenza e tutto è dato per scontato, anzichè fare gli innamoratini del cazzo, scarichiamo sempre sul coniuge tutti i nostri malumori no?

Perchè a vivere con una persona ci si scontra inevitabilmente in cose che non ci piacciono.

E le persone peggiori con cui convivere sono quelle che si sentono troppo "perfette" no?
Cosa capita?
Eh?
Che l'altro si adegua.
Ma poi anzichè costruire un dialogo dialettico...

Cons'hai in casa?
Uno che ti dice sempre...si cara, hai ragione cara....si...cara...è così come dici...si va bene...

E poi per sotto ne compina peggio di Bertoldo no?

Proprio perchè i sentimenti sono ingannevoli...ed effimeri:
COme si fa ad essere così cretini da investire qualcosa di serio su di essi?

Stai ancora con tuo marito perchè sei innamorata persa di lui?
Ma fammi il piacere dai...

Ma svegliamoci un attimo eh?

E sai cosa frega le donne?

Il loro spasmodico bisogno di emozioni...

Ripeto...facile per una sera regalarti emozioni...
Ma casso per tutti i giorni della tua vita no eh?
Sta sicura che in capo ad un mese...un uomo come me è perfettamente in grado di farti provare tutti i sentimenti negativi di sto mondo eh?

Spiegami perchè TUTTE hanno cercato di modificarmi e manipolarmi, ricavando sempre e solo un'asciata in testa. Eh?

Me lo spieghi?

Ma porco casso sono scappato a cinque anni dalla mammina fagocitante...
Mica ho bisogno di crocerossine eh?

E mejo stronzo e cattivo
Che un rammollito larva schiavo de na dona eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero non c'è nulla di più illogico dell'amore...
> magari potessimo scegliere di innamorarci o disinnamorarci così ...a comando...seguendo la "logica"
> sarebbe tutto più semplice e soprattutto indolore...
> 
> ...


Senti Annuccia...
A conti fatti...
Io non ho mai provato certi disastri emotivi che leggo qui dentro...
Ma fidati...
Tu mandami una foto di te nuda...
Stai certa che per 30 minuti sarò innamorato perso di te no?
Non hai idea di che sentimenti provo eh? 

Direi forse una cosa...
Sono andato in overdose di figa eh?

QUindi...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Ok....L'amore è pazzo.
Ma mai stupido.

E se l'amore è stupido
Meglio non provarlo no?

A che pro?


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> piantine di salvia:mrgreen:


sapessi che alito profumato ha ulisse...pure la menta ha sterminato:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai si farà no...
> Non sa ancora di Essere Maurizio sull'orlo di un precipizio no?
> Dai se non lo tengo io per i capelli...
> Poi sono da solo in trincea Lothar è in crociera no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu capisci quello hai dentro la tua testa.


io mi riferivo all' arroganza del Marrazzo.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sapessi che alito profumato ha ulisse...pure la menta ha sterminato:rotfl:





ulisse è il tuo amore peloso ?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alle differenze..ovvio



Scusa ma non mi sembrava tanto ovvio ....
non mi sembrava che esprimendo un opinione contrastante rispetto a molti non avessi rispettato differenze ....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu capisci quello hai dentro la tua testa.
> 
> 
> io mi riferivo all' arroganza del Marrazzo.


Eh ma mica ho la pretesa di capire le donne eh?
Sono loro che s'illudono che io le capisca eh?
E lascio credere a loro tutto quello che vogliono eh?
Che mi costa?

Ma lascia perdere il Marrazzo no?

Ma buttelo via...no?

E ringrazia la tua buona stella che non ti abbia attaccato qualche malattia...vatti a fidare della gente eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo i sentimenti sono moti spontanei dell'animo...
> Vanno e vengono eh?
> Difficile descriverli sempre eh?
> 
> ...


è da un pochino che mi sembri... seduto sulle spine. Non me la conti giusta, hai qualcosa che ti brucia.
Comunque ti dico: io sono una persona passionale, minestre riscaldate a me non vanno giù. Perchè si vive una volta sola, a me piace vivere respirando aria pulita alla luce del sole, ma mi voglio pure sentire viva. 
Bisogno di emozioni? sì anche quelle, diversamente vedrei la mia vita grigia e triste. Io già fatico tutti i giorni, ho lavorato tanto e subito la mia parte di avversità dalla vita. Ne arriveranno altre, certamente. Quindi, quando posso, ogni tanto, voglio sentirmi in uno stato d'animo tale da avere il sorriso sulle labbra e voglia di cantare. Tu sai cosa dà quello stato d'animo? Emozioni, il cuore cha batte forte, la gola stretta... no paura, no obblighi, no cose concrete. 
Ma io non manipolo nessuno, eh? Perchè è fatica e quello che si ottiene è scontato, invece a me piacciono le sorprese... non mi serve tanto, mi basta davvero poco. La felicità è una piccola cosa Conte... chi si aspetta chissà che... è un patàcca.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma mica ho la pretesa di capire le donne eh?
> *Sono loro che s'illudono che io le capisca* eh?
> *E lascio credere a loro tutto quello che vogliono eh?
> Che mi costa*?
> ...




tra quelle non ci son io.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ulisse è il tuo amore peloso ?


sì, in pratica ho gli stessi gusti di chiara:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in pratica ho gli stessi gusti di chiara:mrgreen:


bella questa:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando in qua l'amore è logico Conte? Scusate se intervengo, ma mi sento molto in sintonia con Sole per quello che sto vivendo. I sentimenti si provano... o non si provano, non c'è logica, non c'è ragionamento, non c'è convenienza che tenga.



" L'amore non è quello che i poeti del cazzo vogliono farvi credere. L'amore ha i denti; i denti mordono; i morsi non guariscono mai. Nessuna parola, nessuna combinazione di parole, può chiudere le ferite d'amore."
spiegami perchè devo volermi così male da dovermi ferire....
Non è più logico viaggiare con gli occhi aperti per cercare di non finire in un rosaio....


----------



## Annuccia (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Annuccia...
> A conti fatti...
> *Io non ho mai provato certi disastri emotivi che leggo qui dentro*...
> Ma fidati...
> ...


ecco...la mia non vuole essere una predica per carità...
mi basta quanto ho predicato ieri con il nostro amico non registrato maurizio...
ma vedi..tu ogni tanto alleggerisci un po troppo...
ma è normale...
avere amore facile per tutte significa non averlo per nessuna e quindi avere sanoe salvo  il cuore da ebventuali colpi che normalmente quando si AMA si accusano...

ma va bene...
ripeto ti invidio pure...
così campi 100anni....

io mi sa che crepo prima...:unhappy:

(tocco ferro cmq...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco...la mia non vuole essere una predica per carità...
> mi basta quanto ho predicato ieri con il nostro amico non registrato maurizio...
> ma vedi..tu ogni tanto alleggerisci un po troppo...
> ma è normale...
> ...


Ecco Conte, una Donna che non manipola... e che ama. Annuccia è la dimostrazione che i tuoi pregiudizi sono infondati.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco...la mia non vuole essere una predica per carità...
> mi basta quanto ho predicato ieri con il nostro amico non registrato maurizio...
> ma vedi..tu ogni tanto alleggerisci un po troppo...
> ma è normale...
> ...


Chiariamoci meglio, perchè non sono un qualunquista che con uno sguardo ti conquista!
Amore facile si.
Pincyamore.
Ma credimi per poche...
Perchè le gobbe, storte, scostumate, ciompe ecc..ecc...cesse non mi piacciono.
Penso che il mio massimo ti amo possa essere un sorriso e come abbagliato da un'emozione il dirti...
Donna, tu mi piaci! Mi piaci.

Direi che averlo solo per una
Mi sembra riduttivo
Mi sembra di cacciare la testa in un pozzo da cui non uscirò mai più
Mi sembra di legarmi una palla al piede

Ma lo dico a ragion vissuta eh?
E so difendermi egregiamente
Vuoi tu quoque...condividere con me?
Ok donna...
COminciamo...
come prima istanza prenditi sulle spalle questi cento chili di malumore, al posto di un timido sorriso...
Mi amerai?

Io ti dico questo 
Giovine femmina del sud!

Un conto è provare dei sentimenti
Saperli governare
Saperli indirizzare
Saper dare a loro un volto e una concretezza

Un conto è essere in balia di loro.
Quando si è in balia di sentimenti è come avere il ciccio che vien duro e non sai perchè?

Ed è appunto una cosa tipica della gioventù.
In cui tutte sono belle e buone...tutte simpatiche e carine...tutte meritevoli dei tuoi fiori...

Poi maturando 
E soprattutto dopo aver concretizzato qualcosa con qualcuno
Guardi più a questa cosa, al rapporto, che non alla persona in sè.

Girela come vuoi...
Diremo forse che chi sposiamo diventa una persona che bene o male vediamo da certi punti di vista sotto i quali non ne vediamo nessun' altra no?

Ma poi Annuccia
Io non ero così
Sono diventato così 
Grazie alle delusioni no?

O devo coltivare altre illusioni?
Certo l'illusione in prima istanza ti fa leggero e felice...
Ma poi? Ma poi? 

Nel tempo?

Non sto sulle spine...
SOno solo un po' burbero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold



ti ho quotato e approvato, sorella:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in pratica ho gli stessi gusti di chiara:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che città?


Di base Roma, ma lavoro anche molto fuori anche all 'estero, dipende dal cliente, dalla ambientazione, da molti fattori.
Lavori  in questo settore?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di base Roma, ma lavoro anche molto fuori anche all 'estero, dipende dal cliente, dalla ambientazione, da molti fattori.
> Lavori  in questo settore?



Maurizio


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> 
> 
> Poi io amo le differenze tra le persone ...


Ti chiarisco subito: se si parla di un argomento che non riguarda me, nel thread di un utente che espone un suo problema e io dico la mia, mi aspetto che si ribatta sulle base delle mie idee e non tirando in ballo la mia vicenda matrimoniale affermando che sono presuntuosa o confusa. Tutto qui.

Ripeto, posso accettare le opinioni e i pareri, se espressi con imparzialità e buona fede. Non accetto che lo si faccia solo per il gusto di provocarmi.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti chiarisco subito: se si parla di un argomento che non riguarda me, nel thread di un utente che espone un suo problema e io dico la mia, mi aspetto che si ribatta sulle base delle mie idee e non tirando in ballo la mia vicenda matrimoniale affermando che sono presuntuosa o confusa. Tutto qui.
> 
> Ripeto, posso accettare le opinioni e i pareri, se espressi con imparzialità e buona fede. Non accetto che lo si faccia solo per il gusto di provocarmi.



Sole, la tua moderazione sparita con Scipione? occhio che le previsioni hanno anunciato  l 'arrivo di Caronte, rimani bella e moderata come sempre, su dai.



ciao Maurizio


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sole, la tua moderazione sparita con Scipione? occhio che le previsioni hanno anunciato  l 'arrivo di Caronte, rimani bella e moderata come sempre, su dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ciao Maurizio


Non mi sembra di essere meno bella se dico come la penso. Non sto offendendo nessuno, mi pare. Sto esponendo le mie idee con civiltà.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti chiarisco subito: se si parla di un argomento che non riguarda me, nel thread di un utente che espone un suo problema e io dico la mia, mi aspetto che si ribatta sulle base delle mie idee e non tirando in ballo la mia vicenda matrimoniale affermando che sono presuntuosa o confusa. Tutto qui.
> 
> Ripeto, posso accettare le opinioni e i pareri, se espressi con imparzialità e buona fede. Non accetto che lo si faccia solo per il gusto di provocarmi.


Se tu hai deciso che io stavo provocando ....non cambierai idea .... hai ragione Sole atvo provocando...
ma io l'ho scritto che non era una provocazione ... conoscendoti virtualmente e sembrandomi un pò permalosa ...
A me sembra che tu come altri ,nonostante si dica siamo in un forum e siamo qui per un confronto sereno .... se il confronto non è a te consono ti offendi ..
Mi scuso....ma continuerò a  scrivere quello che mi appare da un post scritto....
Ribadisco non  voglio offendere nessuno ,provocare ecc..eccc....


Poi io ho ribattuto sulla base delle tue idee...
Se la tua idea è che tuo marito ti ama troppo scusa ma continuo a dire che questo è per me presunzione .....poi per carità sbaglierò ....ma lo ridico scrivo in base a quello che l'altro scrive....


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se tu hai deciso che io stavo provocando ....non cambierai idea .... hai ragione Sole atvo provocando...
> ma io l'ho scritto che non era una provocazione ... conoscendoti virtualmente e sembrandomi un pò permalosa ...
> A me sembra che tu come altri ,nonostante si dica siamo in un forum e siamo qui per un confronto sereno .... se il confronto non è a te consono ti offendi ..
> Mi scuso....ma continuerò a  scrivere quello che mi appare da un post scritto....
> ...


Mi piacerebbe tanto, cara Lunapiena, lasciare un marito che non mi ama. 

Eviterei di vederlo piangere ogni giorno, di vederlo soffrire, di toccare con mano la sua disperazione. 

Eviterei di sentirlo dire che, nonostante l'abbia tradito e poi lasciato, mi amerà sempre, perchè sono una donna bellissima, l'unica compagna che potrebbe avere al suo fianco.

Eviterei di sentirlo morire di gelosia ogni volta che vado via per incontrare un altro.

Eviterei di sentigli dire che potrà avere altre donne, che le avrà, prima o poi, ma che aspetterà sempre e comunque me per tutta la vita, anche se non mi ostacolerà mai nel mio percorso senza di lui.

Come ho già scritto, sto vivendo un'agonia. La mia famiglia, l'unica mia ragione di vita per anni, non esiste più. I miei figli soffrono, mio marito soffre e io mi sento responsabile perchè ad oggi sono io la causa della loro sofferenza. Ecco, avere un marito che non mi ama così tanto mi sarebbe di conforto, forse. Ma non è così. Mi ama e no, non perchè sono presuntuosa.

Pensala come ti pare, ho detto e scritto quel che dovevo e va bene così


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sole, la tua moderazione sparita con Scipione? occhio che le previsioni hanno anunciato  l 'arrivo di Caronte, rimani bella e moderata come sempre, su dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ciao Maurizio


Maurizio Sole e Luna
La luce e le tenebre
L'eterno dualismo tra bene e male
Di giorno tutti maritini fedeli alla luce del sole
di notte al chiaror della luna 
tutti lupetti ululanti
tra sospiri e romantiche emozioni.

Ah se solo tornasse lui!
Fetonte che salì sul carro...

Maurizio Solstizio
L'unico giorno di equilibrio tra luce e tenebra!


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto, cara Lunapiena, lasciare un marito che non mi ama.
> 
> Eviterei di vederlo piangere ogni giorno, di vederlo soffrire, di toccare con mano la sua disperazione.
> 
> ...


non capisco...se l'hai lasciato,perchè scrivi "mi piacerebbe lasciare...."?

ti riferisci al divorzio formale?


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non capisco...se l'hai lasciato,perchè scrivi "mi piacerebbe lasciare...."?
> 
> ti riferisci al divorzio formale?


Perchè ci siamo lasciati, ma vivremo insieme ancora per qualche settimana. Ha avuto bisogno di tempo per trovare una sistemazione. Quindi è un fatto che sta accandendo in questo momento.


----------



## Circe off (26 Giugno 2012)

*Scusa l'invadenza*



Sole ha detto:


> Perchè ci siamo lasciati, ma vivremo insieme ancora per qualche settimana. Ha avuto bisogno di tempo per trovare una sistemazione. Quindi è un fatto che sta accandendo in questo momento.


Se vuoi puoi non rispondermi....ma come hai fatto a capire che non lo ami più? Da cosa te ne sei accorta? È una sensazione chiara e netta? Io non ci capisco più niente della mia vita e dei miei sentimenti


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Se vuoi puoi non rispondermi....ma come hai fatto a capire che non lo ami più? Da cosa te ne sei accorta? È una sensazione chiara e netta? Io non ci capisco più niente della mia vita e dei miei sentimenti


Circe, sono passati due anni e mezzo e in questo tempo ho alternato fasi in cui credevo di amarlo ad altre in cui ero certa di non provare più amore per lui.

Alla fine la voglia di allontanarmi da lui, di stare con altri uomini, di vivere una vita sempre più mia e sempre meno 'nostra' ha prevalso. Negli ultimi mesi mi avrà chiesto di andare a cena fuori mille volte... io con una scusa o con l'altra sono sempre riuscita a non andare. Alla fine anche le passioni che abbiamo sempre condiviso, i concerti rock ad esempio, io sceglievo di vivermele da sola o con altri amici o amiche.

E' stato un allontanamento progressivo.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Mi piacerebbe tanto, cara Lunapiena, lasciare un marito che non mi ama*.
> 
> Eviterei di vederlo piangere ogni giorno, di vederlo soffrire, di toccare con mano la sua disperazione.
> 
> ...




è triste essere lasciati quando si ama ancora e non  si è piu amati
ma lo è molto di più quando non si ama più mentre l'altro continua a farlo....
capisco la tua angoscia....

hai tutto il mio rispetto per quanto può valere...
per quanto riguarda il senso di colpa,beh è normale provarlo...ma non siamo padroni del nostro cuore,ci illudiamo alle volte di poterlo essere ma non è così,continuando a fingere gli avresti fatto più male...

non è colpa tua,ne di nessuno...è la vita


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è triste essere lasciati quando si ama ancora e non  si è piu amati
> ma lo è molto di più quando non si ama più mentre l'altro continua a farlo....
> capisco la tua angoscia....
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Se vuoi puoi non rispondermi....ma come hai fatto a capire che non lo ami più? Da cosa te ne sei accorta? È una sensazione chiara e netta? Io non ci capisco più niente della mia vita e dei miei sentimenti


credo che sia inutile ripensare ai primi tempi, quelli dell'innamoramento, poi si cambia comunque, il paragone non reggerebbe di certo...
piuttosto, credo che lo si capisca bene quando ci si accorge che è possibile una vita senza di lui/lei
una vita vera, piena, bella, che certamente può riservare ancora brutte sorprese, ma che si sa non arriveranno più da quella "parte"


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che sia inutile ripensare ai primi tempi, quelli dell'innamoramento, poi si cambia comunque, il paragone non reggerebbe di certo...
> piuttosto, credo che lo si capisca bene *quando ci si accorge che è possibile una vita senza di lui/lei*
> una vita vera, piena, bella, che certamente può riservare ancora brutte sorprese, ma che si sa non arriveranno più da quella "parte"


Ciao,

infatti ... per me è stato proprio quello un momento cruciale ...

prima ci giocavo col pensiero ... quasi sforzato ...

poi è avvento naturale ... e ho visto un futuro senza di lui a canto a me ...

pur continuando a volerli tanto bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... per me è stato proprio quello un momento cruciale ...
> 
> ...


Stessa cosa per me. Io stavo bene con mio marito, gli voglio molto bene. E magari avrei potuto continuare a vivere con lui per chissà quanto tempo, pur non amandolo più.
Per fortuna mi è capitato di arrivare ad un punto in cui mi era proprio impossibile continuare a sostenere una 'doppia vita' (che tra l'altro era evidente a tutti, a lui per primo) e mi sono sentita di fare una scelta definitiva. E' stata una scelta apparentemente improvvisa, ma in realtà ho impiegato molto tempo per maturarla.


----------



## Circe off (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Stessa cosa per me. Io stavo bene con mio marito, gli voglio molto bene. E magari avrei potuto continuare a vivere con lui per chissà quanto tempo, pur non amandolo più.
> Per fortuna mi è capitato di arrivare ad un punto in cui mi era proprio impossibile continuare a sostenere una 'doppia vita' (che tra l'altro era evidente a tutti, a lui per primo) e mi sono sentita di fare una scelta definitiva. E' stata una scelta apparentemente improvvisa, ma in realtà ho impiegato molto tempo per maturarla.


Io senza di lui andrei avanti lo stesso ma non sarei felice....x ora fa parte di me. Ma ho paura dei miei continui picchi in giù o in su, scaturiti dal suo lungo tradimento...


----------



## Discantato (28 Giugno 2012)

*pensieri sparsi*

Ciao circe, chi ti scrive ha tradito ed è stato tradito nella stessa relazione. Per due anni e mezzo ho sperato e lavorato per un riallaccio anche per via di nostra figlia ma ultimamente lei si fa "coccolare" da un mio "confidente"  che non riesco più a definire amico. Diciamo che ci sto lavorando e che le grane più grosse me le da giuda piuttosto che maria maddalena. 

Dal mio, spesso confuso, punto di vista

quel che fatto è fatto e niente sarà mai più come prima. Ne per te ne per lui. 
il che, per inciso, è senz'altro una buona cosa
quindi, per prima cosa, A MENO CHE TU NON NE SIA PIENAMENTE CONSAPEVOLE, NON DROGARTI IN NESSUN MODO 
in questo momento, come hai scritto, di tanto in tanto il demone si impossessa di te: probabilemente speculi e rimurgini sulla veridicità di esperienza che hai scoperto effimere componendo e scomponendo parti di "realtà" di cui non hai esperienza diretta. Considera sempre che in questo momento la tua concezione della realtà si sta ridefinendo. ll demone distorce il tuo modo di vedere e valutare le cose e le droghe quindi (i farmaci sono degli alteratori percettivi profondi) rischiano di rendere impossibile ciò che di per se è difficile.

comunque una delle realtà è che tutti gli uomini e le donne sono esseri deboli e imperfetti. 

Accettata la declinazione della realtà subentra la scelta, perchè non è ovvio che Amore sia sopravvissuto.

ascoltati, quello che credi amore potrebbe (ripeto potrebbe perchè non ti conosco) essere in realtà orgoglio o volontà di mantenere aspettative altrui o un immagine di te irrimidiabilmente compromessa.

In ogni caso, se senti di non controllare (o controllare troppo) la tua rabbia trova il modo di stare da sola per un periodo. Prenditi cura di te stessa e delle tue passioni, ti aiuterà a capire i tuoi sentimenti (un po meno confusi dalle emozioni) e quindi decidere cosa vuoi veramente dalla tua vita.
 Recupera la tua dignità maltrattata e se ti fa stare meglio da pure di matto e umilia la tua "amica". La rabbia fa parte di quell'umanità che senti di aver perso e che sta solo a te riconquistare. 

Per quel che riguarda la prole non riesco a consigliarti quindi ti racconto la nostra esperienza: noi non eravamo sposati e questo ha reso tutto meno complicato nella gestione della piccola.  Insieme non sappiamo più stare e anche la bambina lo capisce. Oggi vedo nostra figlia curiosa, affettuosa e attenta più di tanti bambini con famiglie strutturate. Come tutti anche lei ha i suoi momenti cupi ma sono chiari e definiti e spesso si concludono con una discussione che lei stessa richiede. Fatti chiari zelda felice.

ti abbraccio e ti auguro di proseguire sempre con maggiore slancio il cammino verso te stessa.

ser.ali.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Discantato ha detto:


> Ciao circe, chi ti scrive ha tradito ed è stato tradito nella stessa relazione. Per due anni e mezzo ho sperato e lavorato per un riallaccio anche per via di nostra figlia ma ultimamente lei si fa "coccolare" da un mio "confidente"  che non riesco più a definire amico. Diciamo che ci sto lavorando e che le grane più grosse me le da giuda piuttosto che maria maddalena.
> 
> Dal mio, spesso confuso, punto di vista
> 
> ...



benvenuta. approvo tutto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Stessa cosa per me. Io stavo bene con mio marito, gli voglio molto bene. E magari avrei potuto continuare a vivere con lui per chissà quanto tempo, pur non amandolo più.
> Per fortuna mi è capitato di arrivare ad un punto in cui mi era proprio impossibile continuare a sostenere una 'doppia vita' (che tra l'altro era evidente a tutti, a lui per primo) e mi sono sentita di fare una scelta definitiva. E' stata una scelta apparentemente improvvisa, ma in realtà ho impiegato molto tempo per maturarla.


Ciao cara Sole,

si, è un processo molto lento e in parte inconsapevole ... matura pian piano ... 

anche se abbiamo due storie diverse ... sembra che ciò che ci ha portati a questa conclusione sia molto simile. 

ti abbraccio forte ... in questo percorso ... perché anche se lo abbiamo voluto noi ... è dura ... molto dura e triste. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> benvenuta. approvo tutto quello che hai scritto.


Credo che sia un uomo. E non sono d'accordo sul fatto che 'niente sarà mai più come prima' sia senz'altro una buona cosa. Bisogna vedere com'era prima.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che sia un uomo. E non sono d'accordo sul fatto che 'niente sarà mai più come prima' sia senz'altro una buona cosa. Bisogna vedere com'era prima.


 niente è più come prima già un attimo dopo in genere.
ecco, ho scritto...ed è già cambiato qualcosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente è più come prima già un attimo dopo in genere.
> ecco, ho scritto...ed è già cambiato qualcosa


come siamo presocratiche stamane...


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

:sman:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come siamo presocratiche stamane...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sman:


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara Sole,
> 
> si, è un processo molto lento e in parte inconsapevole ... matura pian piano ...
> 
> ...


Ti abbraccio anch'io


----------



## Circe off (28 Giugno 2012)

Discantato ha detto:


> Ciao circe, chi ti scrive ha tradito ed è stato tradito nella stessa relazione. Per due anni e mezzo ho sperato e lavorato per un riallaccio anche per via di nostra figlia ma ultimamente lei si fa "coccolare" da un mio "confidente"  che non riesco più a definire amico. Diciamo che ci sto lavorando e che le grane più grosse me le da giuda piuttosto che maria maddalena.
> 
> Dal mio, spesso confuso, punto di vista
> 
> ...


Ciao, non so se tu sia un uomo o una donna, ma ho apprezzato tanto il tuo messaggio....sei l'unico/a che ha fatto riferimento ai farmaci.. ho provato ad eliminarli gradualmente xche convinta di stare bene....ma ho fatto un guaio. Sono ricaduta nella tristezza infinita. Quindi x ora non ci penso proprio....


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ciao, non so se tu sia un uomo o una donna, ma ho apprezzato tanto il tuo messaggio....sei l'unico/a che ha fatto riferimento ai farmaci.. ho provato ad eliminarli gradualmente xche convinta di stare bene....ma ho fatto un guaio. Sono ricaduta nella tristezza infinita. Quindi x ora non ci penso proprio....


E' un uomo...
_
Ciao circe, chi ti scrive ha tradito ed è* stato tradito* nella stessa relazione. Per due anni e mezzo ho sperato e lavorato per un riallaccio anche per *via di nostra figlia* ma ultimamente *lei si fa "coccolare"* da un mio "confidente" che non riesco più a definire amico. Diciamo che ci sto lavorando e che le grane più grosse me le da giuda piuttosto che maria maddalena. _


----------



## Discantato (28 Giugno 2012)

Cara Circe (ebbene si, sono un maschietto )
te lo dico in modo brutale, se vuoi uscirne e guarire dovrai soffrire. La "tristezza infinita" che senti è uno squilibrio biochimico dato da una concomitanza di fattori. Devi dare il tempo al tuo cervello, oltre alla tua anima, di ritrovare un equilibrio fisiologico. Le endorfine posso essere stimolate in molti modi: come ti ho già scritto hai la fortuna sia estate.Tieniti impegnata con cose che ti piacciono e sulle quali sai di poterti concentrare con minor difficoltà. Questo è un buon modo per interrompere quello che io chiamo "pensiero ossessivo".
 Il sole e la luce sono ottimi antidepressivi naturali, sfruttali prima che il lungo inverno ti prenda alla gola. Per il resto ci sono i boschi, il mare, la campagna, gli animali e, più in generale, l'attività fisica. Sesso incluso, consapevole che quella è una delle sfere in cui sei stata ferita. 

Voglio anche dirti qualcosa da traditore: la mamma di mia figlia ha ingoiato il rospo e questo se l'è mangiata dall'interno. Da fuori io percepivo solo il fastidio per non riuscire a capire perchè ogni mio comportamento fosse sbagliato. Col senno di poi so che non poteva essere diversamente. A tuo marito (che io avrei già riconsegnato a sua mamma) farà bene capire in maniera chiara che la ferita è profonda e che si dovrà preparare ad avere moooooolta pazienza con te.

ribadisco che niente sarà come prima. ne per te ne per lui. Magari prima era più semplice ma sicuramente meno vero. e la mia filosofia è che è meglio una delusione vera che una gioia finta. Opinabile ma nella mia esperienza sensata. 

 Dio non ci mette mai davanti ad una difficoltà senza fornirci gli stumenti per affrontarla. quindi sforzati e resta vigile. in bocca a lupo, e buon lavoro.



ser.ali.


----------



## Circe (29 Giugno 2012)

Discantato ha detto:


> Cara Circe (ebbene si, sono un maschietto )
> te lo dico in modo brutale, se vuoi uscirne e guarire dovrai soffrire. La "tristezza infinita" che senti è uno squilibrio biochimico dato da una concomitanza di fattori. *Devi dare il tempo al tuo cervello, oltre alla tua anima, di ritrovare un equilibrio fisiologico*. Le endorfine posso essere stimolate in molti modi: come ti ho già scritto hai la fortuna sia estate.Tieniti impegnata con cose che ti piacciono e sulle quali sai di poterti concentrare con minor difficoltà. Questo è un buon modo per interrompere quello che io chiamo "pensiero ossessivo".
> Il sole e la luce sono ottimi antidepressivi naturali, sfruttali prima che il lungo inverno ti prenda alla gola. Per il resto ci sono i boschi, il mare, la campagna, gli animali e, più in generale, l'attività fisica. Sesso incluso, consapevole che quella è una delle sfere in cui sei stata ferita.
> 
> ...


Grazie disincantato, da una disincantata in un momento di difficoltà. Tentero' di aspettare il tempo per il mio cervello come dici tu, mio marito lo sta capendo ma non so fino a quando resisterà, e mi sforzero' di restare vigile....non so dove andro'.....ma non posso scendere per ora da questa nave piena di falle....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

Discantato ha detto:


> Cara Circe (ebbene si, sono un maschietto )
> te lo dico in modo brutale, se vuoi uscirne e guarire dovrai soffrire. La "tristezza infinita" che senti è uno squilibrio biochimico dato da una concomitanza di fattori. Devi dare il tempo al tuo cervello, oltre alla tua anima, di ritrovare un equilibrio fisiologico. Le endorfine posso essere stimolate in molti modi: come ti ho già scritto hai la fortuna sia estate.Tieniti impegnata con cose che ti piacciono e sulle quali sai di poterti concentrare con minor difficoltà. Questo è un buon modo per interrompere quello che io chiamo "pensiero ossessivo".
> Il sole e la luce sono ottimi antidepressivi naturali, sfruttali prima che il lungo inverno ti prenda alla gola. Per il resto ci sono i boschi, il mare, la campagna, gli animali e, più in generale, l'attività fisica. Sesso incluso, consapevole che quella è una delle sfere in cui sei stata ferita.
> 
> ...


E' passato un anno e io ancora non riesco a voltare pagina, ma solo il senso di vendetta e il dolore aumentano. E' estate ma a me non viene voglia di fare niente, passo le giornate senza fare nulla.
Dio, Dio, Dio ci mette sulla strada persone egoiste al limite della cattiveria...e ha loro dona una vita bella e felice. Mentre a noi resta il dolore di aver conosciuto tanta cattiveria. Non so quali siano questi strumenti per affrontare le difficoltà....ma io mi sento solo una a cui rubato l'anima!


----------



## discantato (30 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' passato un anno e io ancora non riesco a voltare pagina, ma solo il senso di vendetta e il dolore aumentano. E' estate ma a me non viene voglia di fare niente, passo le giornate senza fare nulla.
> Dio, Dio, Dio ci mette sulla strada persone egoiste al limite della cattiveria...e ha loro dona una vita bella e felice. Mentre a noi resta il dolore di aver conosciuto tanta cattiveria. Non so quali siano questi strumenti per affrontare le difficoltà....ma io mi sento solo una a cui rubato l'anima!


Ci sono momenti in cui condivido quello che dici (e per me sono passati due anni e mezzo). Momenti in cui il letto mi mastica regalandomi immagini in cui morbosamente mi immergo. Giornate perse elaborando storie dove la colpa prende il posto della responsabilità e il condizionale diventa il verbo fondamentale di questa narrazione malata. 

Poi succede che la mia voglia di vivere prende il sopravvento, che mi rendo conto che ho sempre saputo il rischio che correvo ad innamorarmi di una matta così. 

Sono questi i giorni che ringrazio dio di aver ridimensionato il mio ego, di avermi mostrato tutti i limiti dell'agire umano e l'importanza della LIBERTA' in un rapporto degno di questo nome. 

Oggi non sono ancora guarito e le umiliazioni sono tutt'altro che finite ma ogni bruciatura è li a ricordarmi i miei errori. Sono anche io ad averci portati a questo punto. Io ad aver accettato io ad aver rischiato. Lo rifarei? si Lo rifarò? non lo so, per il momento raccolgo i cocci stando attento a non tagliarmi. 

Una delle cose che ho capito, perchè mi è stata ripetuta mille volte dalla matta di cui sopra, è che sono solo cazzi miei. Sta a me tutelarmi, curarmi e rispettarmi. Il resto viene da se. E credimi, viene. Quindi su dal letto, via dalla tastiera e vediamo cosa mi offre questo grottesco giro di giostra che chiamiamo vita che, a ben pensarci, non so nemmeno quanto durerà ancora. 

a presto


----------



## Circe off (30 Giugno 2012)

discantato ha detto:


> Ci sono momenti in cui condivido quello che dici (e per me sono passati due anni e mezzo). Momenti in cui il letto mi mastica regalandomi immagini in cui morbosamente mi immergo. Giornate perse elaborando storie dove la colpa prende il posto della responsabilità e il condizionale diventa il verbo fondamentale di questa narrazione malata.
> 
> Poi succede che la mia voglia di vivere prende il sopravvento, che mi rendo conto che ho sempre saputo il rischio che correvo ad innamorarmi di una matta così.
> 
> ...


A me invece sai cosa sta succedendo? Che dopo una fase iniziale in cui ho riscoperto l'amore per lui, ora sono in una fase in cui mi rendo conto di quanto é stato bastardo, con il dubbio che un bugiardo così possa prendermi ancora per il culo. E vivo male non per la paura, ma per la sensazione che quello che mi da lui non mi basta più. Sapere che è stato uguale con un'altra che era nostra amica, e che è stato così falso con tanta naturalezza, me lo fa vedere diversamente. Per me l'amore è perdersi in un uomo, stimarlo, venerarlo....ora queste cose per lui le ho perse. Mi rimane il bene, la famiglia.....ma lo amo? Non lo so! Ora sto in crisi per questo!!!!! E sto in paranoia ogni giorno perche mi chiedo cosa fare della mia vita....sto in un limbo.....


----------



## aristocat (30 Giugno 2012)

*circe*

c'è di "buono" che ora hai scoperto chi è tuo marito, nel bene e nel male.

Hai una visione più precisa, il che ti sarà di aiuto per qualunque cosa deciderai di fare.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Giugno 2012)

*cronicizzazione*

Dopo lunghe e accurate riflessioni sono giunto alla conclusione che l'unico ente da venerare è dio pur nelle sue variegate manifestazioni. Noi siamo perfettibili ma comunque imperfetti. 

La mamma di mia figlia mi considerava più di quel che ero (e per contrappasso ora meno di quel che sono). Io lo sapevo e ho permesso lo facesse e quando sono stato tentato sono caduto nella palude. Quando è successo e ci siamo parlati mi ha "ripreso" senza nemmeno prendersi il tempo di capirsi. Ci amavamo e questo sembrava essere sufficente. CAGATE. Forse se si fosse incazzata di più e mi avesse sbattuto fuori casa per un mesetto forse, forse, le cose non sarebbero andate così. L'amore è importante ma più importante è la fiducia e il rispetto. Reprimere porta disfunzioni come esplosioni, autolesionismo, perdita di senso, anaffettività, disturbi alimentare e del desiderio e altre amenità che sono felice (seeee, quanto mi piace raccontarmela) ora si sbrogli il mio ex migliore amico. 

le ultime cose arrivano nella fase cronicizzazione che può durare anche qualche anno ma, nel mio caso e in quello di amici, prima o poi si arriva ad esplesione. Ti auguro di non arrivarci mai, nel mio caso le insensatezze, le vendette, sono state diciamo di pessimo gusto e nostra figlia non ne ha risentito più di tanto forse, forse, solo perchè mi sono potuto permettere di lavorare meno se non addirittura non lavorare per mesi. 

ser.ali.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> A me invece sai cosa sta succedendo? Che dopo una fase iniziale in cui ho riscoperto l'amore per lui, ora sono in una fase in cui mi rendo conto di quanto é stato bastardo, con il dubbio che un bugiardo così possa prendermi ancora per il culo. E vivo male non per la paura, ma per la sensazione che quello che mi da lui non mi basta più. Sapere che è stato uguale con un'altra che era nostra amica, e che è stato così falso con tanta naturalezza, me lo fa vedere diversamente. Per me l'amore è perdersi in un uomo, stimarlo, venerarlo....ora queste cose per lui le ho perse. Mi rimane il bene, la famiglia.....ma lo amo? Non lo so! Ora sto in crisi per questo!!!!! E sto in paranoia ogni giorno perche mi chiedo cosa fare della mia vita....sto in un limbo.....


Mi dispiace molto Circe, non so nemmeno come consigliarti, sarebbe da voltare pagina è molto difficile riuscirci, ma penso che sia l 'unica soluzione.   
Il problema di un tradimento penso sia proprio questo, la perdita di fiducia verso la persona che abbiamo accanto, Fiducia che non si ritroverà mai più, ogni situazione anomala anche se vera, si tramuterà subito in sospetto, in dubbio si vive male così!

Tutte le bugie che ci sono dietro a un tradimento, quelle fanno male, mi viene da ridere quando vedo definire un tradimento "semplice scambio di fluidi" senza considerare tutto quello che c'è dietro, parte tutto dall 'egoismo della persona che lo compie, di mettere sempre avanti IO e no  NOI (parlo di coppia) 

Purtroppo di persone squallide ce ne sono molte in giro, non ci dobbiamo mai abbassare al loro livello comportantoci come loro, leggo tradimenti per vendette, la cosa più stupida che ci sia, sarebbe comportarsi come chi ci ha tradito ,anzi forse anche peggio.
Penso che sono single, per paura di avere piena fiducia in una persona estranea.

N.B. Nella mia considerazione non faccio differenze di uomo-donna.

Maurizio


----------



## Circe off (30 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo lunghe e accurate riflessioni sono giunto alla conclusione che l'unico ente da venerare è dio pur nelle sue variegate manifestazioni. Noi siamo perfettibili ma comunque imperfetti.
> 
> La mamma di mia figlia mi considerava più di quel che ero (e per contrappasso ora meno di quel che sono). Io lo sapevo e ho permesso lo facesse e quando sono stato tentato sono caduto nella palude. Quando è successo e ci siamo parlati mi ha "ripreso" senza nemmeno prendersi il tempo di capirsi. Ci amavamo e questo sembrava essere sufficente. CAGATE. Forse se si fosse incazzata di più e mi avesse sbattuto fuori casa per un mesetto forse, forse, le cose non sarebbero andate così. L'amore è importante ma più importante è la fiducia e il rispetto. Reprimere porta disfunzioni come esplosioni, autolesionismo, perdita di senso, anaffettività, disturbi alimentare e del desiderio e altre amenità che sono felice (seeee, quanto mi piace raccontarmela) ora si sbrogli il mio ex migliore amico.
> 
> ...


L'ho fatto anch'io....l'ho ripreso perche sentivo che l'amore era più grande di tutto.....e forse ho sbagliato. Mamma mia le cose che dici mi fanno venire la pelle d'oca....sei una voce diversa da questo coro di questo girone di dannati....Non so....leggi tra le righe.....sei uno psicologo?


----------



## Circe off (30 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto Circe, non so nemmeno come consigliarti, sarebbe da voltare pagina è molto difficile riuscirci, ma penso che sia l 'unica soluzione.
> Il problema di un tradimento penso sia proprio questo, la perdita di fiducia verso la persona che abbiamo accanto, Fiducia che non si ritroverà mai più, ogni situazione anomala anche se vera, si tramuterà subito in sospetto, in dubbio si vive male così!
> 
> Tutte le bugie che ci sono dietro a un tradimento, quelle fanno male, mi viene da ridere quando vedo definire un tradimento "semplice scambio di fluidi" senza considerare tutto quello che c'è dietro, parte tutto dall 'egoismo della persona che lo compie, di mettere sempre avanti IO e no  NOI (parlo di coppia)
> ...


Uno dei pensieri che ho avuto all'inizio era quello di andare con un altro. Prima di tutto per capire cosa si prova......e poi anche per farlo sentire come me.  Ma non l'ho mai fatto, perche non sono un corpo, sono un'anima....e se dovessi innamorarmi di im'altro si, ma così no.  Girare pagina non é facile quando ci sono anni e anni di vita, sentimenti, sfide, figli.....non ê impossibile lo so. Ma al momento prenderei decisioni impulsive....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Giugno 2012)

No  non sono uno psicologo. Al massimo uno psiconauta quando le circostanze sono propizie

Anche io ho tentato di "riprenderla". Come nella migliore tradizione "ho capito tutto" quando non c'era più niente da fare (due anni e mezzo fa, sono un veterano ormai  ). Il problema è che tanto ho avuto paura di perderla da ripetere lo stesso errore che ha fatto lei: non darmi il tempo, non esprimere la mia disponibilita condizionandola al rispetto. Per sei mesi dopo la sua decisione di lasciarmi abbiamo continuato a vivere insieme (contratto 4+4) mesi in cui lei ha trovato un nuovo ed altro toyboy. Il resto della storia è lungo e potrebbe non interessarti. Oggi, dopo l'ennesimo tentativo di riconciliazione e la sua risposta con il mio "amico" (quello che meglio di chiunque altro conosceva le mie intenzioni) ho trovato la forza per riconoscere che la pagina è già voltata da tempo. 

Ho un valore sacro dell'amicizia più del rapporto di coppia: per me le compagne passavano §(pur restando degli affetti fondamentali) gli amici no. Ma va be, anche qui ho imparato che di assoluto non c'è niente.

per adesso mi sto esercitando (complice il vivere in città differenti e la presenza qui con me di nostra figlia) a coltivare il rapporto con la madre ignorando la donna dalla quale non c'è più niente mi interessi (bugia, diciamo che nel complesso con me è una testa di cazzo e questo si mangia anche il resto). Tento di fare adesso quello che avrei (maledetti condizionali) dovuto fare qualche anno fa: cambiare paradigma relazionare. Ci sono infatti cose che nonostante tutto non sono mai cambiate, modi di trattarsi e di considerarsi che ci hanno reso schiavi dei nostri demoni. Non so come andrà ma per adesso sono più sereno.

Lui, l'amico onestone, continua a tartassarmi e io continuo a ricordargli che ha fatto una scelta, leggittima, e in quanto tale di assumersi la responsabilità. Io di fare finta di essere altro da ciò che sono non ho più voglia. Se mi fai male mi intristisco se continui mi incazzo e quindi ti cancello quel tanto che la meccanica sociale me lo concede.


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No  non sono uno psicologo. Al massimo uno psiconauta quando le circostanze sono propizie
> 
> Anche io ho tentato di "riprenderla". Come nella migliore tradizione "ho capito tutto" quando non c'era più niente da fare (due anni e mezzo fa, sono un veterano ormai  ). Il problema è che tanto ho avuto paura di perderla da ripetere lo stesso errore che ha fatto lei: non darmi il tempo, non esprimere la mia disponibilita condizionandola al rispetto. Per sei mesi dopo la sua decisione di lasciarmi abbiamo continuato a vivere insieme (contratto 4+4) mesi in cui lei ha trovato un nuovo ed altro toyboy. Il resto della storia è lungo e potrebbe non interessarti. Oggi, dopo l'ennesimo tentativo di riconciliazione e la sua risposta con il mio "amico" (quello che meglio di chiunque altro conosceva le mie intenzioni) ho trovato la forza per riconoscere che la pagina è già voltata da tempo.
> 
> ...


hai fatto interventi uno meglio dell'altro.

Sono davvero colpita.

Benvenuto


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai fatto interventi uno meglio dell'altro.
> 
> Sono davvero colpita.
> 
> Benvenuto



Quoto. Uno psiconauta ci voleva proprio :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Quoto. Uno psiconauta ci voleva proprio :up:


Inizio Ot

Ragazze cercate di non spaventarlo.
lasciate fare a me...:mrgreen:

Fine Ot


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Inizio Ot
> 
> Ragazze cercate di non spaventarlo.
> lasciate fare a me...:mrgreen:
> ...



OT

Ok, spaventalo pure tu.
Tanto non esisti.
:mrgreen: 

/OT


----------



## geko (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Inizio Ot
> 
> Ragazze cercate di non spaventarlo.
> lasciate fare a me...:mrgreen:
> ...





Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Ok, spaventalo pure tu.
> Tanto non esisti.
> ...



Il solito troiaio. :mrgreen:




Non Registrato ha detto:


> No  non sono uno psicologo. Al massimo uno psiconauta quando le circostanze sono propizie
> 
> Anche io ho tentato di "riprenderla". Come nella migliore tradizione "ho capito tutto" quando non c'era più niente da fare (due anni e mezzo fa, sono un veterano ormai  ). Il problema è che tanto ho avuto paura di perderla da ripetere lo stesso errore che ha fatto lei: non darmi il tempo, non esprimere la mia disponibilita condizionandola al rispetto. Per sei mesi dopo la sua decisione di lasciarmi abbiamo continuato a vivere insieme (contratto 4+4) mesi in cui lei ha trovato un nuovo ed altro toyboy. Il resto della storia è lungo e potrebbe non interessarti. Oggi, dopo l'ennesimo tentativo di riconciliazione e la sua risposta con il mio "amico" (quello che meglio di chiunque altro conosceva le mie intenzioni) ho trovato la forza per riconoscere che la pagina è già voltata da tempo.
> 
> ...



Legittima con una G. Mi permetto di correggerti io, prima che passi Minerva che non perdona. :scared: :mrgreen:


Cazzate a parte, benvenuto! Fa sempre piacere leggere da queste parti uno che, finalmente, usa la testa. :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Ok, spaventalo pure tu.
> Tanto non esisti.
> ...


 'starda...





:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Comunque l'ha già spaventato Geko.
Quando fa la maestrina dalla penna rossa è insopportabile.


















Gekino io ti lovvo lo sai.:mrgreen:

_flappino flappino_


----------



## geko (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque l'ha già spaventato Geko.
> *Quando fa la maestrina dalla penna rossa è insopportabile*.
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:

Che gran coppia saremmo Minerva ed io... Se solo potessi broccolarla in mp! Ahhh (sospiro :mrgreen: ). 


Mi... _Lovvi_?  Ma certo. Io invece t.v.c.d.c.c. :inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il problema di un tradimento penso sia proprio questo, la perdita di fiducia verso la persona che abbiamo accanto, Fiducia che non si ritroverà mai più, ogni situazione anomala anche se vera, si tramuterà subito in sospetto, in dubbio si vive male così!
> 
> Tutte le bugie che ci sono dietro a un tradimento, quelle fanno male, mi viene da ridere quando vedo definire un tradimento "semplice scambio di fluidi" senza considerare tutto quello che c'è dietro, parte tutto dall 'egoismo della persona che lo compie, di mettere sempre avanti IO e no  NOI (parlo di coppia)
> 
> ...



Dissento quando dici che la fiducia non ci sarà mai più. Fra l'altro quando ci sono figli nel mezzo questo è praticamente impossible e se lo diventa è sbagliato nei confronti di quelle personcine che meno di tutti hanno colpa. Penso che se c'è volontà pazienza e rispetto si può ricostruire, non prima però di riconoscere la sua demolizione.

Sull'egoismo concordo in parte: nel tradimento a mio avviso (tranne nei casi di disonestà pregressa o di innamoramenti unilaterali) si esprime tutta la frustrazione di essere, all'interno del rapporto, troppo noi e troppo poco io. La consapevolezza (reciproca) dell'inconoscibilità completa dell'altro è un valore prezioso che il tradimento ci sbatte in faccia senza tanti complimenti. (questa non è mia  )

Poi, tradimento per vendetta... bhu, in quel caso a me pare più il bisogno di fare all'ammore come si deve con qualcuno verso cui non ci si sente risentiti. Perchè  anche la carne, giustamente, vuole la sua parte e se cervello e anima non apprezzano l'amante nemmeno il corpo ci riesce.

Per le donne poi mi sembra di capire che la faccenda è ancora più seria


----------



## discantato (30 Giugno 2012)

*quello sopra ero io*

Ops, scusate la maleducazione 

grazie dell'accoglienza anche se mi ha fatto arrossire.


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

discantato ha detto:


> Ops, scusate la maleducazione
> 
> grazie dell'accoglienza anche se mi ha fatto arrossire.


Seminerò il terrore affermando che avevo riconosciuto lo stile


----------



## Flavia (1 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Seminerò il terrore affermando che avevo riconosciuto lo stile


:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Il solito troiaio. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io per fortuna sono invisibile al forum e di conseguenza non letta, altrimenti sarei ripresa e bacchettata ogni secondo! Sono due volte che metto un h di troppo insieme alla a, mi rendo conto solo dopo dell'errore!
Sarà un precoce segno di vecchiaia, perchè inizio a preoccuparmi???

Stasera vengo da una festa a base di mojito...ho la giustificazione per le mie s-grammatica-zioni!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dissento quando dici che la fiducia non ci sarà mai più. Fra l'altro quando ci sono figli nel mezzo questo è praticamente impossible e se lo diventa è sbagliato nei confronti di quelle personcine che meno di tutti hanno colpa. Penso che se c'è volontà pazienza e rispetto si può ricostruire, non prima però di riconoscere la sua demolizione.
> 
> Sull'egoismo concordo in parte: nel tradimento a mio avviso (tranne nei casi di disonestà pregressa o di innamoramenti unilaterali) si esprime tutta la frustrazione di essere, all'interno del rapporto, troppo noi e troppo poco io. La consapevolezza (reciproca) dell'inconoscibilità completa dell'altro è un valore prezioso che il tradimento ci sbatte in faccia senza tanti complimenti. (questa non è mia  )
> 
> ...






"Dissento quando dici che la fiducia non ci sarà mai più. Fra l'altro quando ci sono figli nel mezzo questo è praticamente impossible e se lo diventa è sbagliato nei confronti di quelle personcine che meno di tutti hanno colpa. Penso che se c'è volontà pazienza e rispetto si può ricostruire, non prima però di riconoscere la sua demolizione" 

Qui stai parlando del terremoto o altro, dai racconti che leggo qui o sento fuori, in una storia sentimentale non la vedo così facile, se la stai vivendo in prima persona ti faccio i miei migliori auguri.

Tradimento per vendetta, l 'ho sempre letto o sentito fuori non esiste? se lo dici tu.


"Per le donne poi mi sembra di capire che la faccenda è ancora più seria "  

si certo le donne non riescono a fingere, 


Una domanda vieni da Farmaville ?


Maurizio


----------



## Discantato (1 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Dissento quando dici che la fiducia non ci sarà mai più. Fra l'altro quando ci sono figli nel mezzo questo è praticamente impossible e se lo diventa è sbagliato nei confronti di quelle personcine che meno di tutti hanno colpa. Penso che se c'è volontà pazienza e rispetto si può ricostruire, non prima però di riconoscere la sua demolizione"
> 
> Qui stai parlando del terremoto o altro, dai racconti che leggo qui o sento fuori, in una storia sentimentale non la vedo così facile, se la stai vivendo in prima persona ti faccio i miei migliori auguri.
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che è facile ma com'è per me oggi. Io voglio guarire: la mamma di mia figlia, e attualmento il mio "amico", mi hanno fatto ammalare nella misura in cui io, nonostante il "tradimento", ho concesso l'accesso alle mie fragilità (fiducia). Questa ostinazione di non accettare l'evidenza che entrambi non sono più in grado di completarmi ha fatto la maggior parte dei danni. Ti parlo infatti della donna con cui sono maturato diventando famiglia e dell'amico che ha accolto alcuni dei miei momenti peggiori. Ho dato di matto più volte, sono regredito alla fase ragazzino ma sempre consapevole che il rancore (non la rabbia) è la malattia peggiore. Credo lo si possa paragonare al colesterolo perchè ostruisce la connessione fra sentimenti ed emozioni sicché ad un certo punto le due sfere vanno per i cazzi propri e le scelte si fanno disfunzionali. 

Ho "perso" ma almeno ho giocato mi sento quindi senza particolari rimpianti e fortificato dall'aver scoperto (e accettato) tanti miei limiti.

Adesso sono stufo di perdere tempo, tutto qui. E se questo significa riconoscere di essere altro di quel che credevo ben venga, alla fine è solo il mio stupido ego, un vestito stretto che mi ha fatto sudare col caldo e gelare col freddo. Toglierlo in cambio di una corazza non può che peggiorarmi.



sicuro che le donne non sanno fingere  ? io penso solo siano più celebrali, senza coinvolgimento alcune diventano, loro malgrado, tavole di legno.

no, non fumo farmville, la campagna mi piace solo se mi porta i calli sulle mani e la puzza sotto le ascelle.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

*E' interessante il tuo modo di vedere*



Discantato ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è facile ma com'è per me oggi. Io voglio guarire: la mamma di mia figlia, e attualmento il mio "amico", mi hanno fatto ammalare nella misura in cui io, nonostante il "tradimento", ho concesso l'accesso alle mie fragilità (fiducia). Questa ostinazione di non accettare l'evidenza che entrambi non sono più in grado di completarmi ha fatto la maggior parte dei danni. Ti parlo infatti della donna con cui sono maturato diventando famiglia e dell'amico che ha accolto alcuni dei miei momenti peggiori. Ho dato di matto più volte, sono regredito alla fase ragazzino ma sempre consapevole che il rancore (non la rabbia) è la malattia peggiore. Credo lo si possa paragonare al colesterolo perchè ostruisce la connessione fra sentimenti ed emozioni sicché ad un certo punto le due sfere vanno per i cazzi propri e le scelte si fanno disfunzionali.
> 
> Ho "perso" ma almeno ho giocato mi sento quindi senza particolari rimpianti e fortificato dall'aver scoperto (e accettato) tanti miei limiti.
> 
> ...


Perche' non apri un argomento tutto tuo dove poter confrontare idee e pensieri?


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

Discantato ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è facile ma com'è per me oggi. Io voglio guarire: la mamma di mia figlia, e attualmento il mio "amico", mi hanno fatto ammalare nella misura in cui io, nonostante il "tradimento", ho concesso l'accesso alle mie fragilità (fiducia). Questa ostinazione di non accettare l'evidenza che entrambi non sono più in grado di completarmi ha fatto la maggior parte dei danni. Ti parlo infatti della donna con cui sono maturato diventando famiglia e dell'amico che ha accolto alcuni dei miei momenti peggiori. Ho dato di matto più volte, sono regredito alla fase ragazzino ma sempre consapevole che il rancore (non la rabbia) è la malattia peggiore. Credo lo si possa paragonare al colesterolo perchè ostruisce la connessione fra sentimenti ed emozioni sicché ad un certo punto le due sfere vanno per i cazzi propri e le scelte si fanno disfunzionali.
> 
> Ho "perso" ma almeno ho giocato mi sento quindi senza particolari rimpianti e fortificato dall'aver scoperto (e accettato) tanti miei limiti.
> 
> ...




Pensi che ci sia differenza tra uomo donna quando scattano gli ormoni? crediamo ancora alla favola che la donna per fare sesso
ha bisogno di un convolgimento sentimentale?
Alle donne piace fare sesso come gli uomini anzi molto ma molto di più ! sai dove vedo la differenza, a una donna quando gli scatta l 'ormone per quanto possa essere poco affascinante trova subito rimedio, mentre dalla parte l 'uomo per soddisfare il suo stato ormonale, molte volte è costretto a rivolgersi a professioniste del sesso.


Maurizio


----------



## Circe off (1 Luglio 2012)

Discantato ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è facile ma com'è per me oggi. Io voglio guarire: la mamma di mia figlia, e attualmento il mio "amico", mi hanno fatto ammalare nella misura in cui io, nonostante il "tradimento", ho concesso l'accesso alle mie fragilità (fiducia). Questa ostinazione di non accettare l'evidenza che entrambi non sono più in grado di completarmi ha fatto la maggior parte dei danni. Ti parlo infatti della donna con cui sono maturato diventando famiglia e dell'amico che ha accolto alcuni dei miei momenti peggiori. Ho dato di matto più volte, sono regredito alla fase ragazzino ma sempre consapevole che il rancore (non la rabbia) è la malattia peggiore. Credo lo si possa paragonare al colesterolo perchè ostruisce la connessione fra sentimenti ed emozioni sicché ad un certo punto le due sfere vanno per i cazzi propri e le scelte si fanno disfunzionali.
> 
> Ho "perso" ma almeno ho giocato mi sento quindi senza particolari rimpianti e fortificato dall'aver scoperto (e accettato) tanti miei limiti.
> 
> ...


Anch'io credevo che le donne fossimo tutte più cerebrali, ma dopo aver capito di cosa si nutriva la mia ex amica con mio marito, e cioè di ritagli di tempo a base di vibratori e scopate varie, di maltrattamenti da parte di lui, di mancanza di rispetto per il suo essere, pur di riempire 'un vuoto' che non voleva essere vuoto.....ho cambiato idea. Uomini e donne sono animali uguali, in cerca delle proprie compensazioni in qualcun altro. E che fa se quell'altro ha una famiglia un compagno/a.....si passa sopra a tutto pur di assecondare il proprio bisogno. L'amore é una favola che si inventano per coprire il bisogno di scopare. Tranne alcuni che sono coerenti e dicono che è quello il loro obiettivo e non ci sono cazzATE varie da raccontarsi. Io non so ancora a che parte di mondo appartengo. Prima ero una moglie felice e fedele....ora non so più chi sono. Sono alla ricerca della mia verità. Quella che mi porterà a togliere la corazza, e ad essere in pace con me stessa, con o senza un uomo al mio fianco....


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Anch'io credevo che le donne fossimo tutte più cerebrali, ma dopo aver capito di cosa si nutriva la mia ex amica con mio marito, e cioè di ritagli di tempo a base di vibratori e scopate varie, di maltrattamenti da parte di lui, di mancanza di rispetto per il suo essere, pur di riempire 'un vuoto' che non voleva essere vuoto.....ho cambiato idea. Uomini e donne sono animali uguali, in cerca delle proprie compensazioni in qualcun altro. E che fa se quell'altro ha una famiglia un compagno/a.....si passa sopra a tutto pur di assecondare il proprio bisogno. L'amore é una favola che si inventano per coprire il bisogno di scopare. Tranne alcuni che sono coerenti e dicono che è quello il loro obiettivo e non ci sono cazzATE varie da raccontarsi. Io non so ancora a che parte di mondo appartengo. Prima ero una moglie felice e fedele....ora non so più chi sono. Sono alla ricerca della mia verità. Quella che mi porterà a togliere la corazza, e ad essere in pace con me stessa, con o senza un uomo al mio fianco....



Cierce ogni volta che ti leggo, provo una forte ammirazione per la tua dignità di donna, fai parte di una categoria di donne rare, 
che merita solo rispetto, provo solo disgusto e verso l 'incoscenza del tuo compagno di  non aver saputo apprezzare chi aveva al fianco, ancora più disgusto per essersi aprofittato della tua benevolenza.
Riguardo la tua amica non mi sento nemmeno di nominarla,  per quanto brutte le parole da dirgli  non sarebbero abbastanza per definire il suo basso livello di donna.
Penso che la giusta punizione per tuo marito e lascircelo vivere con una donna del genere, solo così si renderà conto di cosa a perso.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Anch'io credevo che le donne fossimo tutte più cerebrali, ma dopo aver capito di cosa si nutriva la mia ex amica con mio marito, e cioè di ritagli di tempo a base di vibratori e scopate varie, di maltrattamenti da parte di lui, di mancanza di rispetto per il suo essere, pur di riempire 'un vuoto' che non voleva essere vuoto.....ho cambiato idea. Uomini e donne sono animali uguali, in cerca delle proprie compensazioni in qualcun altro. E che fa se quell'altro ha una famiglia un compagno/a.....si passa sopra a tutto pur di assecondare il proprio bisogno. L'amore é una favola che si inventano per coprire il bisogno di scopare. Tranne alcuni che sono coerenti e dicono che è quello il loro obiettivo e non ci sono cazzATE varie da raccontarsi. Io non so ancora a che parte di mondo appartengo. Prima ero una moglie felice e fedele....ora non so più chi sono. Sono alla ricerca della mia verità. Quella che mi porterà a togliere la corazza, e ad essere in pace con me stessa, con o senza un uomo al mio fianco....


Perola verità, porca miseria... 
Anche se ho il sospetto che le scopate siano un'invenzione per coprire il bisogno di amore e non il contrario. 

In ogni caso si, l'ormone domina. Ogni tanto cerco coperture a quella parte di umiliazione che da bravo maschietto terrone ha bruciato più di altre: io ho passato due anni di sistematici rifiuti (postumi del mio tradimento\tentazione) che ho accettato perchè "stava male". L'epilogo una successione di scopate sbattute in faccia con altri che ancora, se ci penso, mi fanno sentire un impedito. 
Il problema è complesso e oggi il lato oscuro pressa. Grazie degli stimoli. a presto.


----------



## Circe off (1 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cierce ogni volta che ti leggo, provo una forte ammirazione per la tua dignità di donna, fai parte di una categoria di donne rare,
> che merita solo rispetto, provo solo disgusto e verso l 'incoscenza del tuo compagno di  non aver saputo apprezzare chi aveva al fianco, ancora più disgusto per essersi aprofittato della tua benevolenza.
> Riguardo la tua amica non mi sento nemmeno di nominarla,  per quanto brutte le parole da dirgli  non sarebbero abbastanza per definire il suo basso livello di donna.
> Penso che la giusta punizione per tuo marito e lascircelo vivere con una donna del genere, solo così si renderà conto di cosa a perso.
> ...


ciao Maurizio non sono niente di speciale, una banale donna che ê andata avanti credendo nella famiglia del mulino bianco....lui mi trattava benissimo e mi faceva sentire amata. Nei confronti di lei era sempre cafone e pesante. sono cose inspiegabili, alle quali sinceramente, dopo un periodo a cercare di capirle....non dedico più tutto il mio essere. si sto male, sto cercando di superare. Ho lui al mio fianco...ma al mio fianco! Prima come dice Tiziano ferro 'osservavo la vita come la osserva un cieco'...avevo sensazioni ma non riuscivo a vedere. Adesso i miei occhi sono aperti , e al mio fianco c'è un altro essere umano. Non ê più il mio NOI. Ora c'è un ME e un TE. Finche non so cosa ne sarà del noi....vivo l'attimo. Poi si vedrà....;-)


----------



## Circe off (1 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perola verità, porca miseria...
> Anche se ho il sospetto che le scopate siano un'invenzione per coprire il bisogno di amore e non il contrario.


Se hai bisogno d'amore non ti accontenti di essere il secondo, non ti accontenti dei ritagli di tempo. Fai pressione all'altro x uscire allo scoperto e godere della completezza alla luce del sole. Ma se vuoi continuare a tenerti il marito/moglie a casa e scopare con un'altro/a nei ritagli di tempo, credo sia sesso. Io se amo non divido il mio uomo con un'altra. Io se amo non mi accontento delle briciole. Io so stare da sola. Ma non mi accontento, perche la vita non é accontentarsi!!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> ciao Maurizio non sono niente di speciale, una banale donna che ê andata avanti credendo nella famiglia del mulino bianco....lui mi trattava benissimo e mi faceva sentire amata. Nei confronti di lei era sempre cafone e pesante. sono cose inspiegabili, alle quali sinceramente, dopo un periodo a cercare di capirle....non dedico più tutto il mio essere. si sto male, sto cercando di superare. Ho lui al mio fianco...ma al mio fianco! Prima come dice Tiziano ferro 'osservavo la vita come la osserva un cieco'...avevo sensazioni ma non riuscivo a vedere. Adesso i miei occhi sono aperti , e al mio fianco c'è un altro essere umano. Non ê più il mio NOI. Ora c'è un ME e un TE. Finche non so cosa ne sarà del noi....vivo l'attimo. Poi si vedrà....;-)


Non credo  ci sia banalità nel portare avanti un valore di famiglia con molti sacrifici che ne conseguono, penso che ci sia più banalità nell ' ostentarsi sempre nella ricerca dell 'inutile,  del superficiale,  una ricerca continua per soddisfare solo il proprio stupido mai pago ego.
Spero che farai la scelta giusta, valutando sempre la tua serenità, senza nascondere per non vedere.



Maurizio


----------



## discantato (1 Luglio 2012)

*grazie*



Circe off ha detto:


> non mi accontento delle briciole, non mi accontento, perche la vita non é accontentarsi!!


grazie


----------



## Circe off (2 Luglio 2012)

discantato ha detto:


> grazie


Perche'?


----------



## discantato (2 Luglio 2012)

Perchè mi hai ricordato qualcosa che nei momenti di smarrimento dimentico. credo di essere una persona comprensiva ma certe volte tralascio di comprendere me stesso e piuttosto che prendere una posizione netta mi accontento.

Lei, quando ci sentiamo per telefono, si comporta come se nulla fosse anzi, se possibile, sembra più "affettuosa" e interessata che mai e questo mi manda scemo. 

Lui quando chiedo spiegazioni mi dice che tanto bevevo già "il calice amaro" quindi.... rassegnati e se ti incazzi sei pure scemo.

ma si può? passi lei che alla fine ormai sono quasi abituato ma lui cazzo...  

Come diversi cavalli di uno stesso carro mi ritrovo con da una parte le illusioni e dall'altra la rabbia per tanta insensibilità ed entrambi mi ritirano verso il pensiero circolare. 

Grazie quindi per avermi ricordato che questa non è vita. 

Visto il topic, suggerimenti di vendette creative?


----------



## Circe off (2 Luglio 2012)

discantato ha detto:


> Perchè mi hai ricordato qualcosa che nei momenti di smarrimento dimentico. credo di essere una persona comprensiva ma certe volte tralascio di comprendere me stesso e piuttosto che prendere una posizione netta mi accontento.
> 
> Lei, quando ci sentiamo per telefono, si comporta come se nulla fosse anzi, se possibile, sembra più "affettuosa" e interessata che mai e questo mi manda scemo.
> 
> ...


Per ora no....ma se ami lei, manda a fanculo x sempre lui. Se lei non ti interessa , mandali a fanculo tutti e due! É liberatorio, io lei l'ho allontanata e sputtanata alla grande, lui l'ho fatto soffrire per un bel po'! Ora viviamo insieme, facciamo anche bel sesso. Ma la fusione non esiste più....é una cosa che succede solo nelle centrali nucleari. Ora sono un io e un te.....e finche va....va....il poi lo scopriremo solo vivendo


----------

